# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Italian  "La Strada" di Fellini - i sottotitoli

## Оля

Cerco dei sottotitoli italiani per questo film...

----------


## Vbar

La domanda mi ha incuriosito perch

----------


## Оля

> forse esistono versioni con sottotitoli in inglese

 Si, esistono, ma vorrei il film con sottotitoli in italiano vedere, perche' ho una versione, che non e' doppiata, e' in italiano. Ma io non capisco tutto, che i protagoniste dicono, ecco vorrei ci

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> forse esistono versioni con sottotitoli in inglese

 Si, esistono, ma vorrei il film con sottotitoli in italiano vedere, perche' ho una versione, che non e' doppiata, e' in italiano. Ma io non capisco tutto, che i protagoniste dicono, ecco vorrei ci

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  Si, esistono, *ma vorrei* il film con sottotitoli in italiano *vedere*   Si, esistono, *ma vorrei vedere* il film con sottotitoli in italiano, perche' ho una versione in italiano

 Блин, вот что значит долго и усиленно учить немецкий   ::

----------


## Оля

> Film con sottotitoli nella stessa lingua del film esistono, ma per quel che ne so - sono versioni speciali per spettatori non udenti (sordi); e – in ogni caso -  i sottotitoli  non corrispondono esattamente a cio’ che viene detto nel film.

 Io, veramente, cerco il file(?) - (engl. "file") - .*srt, contenente le battute del film.   ::  
Ci sono molti sottotitoli russi per i film russi. Sono per i studianti il russo. Questi srt-files facciono molti appassionati, cos

----------


## Vbar

Оля wrote:
Блин, вот что значит долго и усиленно учить немецкий
----------------------------------
Cacchio !(molto usato da Tot

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Оля wrote:
Блин, вот что значит долго и усиленно учить немецкий
----------------------------------
Cacchio !(molto usato da Tot

----------


## Vbar

Prova questo link http://www.webalice.it/vikbar/  
(Con un po’ di fortuna e pazienza dovrebbe funzionare.)
No, *non funziona* quasi *mai*, forse perch

----------


## Оля

[quote]E’ pi

----------


## Vbar

----------------------------------------------------
Оля wrote
Purtroppo non posso  farlo... Non so, perche'
---------------------------------------------------
Prova  http://file.webalice.it/area_pubblica/fmc/fm.php 
Dove cominciano i problemi? -Where do you begin having troubles?
Il sito si apre ? 
Si apre una finestra dove ti chiedono username e pwd ?
Il problema si presenta dopo che tu hai inserito vikbar e 123,  e confermato con Entra ?
Can you get to a window where you are asked to insert username and pwd?

----------


## Оля

> Dove cominciano i problemi? -Where do you begin having troubles?
> Il sito si apre ? 
> Si apre una finestra dove ti chiedono username e pwd ?
> Il problema si presenta dopo che tu hai inserito vikbar e 123,  e confermato con Entra ?
> Can you get to a window where you are asked to insert username and pwd?

 Io entro nello sito e vedo i file, ma quando schiaccio il nome, non si apre. Si apre una altra finestra piccola, ma poi subito si chiude.

----------


## Vbar

Si apre una altra   ----> Si apre un’altra 
_______________________________ 
So, you can see a directory with two files: miot.wav and zzz.wav
When you clik on one of these, another small window opens and shuts immediately. 
On the top of the small window I get a warning or  a message giving instructions on what to do (open or save).  *Perhaps it is a question of ActiveX settings or other settings of your browser*. 
Mi spiace molto, perch

----------


## Оля

Vittorio, ho te mandato uno "private message"  ::

----------


## Vbar

Olga, anch'io ti ho mandato un "private message"   ::

----------


## Оля

[quote]“La Strada”

----------


## Vbar

Оля wrote:
===============================================
Anche mi. 
===============================
A Venezia significa  “Anche io” , o meglio “Anch’io”, e va benissimo. 
In Italiano si dice “ Anche a me” 
Tu probabilmente hai fatto questo ragionamento (perfettamente logico) 
“mi = a me”
Il segno  “=” significa che i termini sono intercambiabili (=si possono  scambiare, usare l’uno al posto dell’altro), e allora perche’ usare una espressione pi

----------


## Оля

> Il segno  “=” significa che i termini sono intercambiabili

 Si, lo ricordo ancora alla scuola!   ::  E' quasi unico quello ricordo di matematica!   ::     

> Puoi dire : “Gli altri film di Fellini non mi piacciono molto” , oppure “Moltri altri film di Fellini non mi piacciono”

 Avevo in mente "Molti (il tuo "Moltri" e' un refuso, vero?) altri film di Fellini non mi piacciono" 
[quote]Ho visto solo Amarcord (saprai che  “amarcord”

----------


## Vbar

> Si, lo ricordo ancora alla scuola! E' quasi  unico quello ricordo di matematica!

 
Si, lo ricordo ancora(dai tempi della scuola) ! Quello e’ quasi l’ unico ricordo di matematica   

> Avevo in mente "Molti (il tuo "Moltri" e' un refuso, vero?) altri film di Fellini non mi piacciono"

 Vero 
[quote]E' difficile da spiegare... Brevemente, e' un film delle immaginazioni e dei sogni sessuali degli uomini [color=red]delle et

----------


## Оля

> non ho in mente, non ricordo gli avvenimenti)

 O no, io ricordo gli avvenimenti   ::  
I was trying to say "I don't mean the events of the film, I only mean the conditions of the film".   

> per esempio, le famiglie russe non vivono separate in casa, come quella del film.

 I meant that the people don't live "in the individual, separate houses (like that one in the film)", but not that they "don't live separately in the houses"   ::    

> E poi il film "Il Ritorno" di ... (non ricordo il nome).

 Звягинцев. 
A proposito, hai visto "Il vangelo secondo Matteo" di Pasolini?

----------


## Vbar

Quindi le due frasette potrebbero essere *Le famiglie russe non vivono in case singole o private* 
e
I don't mean the events of the film, = *Non voglio dire (oppure, non intendo dire) gli eventi del film* 
Olga non dimenticare che sono soltanto un Подающий надежды оратор (oratore …e poi?
Non sono ancora andato a cercare sul mio Kovalev.) 
Vorrei  aggiungere un’osservazione  su “po’ ” che va scritto senza accento ma con il segno ’ , che indica che

----------


## Оля

> E' un film non facile da apprezzare

 Per me e' un film stupendo, strabiliante! Ho visto molti, molti film della classica mondiale. Ma questo!... Nel questo film e' tutto bellissimo, ogni inquadratura.

----------


## Vbar

> Per me e' un film stupendo, strabiliante! Ho visto molti, molti film dei classici mondiali. Ma questo!... In questo film e' tutto bellissimo, ogni inquadratura.

 Ne parli con tanto entusiamo che sei riuscita a scrivere due frasi in italiano quasi perfetto!  *In questo film* (l’aggettivo dimostrativo “questo” rende inutile la presenza dell’articolo “il” nella preposizione ; quindi la preposizione articolata – o composta – “nel” diventa preposizione semplice “in”) 
Forse pensavi a *классика* (come in “зарубежная классика”  che in italiano si pu

----------


## Оля

[quote]Forse pensavi a *классика* (come in “зарубежная классика”  che in italiano si pu

----------


## Vbar

> Va bene. In quale?

 Sar

----------


## Vbar

Sono partito da queste tabelle, tratte dal sito di Sergei  Starostin http://starling.rinet.ru/morpho.php?lan=en
(scusa, ma le tabelle sono diventate semplicemente un elenco, spero non troppo confuso)
1 вариант
	Ед. число		  	Множ. число
	классик			классики                    
	классика			классиков                  
	классику			классикам                 
	классика			классиков                  
	классиком			классиками             
	классике			классиках                  
2 вариант: 
	Ед. число	               Множ. число
	классика	                  классики
	классики	                   классик
	классике	                    классикам
	классику	                     классики
	классикой,           классикою	классиками
	классике	                     классиках 
Se la variante 2 generalmente  non ha plurale e *классика* con il suo genitivo, dativo… ha valore plurale, sarei imbarazzato a tradurre una serie di frasette. 
Cominciamo con quelle che penso di saper tradurre  
i classici della letteratura russa         *классики* русской литературы 
i classici della letteratura italiana      *классики* итальянской литературы
i classici italiani                               итальянская *классика        * 
la pubblicazione dei classici              издание *классики* (che mi sembra pi

----------


## Оля

> tabelle, tratte dal sito di Sergei  Starostin http://starling.rinet.ru/morpho.php?lan=en

 Poi dare il link preciso di queste tabelle? Io non le vedo la'! 
La variante 1 e' giusta, ma il plurale della variante 2 e' un'assurdit

----------


## Vbar

Grazie per la tua risposta quasi fulminea!
Domani pomeriggio la studier

----------


## Vbar

> Poi dare il link preciso su  (meglio di) queste tabelle? Io non le vedo la'!

 http://starling.rinet.ru/morpho.php?lan=en
Clic su Morphological Analysis. Si apre una casella di testo e  tre opzioni. Seleziona KOI e digita  “классика “ tutto _minuscolo_. Dovrebbe aprirsi una finestra con le tabelle. 
[quote]La variante 1 e' giusta, ma il plurale della variante 2 e' un'assurdit

----------


## Оля

> Azzardo: классика = наследие классиков

 Si, giusto!   ::   
[quote]- Quali sono i classici della letteratura russa  che ami di pi

----------


## Vbar

> Dei classici russi amo di piu' Достоевский.
> E anche Булгаков.
> Dei classici italiani... Gianni Rodari

 Sono molto contento che ti piaccia!
In Italia non

----------


## Оля

[quote]Sono molto contento che ti piaccia!
In Italia non

----------


## Vbar

[quote]E' uno scrittore italiano che forse [color=red]

----------


## Оля

[quote]A proposito di lingue, mi piacerebbe sapere da che cosa nasce - o

----------


## Vbar

Scusa Olga, ma tutto il mio lavoro per rispondere al tuo post,

----------


## Оля

Ti compassiono.   :: 
E anche me.  ::  
Prima di inviare un lungo post, lo conservo sempre mediante ctl + C.

----------


## Vbar

> Ti compassiono.  
> E anche me. 
> Prima di inviare un lungo post, lo  conservo sempre  nel tampone (memoria temporanea ?) di Windows (ctl + C)

 Lo far

----------


## Vbar

[quote]Ma l’ Italia e'  dopo tutto (в конце концов , наконец)  popolare in Russia. Penso che sia un__ paese (se pensavi a родина, страна = paese , maschile in italiano) molto popolare, in generale. E la lingua italiana e' considerata molto bella.  
Noi conosciamo ( [color=blue]to know, знать  si pu

----------


## Оля

Prima di tutto, grazie molte, Vittorio, per le tue correzioni. 
[quote]Prima di questo forum non mi sono interessata/occupata di italiano, n

----------


## Оля

> commenti di natura generale

 = commenti per sommi capi, a grandi linee?...   

> Ancora pochi mesi fa una persona mi ha portato alcuni libri dalla Russia tra cui un volumetto di giochi matematici per bambini (che uso per imparare a tradurre dal russo in italiano). Costo: *44 rubli*, quasi non ci credevo.

 Un libretto per bambini? 44 rubli? E' perfino costoso!   ::     

> профессиональная деформация

 Questo non l'ho capito... "Deformazione professionale"?
Non ti dispiace scriverlo in italiano o in inglese?

----------


## Vbar

> commenti di natura generale = commenti per sommi capi, a grandi linee?...

 S

----------


## Vbar

> Volevo dire: mai prima frequentavo in italiano (comunicavo in italiano).

 Prima di questo forum non ho mai comunicato in italiano .
o anche: Mai, prima di questo forum ho comunicato in italiano.(frequentare si usa in espressioni come: frequentare un corso, una lezione.)   

> E ancora una domanda (o questione?):
> Perche' _"domandi ai film italiani?"_ e' sbagliato (o "scorretto"?...   )?
> Come si puo dire: _"Are you asking about [xxx]?"_

 Ancora una domanda (to ask a question=fare una domanda)
Meglio “sbagliato”. Scorretto= non corretto , si usa in espressioni del tipo: comportamento scorretto, agire in modo scorretto.  
Ma si potrebbe anche dire “ Perch

----------


## Оля

[quote]mi viene il sospetto che in russo non sia una espressione molto usata o che addirittura (perfino) non abbia senso (come l’inglese “professional deformation” con quel “deformation” che pu

----------


## Vbar

> Si! Ma dove lavori?   In che "аудитория"?

 In una scuola. (аудитория non significa "aula scolastica"?)[/quote]

----------


## Оля

> In una scuola. (аудитория non significa "aula scolastica"?)

 Аудитория significa "aula in una scuola superiore".
Aula in una scuola elementare o media e' "класс". 
Allora sei insegnante??   ::   :: 
E che disciplina insegni? Ma, pazienta, io lo so: insegni la matematica................   ::

----------


## Vbar

> Allora sei insegnante??   
> E che disciplina insegni? Ma, pazienta, io lo so: insegni __ matematica................  :!

 Indovinato!
(Endlich einmal!  наконец-то! ты наконец  догадалась!)
Insegno matematica dove tanti anni fa sono stato allievo di quella professoressa di greco di cui parlavo in un post precedente. 
Adesso avrei una richiesta da farti.
Mi piacerebbe molto avere la registrazione audio (magari a puntate) del brano che allego qui di seguito. 
Questo brano

----------


## Оля

Va bene. Lo faro' domani.   ::  
A proposito, il tuo tedesco e' buono? Cosi' il mio tedesco e' meglio del mio inglese. E quando scrivo qualcosa in inglese, preferirei scriverlo in tedesco.

----------


## Vbar

> A proposito, il tuo tedesco e' buono? Cosi' il mio tedesco e' meglio del mio inglese. E quando scrivo qualcosa in inglese, preferirei scriverlo in tedesco

 .
No, solo qualche espressione imparata durante un soggiorno a Treviri (Trier, citt

----------


## Оля

E' fatto!   ::  
La' troverai anche una nuova registrazione in italiano da me   ::     

> No, solo qualche espressione imparata durante un soggiorno a Treviri

 Schaaaaaaade.

----------


## Vbar

> E' fatto!   
> La' troverai anche una nuova  registrazione in italiano da me

 Molte grazie Olga, sei stata veramente molto gentile e veloce.
Ho salvato gli “otto martelli “ + ita2 sul mio calcolatore 
Ho ascoltato “alcuni martelli” e ita2 per vedere se tutto funziona.
Tutto funziona. 
Ad un primo ascolto sembrate quasi due persone diverse.
Per “il martello” meno male (=per fortuna) che ho il testo; hai letto a velocit

----------


## Оля

[quote]Per “il martello” meno male (=per fortuna) che ho il testo; hai letto a velocit

----------


## Vbar

Allora, ecco la mia analisi della tua registrazione.
Mentre la leggi, preparo un  post con gli altri commenti sul tuo ultimo messaggio 
Un gran balc*o*ne= io pronuncerei la “o” un po’ pi

----------


## Vbar

> No, cercavo di parlare ( leggere) piu' lentamente.

 Meno male
[quote]Nat

----------


## Оля

> [quote:2vxdb1ix]No, la "o" in балкон e la "o" in Ольга e' la stessa.

 Allora - anche in "balcone"- dovresti usare la "o" di Ольга[/quote:2vxdb1ix]
Veramente, la "o" accentata in russo e' sempre la stessa.
E quando dici "la O di Olga", e' un po strano per me  ::  La "O" e' la "O" per noi - noi, russi, non distinghiamo le diverse "O". Pero' mi pare che sento questa differenza... Almeno sento bene la "O" di "amore".
Per pronunciare bene bisogna memorizzare ogni parola (non posso indovinare come si pronuncia la parola, quando vedo come si scrive). 
[quote]Bene, nei prossimi giorni far

----------


## Vbar

> Veramente, la "o" accentata in russo e' sempre la stessa.
> E quando dici "la O di Olga", e' un po strano per me  La "O" e' la "O" per noi - noi __ russi, non distinghiamo le diverse "O". Pero' mi pare che sento questa differenza... Almeno sento bene la "O" di "amore".
> Per pronunciare bene bisogna memorizzare ogni parola (non posso indovinare _come si pronuncia la parola, quando vedo _ come si scrive).

 S

----------


## Vbar

Ольга, ecco i risultati dell’esperimento. 
Le sei persone (quattro uomini e due donne) hanno fatto i seguenti commenti.
Pronuncia chiara e comprensibile senza difetti gravi.
A quattro persone non è piaciuta la “o” di balcone, una ha detto che si può anche accettare e un’altra (una collega di origini centro-meridionali) ha addirittura detto che “balcone”- almeno dalle loro parti – lo pronunciano con la “o” aperta.
Tutti – o quasi – hanno detto che la voce della registrazione appartiene a una giovane persona straniera di sesso femminile e precisamente:
- di origine tedesca (3)
- indeciso se inglese o americana (1)
- di origine “certamente” rumena (1)
- l’ultima, una collega donna, ha detto che potrebbe essere uno scherzo fatto da qualche ragazza  italiana a cui piace recitare (=”fare l’attrice”) e che conosce qualche lingua straniera. 
Alla fine tutti erano curiosi di sapere di che era quella voce. Ho risposto che potevo solo dire che questa persona non vive in Italia per evitare di influenzarli in caso di un altro esperimento. 
Magari, l’inizio di “Addio ai monti” o un verso di “Lavorare stanca” o qualche altra cosa…
A proposito,  sei riuscita a scaricare questi  due audiofile? 
Per quanto riguarda “История с молотком”, durante la traduzione in italiano mi è venuto in mente di cercare con Google e ho trovato le versioni di questo brano  
in italiano http://www.club-cmmc.it/attivita/pregiudizi.htm 
in tedesco http://www.campusnaturalis.de/root_serv ... lawick.php 
in inglese http://www.ierg.net/confs/2003/proceeds/Falkenberg.html 
in russo http://www.bookap.info/popular/vaclavik/gl5.shtm 
E  chissà in quante altre lingue esiste … basta scrivere “storia+martello+ watzlawick” in una qualche lingua e Google troverà certamente qualcosa. 
Cercando in russo, si troverà anche un link a questo forum (dove si parla , appunto, di martelli). 
Qualcuno, in Germania, ha pensato di girare addirittura un breve filmato su questa (ormai famosa) storia http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid= ... 7385007000
Vittorio  (sent c 21 часов по московскому времени)!?

----------


## Оля

Vittorio, grazie moltissime! 
Ti rispondero' domani (o forse oggi molto tardi), adesso aspetto la partita di calcio. E ancora devo vedere chiaro nella questione di tutte queste "O"!   ::   
Tifi per Milano?   ::

----------


## Vbar

> Ti rispondero' domani (o forse oggi molto tardi), adesso aspetto la partita di calcio. E ancora devo vedere chiaro nella questione di tutte queste "O"!

  

> Tifi per Milano?  :wink

 S

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]S

----------


## Оля

[quote]Ольга, ecco i risultati dell’esperimento. 
Le sei persone (quattro uomini e due donne) hanno fatto i seguenti commenti.
Pronuncia chiara e comprensibile senza difetti gravi.
A quattro persone non

----------


## Vbar

> A proposito, che peso hanno?.. Se pesano molto, non posso scaricarli, perche' non ho il traffico illimitato.

 “Addio ai monti”

----------


## Vbar

Quasi mi dimenticavo del Milan!
[quote]Del Milan  [color=red]quello  che mi piace di piu'

----------


## Оля

[quote]“Addio ai monti”

----------


## Оля

> Non sono un gran tifoso

 Anch'io non sono una grande tifosa, anche non sono una tifosa del Milan. Semplicemente tifavo per il Milan in _questa_ partita.
Anche non sono una ammirattrice ardente di Andrea Pirlo, ma egli mi piace.   

> sono contento quando vince e mi spiace se perde, ma non riuscirei mai a stare in uno stadio per quasi due ore in mezzo a tutto quel gran fracasso (rumori fastidiosi).

 Si, sono una tifosa perfettamente uguale.  ::  
[quote=Vbar]La partita contro il Liverpool non

----------


## Vbar

Ti ho mandato una e-mail con due allegati (audio e testo). Spero che non ci siano stati problemi tecnici.   

> "возымел желание" = захотел (passato remoto).

 Si potrebbe dire - senza allontanarci troppo dall'originale - "Un tale decise di appendere, gli venne voglia di appendere e simili , ma "volle appendere"  _non suona_ molto bene.   

> Allora devi scrivere "(начиная??) с 21 часа", ma in questo caso non capisco il senso della frase...

 S

----------


## Vbar

> Anch'io non sono una grande tifosa, E non sono  nemmeno una tifosa del Milan. Semplicemente tifavo per il Milan in _questa_ partita.
> Non sono nemmeno una ammirattrice ardente di Andrea Pirlo, ma egli mi piace.

 Mi sembra che il tuo _anche_ - a volte - potrebbe significare: inoltre, o nemmeno per rafforzare la negazione.   

> Mi e' piaciuto il tiro di punizione__  che Pirlo ha calciato

 In Russo la virgola

----------


## Оля

> E posso dire che mi piace questo suono?

 Certo, semplicemente voleva dire che non ti capisco, quando mi dici della "O" di Ольга oppure della "O" di "подмосковный", eccetera.   ::  Per me la "O" di Ольга, la "O" di "подмосковный" e la "O" di "балкон" sono identiche. 
Un po' piu' tardi registrero' le parole: otto, nove, Como, poco, forte, Vittorio, diciotto. Uhm, ma mi pare, cio' saranno qualche "O" sbagliate...   ::

----------


## Vbar

> Certo, semplicemente volevo dire che non ti capisco, quando mi dici della "O" di Ольга oppure della "O" di "подмосковный", eccetera.   Per me la "O" di Ольга, la "O" di "подмосковный" e la "O" di "балкон" sono identiche.

 As I am only too aware of my ignorance or deep lack of knowledge of russian language, I have no doubt about that.
All I wanted to say is that  when you pronounced Ольга and balcone my ear detected a slight difference in the vowel “o” . But it’s quite natural: after all you were speaking  in two different languages. In your previous audiofile the “o” was rather “open”, as in “not” or “got”. And I told you that some italians pronounce “balcone”  like that. But I prefer the second sound, such as in “taught”.
Bene, spero di non aver complicato ancor di pi

----------


## Оля

Scusa, Vittorio, non l'ho capito........ :  

> Ma no, basta...

 e
[quote=Vbar]Ascolter

----------


## Vbar

> Ma no, basta...

 Volevo dire: _Non temere di sbagliare_ la pronuncia di qualche parola,

----------


## Оля

Certo che ho capito "ascolter

----------


## Vbar

> Prima non ho capito che cosa significa qui "farai". Uhm, forse "sarai"?..

 S

----------


## Vbar

A proposito di audiofiles, puoi dirmi quanti file audio e quanti file testo hai ricevuto?
Mi sembra di ricordare che te ne ho inviati 2+2 con Alice-mail e 2+2 con Gmail.
Ho ricevuto conferma su Gmail, ma temo che Alice-mail non abbia funzionato (tanto per cambiare ... = come al solito)

----------


## Оля

Per ora ho ricevuto: 
Cap1-Quel ramo.mp3 (2 volte)
Quel ramo del lago di Como.doc (2 volte)
Addio ai Monti.doc
Commento_Addio ai monti.doc
Manzoni_Addio_ai_monti.mp3
Lauria-Amare.mp3
Lauria-Amare.pdf
Pavese_Lavorare_stanca.mp3
Pavese_lavorare_stanca.pdf

----------


## Vbar

Bene, vuol dire che Alice ha funzionato.
Se vuoi, domani ti mando una breve intervista con Pasolini+testo e una delle pi

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Se vuoi, domani ti mando una breve intervista con Pasolini+testo e una delle pi

----------


## Vbar

> Ma spero che non pesi 10 Mb!

 Ti ho mandato un po’ di materiale audio e testo ( meno di 1MB).
Ho aggiunto anche una mia creazione …. in russo.
In effetti non

----------


## Оля

> Ma spero che non pesi 10 Mb!

 Mmm.. Perche' "pesi"? Volevo dire che _il file_ non pesa (da "pesare") molto... 
[quote=Vbar]Григорий Бенционович Остер, che

----------


## Vbar

> Mmm.. Perche' "pesi"? Volevo dire che _il file_ non pesa (da "pesare") molto...

 Perch

----------


## Оля

> Hai ricevuto il materiale con Alice-mail?

 Si, appena!

----------


## Оля

> Si, lo conosco, ma non sapevo  proprio che egli e' "Бенционович".     Wikipedia _docet_

 Non e' questo, sono sicura che quasi nessuno non lo sa, perche' conosciamo i scrittori contemporani solo per il nome (имя) e per il cognome (фамилия). Lo stesso e' con i attori, i registi... Tutti conoscono il nome "Григорий Остер". "Бенционович" lo conoscono solo i suoi conoscenti e parenti. Inoltre il patronimico "Бенционович" e' piuttosto singolare e non ognuno puo memorizzarlo (e perche'?)   

> Posso chiederti di recitarlo *molto* lentamenmte?

 Mi pare che recitavo mooooolto lentamente! :: 
Va bene, io cerchero' di recitare piu' lentamente. 
Ho trovato uno sbaglio nel tuo post  :P

----------


## Vbar

> Si, appena!

 E' un po' troppo telegrafico.. Forse e' meglio: _l'ho appena ricevuto_, oppure "[i]S

----------


## Vbar

> Non e' questo, sono sicura che quasi nessuno ___ lo sa, perche' conosciamo gli scrittori contemporani solo per il nome (имя) e per il cognome (фамилия). Lo stesso e' con gli attori, i registi... Tutti conoscono il nome "Григорий Остер". "Бенционович" lo conoscono solo i suoi conoscenti e parenti. Inoltre il patronimico "Бенционович" e' piuttosto singolare e non tutti possono memorizzarlo (e perche'?)

 Quando avrai letto la "_mia creazione_" stile Остер puoi dirmi che errori ho fatto ?   

> Posso chiederti di recitarlo *molto* lentamenmte?
> Mi pare che recitavo mooooolto lentamente!
> Va bene, __ cerchero' di recitare piu' lentamente.

 Grazie  

> Ho trovato uno sbaglio nel tuo post  :P

 Il tuo italiano sta migliorando (a parte i congiuntivi, che anche gli italiani non sanno usare molto bene), il mio, invece, almeno quando devo scrivere in questo editor del forum, comincia ad essere un po' impreciso...

----------


## Оля

> Quando avrai letto la "_mia creazione_" stile Остер puoi dirmi che errori ho fatto?

 Certo!   

> 5 - Сколько весит тиранозавр, если известно, что его вес равен весу динозавра с утра плюс половина его собственного веса? 
> Они - дети динозаврa, которого мы встретили в задаче 247. 
> 1 - Сколько они весят, если сумма их веса равна 20 /двадцати - qui il dativo/ кг (или тоннам?), и разница в их весе равна 4 /четырём/ кг (т)? (oppure: ...и один из них тяжелее другого на 4 /четыре - il nominativo/ кг) 
> несколько лет спустя ... 
> 2 - Сколько они весят несколько лет спустя, если разница в их весе равна 10 /десяти/ кг, а общая сумма их веса составляет 35 /тридцать пять/ кг?

 E a proposito, non comprendo perche' bisogna dire "_страдающий запором_ динозавр". Non mi pare che e' uno scherzo buono, inoltre non porta alcuna informazione per la problema...   ::

----------


## Оля

Ecco i file: http://www.amelina.by.ru/audio/ 
evklid_1.wav e evklid_2.wav

----------


## Vbar

> Ecco __ i file:

 Grazie per la registrazione
Purtroppo funziona solo Evklid2
Evklid1 mi manda nella pagina  BY.RU  con il messaggio di errore “403. Доступ закрыт”
Intanto cerco di imparare a memoria Evklid2.
Hai una pronuncia molto chiara ed

----------


## Оля

> Purtroppo funziona solo Evklid2
> Evklid1 mi manda nella pagina  BY.RU  con il messaggio di errore “403. Доступ закрыт”

 Uhm, che strano... Penso che sia un'interruzione temporanea. Per me il site funziona adesso anche molto male. E' strano. 
[quote=Vbar]_разница в их весе равна 4_ si pu

----------


## Vbar

> Penso che sia un'interruzione temporanea. Per me il sito funziona adesso, anche __  se molto male. E' strano.

 S

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Quando registrerai qualche frasetta o parola tipo "ramo, lago,Como..."?
L'ascolter

----------


## Vbar

> E' fatto! 
> La' c'e' anche un file - "petrarca"... Ma mi pare che la pr*u*nuncia (refuso)in questa registrazione non sia buona, cosi' volevo cercare di recitare un verso italiano - e' molto difficile per me. Non sono sicura di avrlo fatto bene ...    
> P.S. Spero che Euclide gia' lavori?...

 Purtroppo si apre solo il file delle”o”.
Per Evclid1 e Petrarca ricevo il solito messaggio di errore.Mi spiace molto, soprattutto per Petrarca.
Prova a cancellarli e a caricarli nuovamente (o mandameli per posta; tu riesci a creare dei file wav molto leggeri. Ma come fai?) 
Quindi , ti parler

----------


## Оля

> Prova a cancellarli e a caricarli nuovamente

 L'ho fatto. E ti ho mandato anche un messaggio privato. Se non riuscerai a caricare i file, li mandero' per e-mail.   

> tu riesci a creare dei file wav molto leggeri. Ma come fai?)

 E tu riesci a creare dei file wav molto pesanti. Come fai? :: ))
Prima usavo un telefono cellulare (la' c'era un dittafono), e i file erano anche leggeri, ma adesso uso un ... mp3-riproduttore? (mp3-player) con un dittafono. 
[quote=Vbar]Tutte le “o” sono pronunciate benissimo e, quando far

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Prova a cancellarli e a caricarli nuovamente   L' ho fatto. E ti ho mandato anche un messaggio privato. Se non riuscerai a caricare i file, li mandero' per e-mail.

 No, purtroppo ricevo il solito messaggio.   

> E tu riesci a creare dei file wav molto pesanti. Come fai?))

  

> Prima usavo un telefono cellulare (la' c' era un dittafono), e i file erano anche leggeri, ma adesso uso un ... mp3-riproduttore?(va bene, ma usiamo anche noi l'inglese) (mp3-player) con un dittafono

 .
Io uso il software Audacity che crea file un po' pesanti: dovrei convertirli in file mp3, ma, a volte ottengo file "corrotti".   

> Temo che quando ascoltanno il file "petrarca", comprenderanno che si sbagliano

 Beh, aspettiamo prima di giudicare ... 
Aspetto il tuo "petrarca"

----------


## Оля

> Aspetto il tuo "petrarca"

 Te l'ho mandato su gmail.com 
(anche su alice.it, ma la email e' tornata con uno "sbaglio")

----------


## Vbar

> Te l'ho mandato su gmail.com

 Ricevuti e salvati
Ascolter

----------


## Vbar

Hai scelto una poesia abbastanza difficile da leggere (e da capire) anche per un italiano (medio).
Prime impressioni.
Chi recita non

----------


## Оля

> Hai scelto una poesia abbastanza difficile da leggere (e da capire) anche per un italiano (medio).

 Cosi' nel mio manuale ci sono solo due poesie (una di Dante e una di Petrarca). Il resto sono canzoni. 
Si, so che molti degli accenti non sono corretti - ma pensavo che fosse necessario per il metro. Ancora so che per i versi latini e' solito. Certo che se lo leggessi come prosa, metterei gli accenti meglio  ::    

> Ma, scusa, oltre a tutto il resto, hai studiato anche recitazione? Riesci ad adattare la voce (tono, ritmo) molto bene al tipo di testo che stai recitando.

 Davvero e' possibile da imparare a recitare?.... (А разве этому можно научиться?) Mi pare che sia possibile solo saperlo... 
I versi russi li leggo molto meglio...  ::   
P.S. Per favore, non far sentire questa registrazione a tuoi colleghi - e' troppo male, posso recitare in italiano anche meglio!

----------


## Vbar

> Cosi',  nel mio manuale ci sono solo due poesie (una di Dante e una di Petrarca). Il resto sono canzoni. 
> Si, so che molti degli accenti non sono corretti - ma pensavo che fosse necessario per il metro.  So anche che per i versi latini e' la stessa cosa . Certo che se lo leggessi come prosa, metterei gli accenti meglio

 Ti ho appena spedito una registrazione "petrarca2.wav" abbastanza leggera.   

> Davvero e' possibile da imparare a recitare?.... (А разве этому можно научиться?) Mi pare che sia  possibile solo saperlo...

 Puo' essere una _dote naturale_( il tuo "saperlo"), ma esistono corsi di recitazione per attori o anche oratori.  

> I versi russi li leggo molto __meglio...

 Da internet ho scaricato una poesia di Puskin  che parla della liberazione di un uccellino; mi piace molto ma la recitazione mi pare un po' esagerata (troppo enfatica, teatrale). Magari, un giorno mi manderai la tua versione....   

> P.S. Per favore, non far sentire questa registrazione a tuoi colleghi - e' troppo male, posso recitare in italiano anche meglio!

  D'accordo. ho il massimo rispetto della privacy

----------


## Оля

> Ti ho appena spedito una registrazione "petrarca2.wav" abbastanza leggera.

 Grazie. Molto interessante. La' non si rispetta del tutto la metrica. E' molto strano per me, perche' i versi russi senza una metrica non sono possibili. Ma questo uomo recita la poesia come se fosse prosa.   

> Puo' essere una _dote naturale_( il tuo "saperlo"), ma esistono corsi di recitazione per attori o anche oratori.

 Non abbiamo tali corsi oppure ne abbiamo molto pochi e non sono popolari.   

> Da internet ho scaricato una poesia di Puskin che parla della liberazione di un uccellino; mi piace molto ma la recitazione mi pare un po' esagerata (troppo enfatica, teatrale).

 "della liberazione di un uccellino"... Non capisco di quale poesia parli. Puoi mandarmi questa registrazione?  
P.S. Sempre peno quando cerco di dire in italiano quello che e' in tedesco "bei uns" e in russo "у нас". Come posso dirlo in italiano?

----------


## Оля

> Un’ultima cosa : in “параллельную” della tua registrazione non riesco a sentire la parte finale “-ную”

 Mi dimenticavo quasi di questo!
Allora non so perche' non lo senti - mi pare che pronuncio "-ную" abbastanza chiaro... Ma puoi credermi, nel discorso veloce sarebbe piu' indistinto.
Se pensi che lo pronunciamo come "nu iu", allora non e' vero: in una parola tanto lunga la "й" (...льну-*й*-у) quasi non si pronuncia. Con pi

----------


## Vbar

> Grazie. Molto interessante. La' non si rispetta del tutto la metrica. E' molto strano per me, perche' i versi russi senza un metro (meglio metrica)non sono possibili. Ma questo uomo recita la poesia come se fosse prosa

 Questi versi sono recitati da attori “ di nuova generazione” ; attori teatrali classici (come ad esempio Vittorio Gassman) reciterebbero poesie rispettando le regole della metrica
Ti ho mandato alcuni file (leggeri) dove la recitazione non

----------


## Vbar

[quote]Ho quasi dimenticato __ questo! (meglio: Mi dimenticavo quasi di questo)
Allora non so perche' non lo senti - mi pare che pronuncio "-ную" abbastanza chiaro... Ma puoi credermi, nel discorso veloce sarebbe piu' indistinto.
Se pensi che lo pronunciamo come "nu iu", allora non e' vero: in una parola tanto lunga la "й" (...льну-*й*-у) quasi non si pronuncia. Con pi

----------


## Оля

> la recitazione mi pare un po' esagerata (troppo enfatica, teatrale)

 Ho ascoltato la poesia. Non mi pare che la recitazione sia troppo enfatica, e' recitata molto bene. Ma la poesia non e' famosa e mi pare che non sia una delle migliori poesie di Puskin. Ma non sono una grande intenditrice della sua opera.   ::   Sarebbe anche interessante sapere chi e' l'attore chi la recita... 
[quote]Ti ho mandato alcuni file (leggeri) dove la recitazione non

----------


## Vbar

[quote]Ho sentito (qui

----------


## Оля

> Quando l’ho ascoltata per la prima volta, un paio d’anni fa, mi aveva fatto quell’impressione.

 Quale precisamente impressione?   

> Molti poeti hanno usato anche il _verso libero_ che non deve seguire  regole fisse, metriche o ritmiche oppure il _verso sciolto_ (endecasillabo) con strofe senza rima

 Naturalmente, conosciamo anche il verso libero (lo chiamiamo верлибр - dal francese "vers libre" - ma nella poesia russa верлибр non ha "attecchito") e il verso sciolto ("белый стих" - ma e' raro e tuttavia ha sempre una rigida metrica). Ma nella mentalit

----------


## Оля

A proposito, parlate "poeta" solo di un uomo? Se e' una donna, in tal caso e' "poetessa"? Noi possiamo chiamare "poeta" anche una donna. "Poetessa" suona alquanto uhm... "salottoso" (non so se sia chiaramente  :: )   

> Per me sembra addirittura (?) prosa

 Ho scritto "eppure"... Volevo dire - tuttavia, cionondimeno, ciononostante (nevertheless, but still).

----------


## Vbar

> Quale impressione precisamente ?

 L’impressione di recitazione troppo enfatica e “teatrale”
Ma, come ho detto, ora ho cambiato opinione.  
[quote]Naturalmente, conosciamo anche il verso libero (lo chiamiamo верлибр - dal francese "vers libre" - ma nella poesia russa верлибр non ha "attecchito") e il verso sciolto ("белый стих" - ma e' raro e tuttavia ha sempre una rigida metrica). Ma nella mentalit

----------


## Vbar

> A proposito, parlate di "poeta" solo di un uomo? Se e' una donna, in tal caso e' "poetessa"? Noi possiamo chiamare "poeta" anche una donna. "Poetessa" suona alquanto uhm... "salottoso" (non so se sia chiaro )

 E' chiaro, e hai capito bene: 
poeta=maschile
poetessa= femminile
E posso dire che ho imparato una nuova parola?
"salottoso" .. non l'avevo mai sentita.. (la fantasia russa?!)   

> Per me sembra addirittura (?) prosa

 Ho scritto "eppure"... Volevo dire - tuttavia, cionondimeno, ciononostante (nevertheless, but still).[/quote]
Allora potrebbe essere "E tuttavia per me sembra prosa"

----------


## Оля

Leggere o scrivere in inglese e' una tortura per me.  ::   
Scusa, ti risponero' un po' piu' tardi. Il tuo post e' tanto grosso e contene tanto molto l'inglese che ho bisogna molto tempo per rispondere  ::

----------


## Vbar

[quote]Leggere o scrivere in inglese e' una tortura per me.  ::   
Scusa, ti risponero' un po' piu' tardi. Il tuo post e' tanto grosso e contiene  [color=red][i]cos

----------


## Оля

> No, volevo dire che non trovavo il *tasto* con la I breve

 Aaah!  :: 
Il tasto con la "*й*" si trova giusto sopra il tasto con la "a" inglese e giusto a sinistra del tasto con la "w" inglese. Da me su questo tasto (con й) si trova anche la "q" inglese. 
Il tasto con la "*ё*" si trova giusto sopra il tasto "Tab" e giusto a sinistra del tasto con la cifra "1". Da me su questo tasto si trova anche il segno ~. 
[quote=Vbar]Se dico “[color=blue]Oggi

----------


## Оля

> “_Russian culture has a long history and tradition and Russians are very proud of it. Russians consider themselves as a well educated nation. They read a lot, books are cheap, and one can afford to buy 5-10 books a month without serious damage to a family budget.
> At the same time the majority of Russians don't have what we call in the west "good manners". Their manners are not bad, they are just Russian. Russia is quite a rough country, and Russians usually do not hesitate to say what they think in a way that doesn't leave room for any misunderstandings. During the Soviet period having "good manners" was considered as a bourgeois survival. Russians are very straightforward. When they meet or phone each other, they do not spend time on questions like "How are you?" and go straight to the point. They are not rude, it's just a way of doing things.”_

 Be', l'ho capito alla meno peggio e posso dire che la questione e' molto complesso. Non e' vero che OGNI russo o russa dice che pensa. Non e' vero che nessuno non domanda "Come va, come stai?"
"They read a lot" - si, forse leggiamo piu' di altri paesi, ma adesso la lettura non e' molto popolare. Adesso e' l'epoca della televisione e del computer. Molti giovani non vogliono leggere.
"books are cheap": non tutti i libri hanno basso prezzo. Ma da noi ci sono molte bibliotece che sono sempre gratuite, e ognuno puo prendere un libro (per tempo) e pagare niente. (ma certo che non ogni citta' ha una buona biblioteca).
Di "good manners" non posso dire molto perche' non sono stata all'estero.
"Russians usually do not hesitate to say what they think " - non e' vero. Si, ci sono molte tali gente (non sono troppo educati), ma cio' non significa che tutti sono tali. 
P.S. Ho ancora una domanda... Se il sito funzioni...   ::   http://www.amelina.by.ru/audio/
La' c'e' il file teorema.wav. Puoi dirmi che cosa parla l'uomo?
Mi pare che deve dire "non posso FARE niente", ma lui parla "non posso FACCIO niente". Perche'?

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  A proposito, parlate di "poeta" solo di un uomo? Se e' una donna, in tal caso e' "poetessa"? Noi possiamo chiamare "poeta" anche una donna. "Poetessa" suona alquanto uhm... "salottoso" (non so se sia chiaro )   E' chiaro, e hai capito bene: 
> poeta=maschile
> poetessa= femminile
> E posso dire che ho imparato una nuova parola?
> "salottoso" .. non l'avevo mai sentita.. (la fantasia russa?!)

 Volevo dire che possiamo dire "poeta" (non "poetessa") quando parliamo di una donna (per esempio di Tsvetaeva): _Марина Цветаева - большой поэт._ 
"salottoso" - qualche cosa di salotto (ho trovato "conversazioni da salotto", "far salotto"...)
"Салонный" puo significare "ненастоящий", non vero, lezioso, affettato, vezzoso, svenevole... 
Поэт - suona fiero
Поэтесса - un po' sprezzante.

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar][quote]No, Russia - Andorra!  :: 
E piu' tardi (cio

----------


## Vbar

[quote][quote=Vbar][quote:1ah5tx7c]No, Russia - Andorra!  :: 
E piu' tardi (cio

----------


## Vbar

> "During those years" non e' la traduzione corretta. In quegli anni = в те годы = в то время = at that time.

 Secondo me: 
During those years  = in quegli anni = в те годы = в то время = at that time.
Forse il simbolo “=” andrebbe sostituito dal simbolo ~ , ma la sostanza non cambia.
Verificato che , nelle diverse lingue, non ci sono errori di ortografia o di grammatica, penso che non si debba assumere atteggiamenti troppo rigidi, e sarei pi

----------


## Vbar

Come ho gi

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Mi sono accorto che quel breve articolo sulla Russia

----------


## Оля

Vittorio, forse sai qualche scioglilingue italiane?  ::  Vorrei cercare di registrarle, per quanto mi ricordo, le scioglilingue inglesi mi riuscivano molto bene   ::

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Mi sono accorto che quel breve articolo sulla Russia

----------


## Vbar

> Vittorio, forse sai qualche scioglilingua italiano? ( oppure: conosci alcuni scioglilingua italiani  Vorrei cercare di registrarli, per quanto mi ricordo, gli scioglilingua inglesi mi riuscivano molto bene

 La parola scioglilingua

----------


## Vbar

Scioglilingua 
Prova questi tre  
[color=blue][b]Apelle, figlio di Apollo
Fece una palla di pelle di pollo
Tutti i pesci vennero a galla
Per vedere la palla di pelle di pollo
Fatta da Apelle figlio di Apollo  
Sotto l'albero del tiglio
ho veduto grano e loglio
e un grazioso quadrifoglio.
Io cercavo l'erba-voglio,
tra le foglie, sotto il tiglio,
ma ho trovato solo miglio,
un cespuglio di cerfoglio,
fiori rossi di trifoglio:
Ma non c'era l'erba-voglio!   
Sopra la panca la capra campa sotto la panca la capra cr

----------


## Оля

[quote]A questo punto mi verrebbe da dire: понятно? Mi sono spiegato? ti

----------


## Vbar

> "Понятно" suona normale, ma un po' rudemente _in qualche contesto_.
> "Я хорошо объяснил?" e' perfetto qui.
> Edit:anche "Надеюсь, теперь понятно?" (~Spero che adesso sia chiaro)  e' una variante molto buona. 
> "Ничего" e' un po freddo, "ничего, ничего!" e' normale, "ничего страшного" e' meglio e anche normale, ma io direi, per esempio: "Ничего, всё в порядке, не переживай". Suona molto affabile e cordiale

  

> "Capito adesso" ©

 *Закон об авторском праве и смежных правах* 
Авторское право на произведение, обнародованное анонимно или под псевдонимом, действует в течение *70 лет* после даты его правомерного обнародования, кроме случаев, предусмотренных настоящей статьей   (в ред. Федерального закона от 20.07.2004 № 72-ФЗ)    
(Art.999 – Оля pu

----------


## Оля

Scusa, Vittorio, ma tuttora lo traduco  ::  
Sono circa nel mezzo.
Ancora un po' di pazienza!   ::

----------


## Vbar

> Scusa, Vittorio, ma tuttora lo traduco   Sono circa nel mezzo.

 Meglio: ma lo sto tuttora traducendo; ma lo sto ancora traducendo.
Sono circa a met

----------


## Оля

> Закон об авторском праве и смежных правах

 Ma questo marchio – © – significa che e' una citazione, o no?
Авторское право: ®
O mi sbaglio?... 
[quote]Art.999 – Оля pu

----------


## Vbar

> Ma questo marchio – © – significa che e' una citazione, o no?
> Авторское право: ®
> O mi sbaglio?...

  Forse ti sbagli.
- Авторское право: © http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%90%D0% ... 0%B2%D0%BE
- The ™ symbol may be used when trademark rights are claimed in relation to a mark, but the mark has not been registered with the government trademarks office of a particular country or jurisdiction, while the ® is used to indicate that the mark has been so registered 
[quote]Art.999 – Оля pu

----------


## Оля

> Non riesco a capire l'espressione "_quanto sensibile e' un accento spagnolo per gli italiani?_"

 How much remarkable is the Spanish accent (in Italian, for Italians, dal punto di vista degli italiani). Tu hai scritto che l'accento russo e' заметный (notevole? percettibile? visibile?), ed io vorrei domandare lo stesso del accento spagnolo (I'd like to ask the same thing about the Spanish accent).

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]“me le sono fatte sfuggire”, “le ho perse (I missed them)”, cio

----------


## Оля

Da noi c'e' un film abbastanza noto – "Una visita da Minotauro" (girato in 1987), ha cinque puntate, e la' recitano gli attori molto buoni. Nel film si tratta di un furto di un violino di Stradivari (del lavoro di Stradivari?) al un violinista sovietico.
Ma la' c'e' "un film nel film" – oltre alla questa storia, c'e' la storia della vita di Stradivari (lo interpreta lo stesso attore quello chi interpreta il giudice istruttore). 
E la vita di Stradivari e' molto interessante per me. Certo, capisco che nel film gli eventi possono essere non rigidamente attendibili. Ma e' interessante per me, per esempio, perche' Guarneri aveva (uhm, o "ebbe"?..) il nomignolo "del Jesu". Nel film la versione e' cosi': il figlio di Stradivari, Giuseppe, chi e' stato un monaco, gli da' i soldi e dice che egli, Guarneri, deve fare i vilolini, ma migliori di quelli di Antonio Stradivari, e la chiesa gli da' i soldi, ma esige da lui di mettere la firma "Giuseppe Guarneri _del Jesu_". Be', non conprendo perche' il figlio di Stradivari lo fa, per che cosa ha bisogna questo, e se questo fosse in realt

----------


## Vbar

> How much remarkable is the Spanish accent (in Italian, for Italians, dal punto di vista degli italiani). Tu hai scritto che l'accento russo e' заметный (notevole? percettibile? visibile? , vanno bene tutti a seconda del contesto), ed io vorrei domandare lo stesso dell' accento spagnolo (I'd like to ask the same thing about the Spanish accent).

 Dal *mio punto* di vista, un aspetto notevole dell’accento degli spagnoli quando parlano in italiano

----------


## Vbar

[quote]Da noi c'e' un film abbastanza noto – "Una visita da (del ?)Minotauro" (girato nel 1987), ha cinque puntate, e vi recitano gli attori molto buoni. Nel film si parla di un furto di un violino di Stradivari (del lavoro di Stradivari? va benissimo _un violino di Stradivari_ ) ad un violinista sovietico.
Ma __ c'e' "un film nel film" – oltre a questa storia, c'e' la storia della vita di Stradivari (lo interpreta lo stesso attore che interpreta il giudice istruttore). 
E la vita di Stradivari e' molto interessante per me. Certo, capisco che nel film gli eventi possono essere non rigidamente  (completamente )attendibili. Ma e' interessante per me, per esempio, perche' Guarneri aveva (uhm, o "ebbe"?.. [color=blue]_aveva_

----------


## Оля

> gli Spartani (abitanti della regione greca Laconia )avevano un modo di parlare o scrivere sobrio e sentenzioso  (breve e conciso).

 Ho il massimo voto per la storia antica  :P   ::     

> E:
> Oggi mi sono alzato in ritardo ? = Сегодня я проспал(а) , o ci sono anche altre varianti?

 Si, credo che questo sia la traduzione unica. 
Un po' piu' tardi ti scrivero' le tutte informazioni sui film russi da Internet. Ti posso dire gia' adesso che questo e' gratuito  ::

----------


## Vbar

[quote]Ho il massimo voto ("il massimo dei voti in ...",

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]ho trovato almeno tre versioni  in russo:
1.  История – свидетельница  времен , свет истины, жизнь памяти, учительница жизни, вестница старины. 
2.  История - свидетель времен, свет истины, жизнь памяти, учительница жизни, вестница старины. 
3.  История - это свидетельница времени, свет истины, жизнь памяти, учительница жизни, вестница древности. 
La pi

----------


## Vbar

> Uhm... Ma "учительница" non e' immancabilmente una maestra di scuola. Direi che "наставник (наставница)" e' una  parola obsoleta che significa la stessa cosa di  "учитель(ница)".

  

> Non __ l'ho capito bene  (oppure, non ti ho capito bene)  - che cosa e' precisamente interessante su questo sito e come l'hai trovato.. Per caso?

 L’ho trovato quasi per caso. 
Mi piace soprattutto il link alla “sua” biblioteca. 
Mi piace molto conoscere la biblioteca di una persona (con il suo permesso, naturalmente). 
Qui ho trovato testi di Galileo e di un filosofo italiano che ho sentito tanti anni fa in una conferenza (Abbagnano).    

> Il problema e' ____che non so quali film vuoi vedere e per quali film posso trovare i sottotitoli... Vorrei raccomandarti il nostro eccellente film su Sherlock Holmes, ma ho paura che non sia molto popolare in Italia e forse non sara' interessante per te...   
> As for (come si puo dirlo in italiano?..  Per quanto riguarda.) i sottotitoli, essi sono, naturalmente in inglese. Potrai vederli con l'inglese? (Il mio inglese e' troppo cattivo per questo   ).

 Direi che Sherlock Holmes potrebbe andare benissimo. 
Penso che, nel film, si parli delle sue indagini e questo tipo di storie mi piacciono. 
Se non esistono sottotitoli italiani, va bene anche l’inglese.
Mi piacerebbero anche “documentari” di storia o geografia (sulla Russia, naturalmente).

----------


## Оля

> Direi che Sherlock Holmes potrebbe andare benissimo. 
> Penso che, nel film, si parli delle sue indagini e questo tipo di storie mi piacciono.

 Va bene!!   ::  Va qui:   ::   http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=13131 
Si deve essere abbastanza posto sul tuo computer. Ogni tempo pesa ~ 700 Mb. Si scarica a parte a parte. C'e' una limitazione su rapidshare.com - mi pare che non possa scaricare tutto di colpo (il mio amico da Germania l'ha scaricati nel corso 2-3 giorni - una puntata). Ogni puntata e' un film, una storia a s

----------


## Vbar

[quote]Ci deve essere abbastanza posto sul tuo computer. Ogni tempo pesa ~ 700 Mb. Si scarica a parte a parte. C'e' una limitazione su rapidshare.com - mi pare che non si possa scaricare tutto di colpo (il mio amico in Germania  (oppure , il mio amico tedesco) l'ha scaricati nel corso 2-3 giorni - una puntata). Ogni puntata e' un film, una storia a s

----------


## Оля

> Il sito inizia con una scena (The Houses of Parliament), che mi fa tornare ragazzino; sapessi quante volte ho passeggiato lungo il Tamigi dalle  parti di Westminster!

 Vivevi in Inghilterra da bambino??

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Il sito inizia con una scena (The Houses of Parliament), che mi fa tornare ragazzino; sapessi quante volte ho passeggiato lungo il Tamigi dalle  parti di Westminster!   Vivevi in Inghilterra da bambino??

 S

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Ora per

----------


## Vbar

[[quote]quote="Vbar"]Vedr

----------


## Vbar

Ho scaricato due film: Acquaintance (1° parte) e The Hound of the Baskervilles (1° e 2° parte).
E per quanto riguarda film in lingua russa, per ora penso di fermarmi qui. 
Date le mie conoscenze di lingua russa parlata che non vanno oltre a dire o a capire frasette del tipo: 
Я собираюсь сейчас что-нибудь поесть.
Вы хотите пива или вина? 
et similia, 
il salto ai dialoghi di un film

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]A proposito ho notato che il tuo italiano sta diventando pi

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]il salto ai dialoghi di un film

----------


## Vbar

> Ma i sottotitoli?  Hai gia' visto il film? Ti e' piaciuto?

 Ho scaricato i sottotitoli ma non li ho ancora installati. 
Li ho convertiti anche in formato Word.
Cercher

----------


## Оля

Che cosa e' _mi sono reso conto che_?   

> di Keplero

 Di Kopernik!  :P    

> e ancora il parco di cui parla Bulkakov all’inizio di “Il Maestro e Margherita”.

 Come trovi il romanzo? Il mio amico tedesco l'ha letto e ha detto che cioe' non sia una letteratura "mondiale"..
A proposito, non e' un parco, e' uno stagno e alcune panchinette intorno. 
[quote=Vbar]Il nome Siberia mi ha sempre evocato grandi spazi di bellezze naturali dove forse si trova ( e adesso dico una grande banalit

----------


## Vbar

[quote] 

> Che cosa e' _mi sono reso conto che_?

 rendersi conto=capire
mi sono reso conto che = ho capito che
mi rendo conto che = capisco che
Rendersi conto, a volte, pu

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Mamma mia! (= Dio mio!), non ti sfugge proprio niente! (= ti accorgi anche del pi

----------


## Vbar

Ho ricevuto i sottotitoli.
Grazie.   

> Per gli ammiratori di questo film (ed io appartengo agli loro e' un errore grave:P    
> *so che "agli loro" non e' corretto, ma non so come dirlo... 
> A proposito, da noi in Russia l'esclamazione italiana "mamma mia" e' conosciuta molto bene. Tutti conoscono anche "arrivederci".

 Puoi semplicemente dire :“ed io appartengo a loro”, senza articolo. 
Usando qualche parola in pi

----------


## Оля

[quote]Come titolo italiano , “Conoscenza” non suona proprio bene, ma sarei molto imbarazzato a trovare un titolo soddisfacente. (Dovrebbe essere qualcosa del tipo “Il primo incontro con Sherlock Holmes”, ma

----------


## Оля

> Hа самом деле (oppure B самом деле ?) , anche la versione italiana dice “apparvero _presso gli stagni Patriarckie_ due persone”.

 "На самом деле" e' meglio qui.

----------


## Vbar

> Ma non e' in russo, e' in "computerese"!   
> Mi pare che "Il primo incontro" non sia male in questo caso.

 Non sono molto esperto (anzi non lo sono affatto) in questioni di marketing, ma chi decide il titolo da dare a un film straniero segue logiche molto strane. 
[quote][quote:115nlyi5]Cercher

----------


## Vbar

Оля, Вот мой перевод, скорее наш перевод с русского языка в итальянский язык.
Что ты об этом думаешь? 
Что ты думаешь об этом литературном шедевре? 
А теперь некоторые общие вопросы на итальянском языке, иначе этот текст будет похож на Красную площадь. (выглядеть Красной площади.) 
Queste barzellette:
1 - Sono  completamente inventate ( per prendere in giro la “speciale ignoranza” di Holmes)?
2 – Si ispirano (prendono lo spunto) dai racconti di Conan Doyle o dai film, ma sono abbastanza inventate?
3 - Sono battute tratte dai racconti di Conan Doyle o dai film, con piccole modifiche? 
Penso che tu abbia letto qualche racconto di Conan Doyle. 
Secondo te, i film tratti da questi racconti sono:
a) molto fedeli al testo originale;
b) abbastanza fedeli;
c) poco fedeli. 
Il sito sui film di Sherlock Holmes

----------


## Оля

> Оля, Вот мой перевод, или, скорее наш перевод с русского языка на итальянский _.*
> Что ты об этом думаешь? 
> Что ты думаешь об этом литературном шедевре? 
> А теперь некоторые общие вопросы на итальянском _**, иначе этот текст будет похож на Красную площадь. (выглядеть как Красная площадь.)

 * non e' bene da dire "язык" (o ogni altra parola) due volte in una proposizione (o "с русского языка на итальянский", oppure "с русского на итальянский язык"). 
** E' meglio da dire qui semplicemente "на итальянском", e' piu' colloquiale.   

> Queste barzellette:
> 1 - Sono  completamente inventate ( per prendere in giro la “speciale ignoranza” di Holmes)?
> 2 – Si ispirano (prendono lo spunto) dai racconti di Conan Doyle o dai film, ma sono abbastanza inventate?
> 3 - Sono battute tratte dai racconti di Conan Doyle o dai film, con piccole modifiche?

 Numero uno   :: 
Inventate dai visitatori del forum 221b.ru   ::     

> Penso che tu abbia letto qualche racconto di Conan Doyle.

 Ho letto *otto volumi* di Conan Doyle!   ::  
(tre di loro - su Sherlock Holmes)   

> Secondo te, i film tratti da questi racconti sono:
> a) molto fedeli al testo originale;
> b) abbastanza fedeli;
> c) poco fedeli.

 Non ti ho capito bene - parli di _questi film russi_ (con Livanov) o delle riduzioni in generale? 
Se del nostro film - alcune puntate (come "Il cane") sono *molto* fedeli al testo originale. Alcune - non molto (ma abbastanza vicine). Ma! Credo che non e' il piu' importante. Il piu' importante e' una atmosfera e i caratteri degli eroi. Il nostro film ha tutto questo. Sono sicura che il nostro Watson e' il migliore _del mondo_. Il nostro Holmes anche mi piace molto e _per me_ e' il migliore Holmes (a proposito, prima ho letto i racconti e solo poi ho visto il film). Inoltre amo molto questi due attori, e mi piacciono anche nei altri suoi lavori (del cinema e del teatro). 
Inoltre... questo Holmes e' molto russo (non esteriormente, ma per il spirito). Per esempio, e' molto buono, affettuoso, molto morale (alcuni stranieri dicono "troppo bonaccione"). Ma per giunta non e' "выхолощенный", e' vivente e vero. Egli ride a crepapelle e sorride affascinante. Perfino piange una volta! Anche per esempio, nel nostro film non usa la droga.
Non so che posso dire piu'... Forse sono molto parziale, ma non posso amare un altro Holmes (perfino se e' buono) e, certo, un altro Watson (perche' non puo essere buono!   ::  ) 
[quote=Vbar]Il sito sui film di Sherlock Holmes

----------


## Vbar

> Non ti ho capito bene - parli di _questi film russi_ (con Livanov) o delle riduzioni in generale?

 Parlavo dei film che tu conosci.   

> Se dei nostri film - alcune puntate (come "Il cane") sono *molto* fedeli al testo originale. Alcune - non molto (ma abbastanza vicine). Ma! Credo che non sia la cosa piu' importante. Il piu' importante e' una atmosfera e i caratteri degli eroi (noi preferiamo dire "protagonisti" "Eroi" lo usiamo per i film mitologici o di guerra). Il nostro film ha tutto questo. Sono sicura che il nostro Watson e' il migliore _del mondo_. Anche il nostro Holmes  mi piace molto e _per me_ e' il migliore Holmes (a proposito, prima ho letto i racconti e solo poi ho visto il film). Inoltre amo molto questi due attori, e mi piacciono anche in altri loro lavori (del cinema e del teatro). 
> Inoltre... questo Holmes e' molto russo (non esteriormente, ma per lo spirito). Per esempio, e' molto buono, affettuoso, molto morale (alcuni stranieri dicono "troppo bonaccione"). Ma per giunta non e' "выхолощенный", e' vivente e vero. Egli ride a crepapelle e sorride in modo affascinante. Perfino piange, una volta! E ancora ,per esempio, nel nostro film non usa la droga.
> Non so che cosa posso dire piu'... Forse sono molto parziale, ma non posso amare un altro Holmes (perfino se e' buono) e, certo, un altro Watson (perche' non puo essere buono!   )

 Posso solo dire che Watson recita la parte del gentleman inglese molto bene, mentre il vostro Holmes, per quel poco che conosco e ho visto, (a proposito ho installato tutto, sottotitoli compresi e ho rivisto, in un colpo solo, i primi 20 minuti con sottotitoli prima in inglese , poi in russo), il vostro Holmes, dicevo,

----------


## Оля

> Ho dovuto sviluppare certe battute troppo laconiche che in italiano non avrebbero espresso l’umorismo che l’autore voleva trasmettere.

 Ti credo.   ::   
[quote=Vbar]A proposito di queste barzellette: secondo te sono scritte in un buon russo anche dal punto di vista dello _stile_?
Voglio dire: dal punto di vista grammaticale e sintattico non ci sar

----------


## Vbar

> Sono vergognosa a confessarlo, ma tuttora non capisco bene come si usa questo "ne"... anche "Neanche"  non lo capisco bene.
> Ma la cosa piu' probabile e' che tu l'abbia tradotto correttamente.

 ( Meglio: Mi vergogno a  confessarlo, ma non sono ancora riuscita a capire bene come si usa questo "ne"... e anche "Neanche") . 
“*Ne*”

----------


## Оля

> Allontanarsi dalle cose terrene ~ отойти в вечность?

 No, no, no!   ::   
"Oтойти в вечность" - cosi' non parlano delle persone (solo dei oggetti o dei fenomeni, casi...). Se parlerai cosi' della persona, sara' significare "morire" (ma delle persone non parlano cosi').
Volevo dire che Holmes ha finito da fare i suoi affari, sue inchieste. "Отошёл от дел". Lui ha cessato di essere un detective ed e' diventato un apicoltore.  ::  
Allontanarsi dalle cose terrene - credo che sia "удалиться от земных дел". Ma si suona troppo elevato e perfino religioso.

----------


## Vbar

> Allontanarsi dalle cose terrene ~ отойти в вечность?

 Mamma mia! Volevo far morire il tuo eroe prima del tempo!
Quindi nella contea di  Surrey,  Holmes

----------


## Оля

"Ватсон, у нас украли палатку" e' la piu' nota barzeletta su Sherlock Holmes nel mondo.   ::

----------


## Оля

Vittorio, ho ricevuto tre audio-file da te.
Penso che lo primo e': "Spero di essere il primo a farti (gli?) auguri". 
Lo secondo e': "Tanti auguri di buona festa (io sento "feste" qui) – a te e a tutti tue cari". 
Lo terzo non lo posso decifrare. Uhm..."La vita non deve essere [o romanzo ...impostoci?.. Benzi?... o romanzo fatto da noi.] Non lo capisco.

----------


## Vbar

> Ватсон, у нас украли палатку" e' la piu' nota barzelletta su Sherlock Holmes nel mondo.

 Bene, oggi ho colmato una lacuna, spero non grave...
Anche Holmes, dopotutto, non sapeva che la Terra gira attorno al Sole.
Considera questo testo un esercizio di italiano. (_Italiano applicato_ alle barzellette pi

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]_romanzo impostoci_ = libro che qualcuno _ci obbliga_ a leggere (imporre a = obbligare a )
[i]bens

----------


## Vbar

> Si, adesso capisco, ma non riesco ancora a capire che cosa e' "ci" qui? E perche' si scrive insieme (слитно, in one word) con "imposto".

 “*ci*” pu

----------


## Оля

> Complimenti per il tuo "orecchio"!

 Devo dire che la lingua italiana ha una pronuncia molto chiara. Allora non e' molto difficile sentire distintamente che cosa si dice. Mi pare che spesso possa ripetere intere frasi che sento in italiano, perfino se non le capisco.
E ancora una cosa: penso che il mio tedesco sia meglio del mio italiano, ma quando ascolto canzoni italiane o audio-libri in italiano, capisco molto di pi

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]Devo dire che la lingua italiana ha una pronuncia molto chiara. Allora non e' molto difficile sentire distintamente che cosa si dice. Mi pare che spesso possa ripetere intere frasi che sento in italiano, perfino se non le capisco.
E ancora una cosa: penso che il mio tedesco sia meglio* del mio italiano, ma quando ascolto canzoni italiane o audio-libri in italiano, capisco molto di pi

----------


## Оля

> Come vedi,  hai scritto un testo senza errori

 Ого! Urra'!!   ::     

> mi capita di non essere assolutamente in grado di ripeterla.

 Non ho capito questa frase...   

> Nei licei linguistici dove si studia il russo (che sta cominciando a diffondersi anche nelle scuole medie inferiori e superiori

 La lingua russa si sta diffondendo? Che interessante  ::  
[quote=Vbar](“Светлая личность”: non riesco a tradurlo in modo soddisfacente. “Una luminosa personalit

----------


## Оля

A proposito, questo articolo di "Argomenti e fatti" mi piace:  ::   http://gazeta.aif.ru/online/aif/1339/03_01?print

----------


## Vbar

> mi capita di non essere assolutamente in grado di ripeterla.

 Forse la difficolt

----------


## Vbar

> Questa persona (Филипп) e' una persona che non merita __attenzione.

 Mi era sfuggita questa correzione. 
E mi sono accorto di un mio solenne strafalcione... (грубая ошибка)   

> L’opposizione politica ha invitato il Ministro della Pubblica Istruzione *ha* dare spiegazioni in Parlamento.

 Forse un lapsus freudiano dopo avere citato il Ministro della Pubblica Istruzione ? 
L’opposizione politica ha invitato il Ministro della Pubblica Istruzione *a* dare spiegazioni in Parlamento.

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar] 

> mi capita di non essere assolutamente in grado di ripeterla.

 Forse la difficolt

----------


## Vbar

> In "in grado di" pure..

 “to be able” 
(da Kovaliev) :состояние  (положение, вид) stato м., condizi

----------


## Vbar

> Per imparare una lingua bisogna tradurre _nella_, ma non _dalla_!  
> Prova a tradurre qualcosa in russo

 Ты сказала, что, чтобы изучать язык нужно также быть в состоянии перевести "на", и не только "от". 
И  Именно в этом духе я собираюсь выражать мои мысли на твоем языке. 
Ты также пригласила меня  смотреть  фильм полностью и затем выражать мои мнения, наблюдения.  
Я закончу смотреть  фильм позже вечером. 
Но так трудно только начать, я хотел бы посылать эти немного линий вместе с предложением. 
Я буду пробовать выразить некоторый общий опининайонс на фильме. 
Но они конечно будут тривиальными, родовыми, элементарными наблюдениями. 
Почему не задаешь мне некоторый определенный вопрос на фильме? Например: "что съело Шерлока Холмеса (при завтраке) на завтрак?", "Что случилось в течение завтрака Уотсона"", и так далее.  
В нескольких словах, своего рода викторины (викторина ?) 
Небольшая головная боль …

----------


## Vbar

Мои общие впечатления о "*знакомство*". 
Это - очень хороший фильм. 
несомненно, один из шедевров русского кинематографа. 
Актеры превосходны, особенно Ливанов.
Он в состоянии смешать английский и российский юмор. 
Так, неудивительно если он получил много вознаграждений за лучший экранный образ Шерлока Холмса 
Фильм довольно стар, но это не кажется старомодным.

----------


## Оля

Urra', prendo la mia preferita penna rossa!..   ::    

> Ты сказала, что, чтобы изучить язык, нужно также уметь перевести *на* него, а не только *с* него.

 Mm.. Ho detto non troppo cosi'... Volevo dire non "уметь (быть в состоянии)", ma semplicemente "tradurre" (nel senso di "esercitarsi").   

> И именно в этом духе я собираюсь выражать свои мысли на твоем языке.

 "В этом духе" non e' troppo chiaro qui... "В этом духе" significa "in questo stile".
Si puo dire "продолжайте в том же духе" (proseguite nello stesso modo), ma tu non esprimevi (hai esprimuto?) le tue idee nella mia lingua prima di questo, allora non puoi "proseguire".   

> Ты также пригласила меня ("предложила мне" e' meglio) посмотреть  фильм полностью и затем выразить моё ("своё" e' meglio) мнение, мои (свои) наблюдения.  
> Я закончу смотреть фильм позже вечером.

  

> Но так трудно только начать, я хотел бы посылать эти немного линий вместе с предложением.

 Non capisco bene questa frase..
"Но так трудно только начать" - ?
эти немного линий - немного (этих) строк (e' meglio senza "этих")
"Линия" in russo non significa "строка" (riga di testo).   

> Я попробую выразить некоторый общий опининайонс на фильме.

 опининайонс?...   ::  
Non c'e' tale parola in russo  :: 
Probabilmente volevi dire "мнение"?.. Allora "некоторое общее мнение о фильме". 
O "рассуждения"?..   

> Но они, конечно, будут тривиальными, рядовыми, элементарными наблюдениями.

 Perche'? Ogni parere sul film e' molto interessante.   

> Почему не задаешь мне какой-нибудь определенный вопрос о фильме?

 Meglio: "почему бы тебе не задать мне какой-нибудь определенный (конкретный) вопрос о фильме?"   

> Например: "что съело Шерлока Холмса (при завтраке) на завтрак?", "Что случилось в течение завтрака Уотсона"", и так далее.

 Что съело Шерлока Холмса на завтрак? = By what was Sherlock Holmes eated up for breakfast?
The answer: by the Loch Ness monster.   ::   
"Что случилось во время завтрака Уотсона" e' meglio, ma la migliore variante e': "Что случилось, когда Ватсон завтракал?" (Уотсон non e' un sbaglio, ma mi piace piu' la variante Ватсон). 
"При завтраке" - non dicono cosi'. Corretto e' "во время завтрака" (ma se mangio qualcosa, lo faccio non "во время завтрака", ma "на завтрак").   

> В нескольких словах, своего рода викторина 
> Небольшая головная боль …

 Va bene, forse riflettero' sul quiz  ::

----------


## Оля

> Мои общие впечатления о "*Знакомстве*". 
> Это - очень хороший фильм.
> Несомненно, один из шедевров русского кинематографа. 
> Актеры превосходны, особенно Ливанов.
> Он в состоянии соединить английский и русский юмор.
> Так что неудивительно, что он получил много наград за лучший экранный образ Шерлока Холмса.

 К сожалению, не так уж много.  ::    

> Фильм довольно старый, но _ не кажется старомодным.

 Sono molto lieta che il film ti ha piaciuto.
Se avrai le nuove idee (forse sulla seconda parte di Знакомство  ::  ), saro' molto lieta di ascoltarle! 
P.S. Invece di "он в состоянии" e' meglio "у него получается/получилось", "он может/смог/сумел".
"Быть в состоянии" e' una lingua un po' ufficiale. 
"Российский" riguarda un stato, "русский" riguarda una cultura.
Leggi questo topic http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=13049

----------


## Vbar

Привет благосклонному читателю! 
Оля, cпасибо за исправлений  и грамматических/синтаксических/семантических*
наблюдений.
* Мой учебник по грамматике не может помочь мне там!
(Грамматический случай - Родительный, множ. число)? 
Но теперь, лучше использовать итальянскую клавиатуру.     

> Urra', prendo la mia preferita penna rossa!..

 O dici "la mia amata (cara) penna rossa" oppure, "la mia penna rossa preferita" (nel senso che hai/possiedi molte penne rosse, e puoi scegliere ...)   

> опининайонс?...   
> Non c'e' questa parola in russo 
> Probabilmente volevi dire "мнение"?.. Allora "некоторое общее мнение о фильме".

 S

----------


## Оля

> Привет благосклонному читателю!

 Привет.   ::     

> Оля, cпасибо за исправление и (perche' "и"? credo che ti abbia lasciato sfuggire una parola) [...] грамматических/синтаксических/семантических*
> наблюдений. (исправление наблюдений - correzione delle osservazioni; penso che sia meglio "исправление _ошибок_")
> * Мой учебник по грамматике не может помочь мне здесь (o "в этом")!
> (Грамматический случай - Родительный, множ. число)? Si!

  

> Но теперь_ лучше использовать итальянскую клавиатуру.

 In russo non si mettono virgole qui. _А теперь_ пойдем домой.
После обеда_ я пойду гулять.
Иногда_ я думаю о тебе._ 
eccetera. 
[quote=Vbar] 

> Что съело Шерлока Холмса на завтрак? = By what was Sherlock Holmes eated up for breakfast?
> The answer: by the Loch Ness monster.

 S

----------


## Оля

Ancora alcune domande per te:   ::   
1. Come ha fatto Watson la conoscenza con Sherlock Holmes?
2. Perche cercava Holmes un compagno?
3. Che cosa sospettava Watson?
4. Che cosa ha combinato Roylotte quando era venuto da Holmes e Watson?
5. Che cosa pensa Mrs. Hudson di (su?) questo Roylotte?

----------


## Оля

> Оля, cпасибо за исправлений  и грамматических/синтаксических/семантических*
> наблюдений.

 Aaaah! Ti ho capito! Volevi dire "_спасибо за исправления и грамматические/синтаксические/семантические наблюдения"_!
Scusami, non l'ho capito subito  ::  
"За" (per...) richiede (qui) l'accusativo.

----------


## Vbar

> Aaaah! Ti ho capito! Volevi dire "_спасибо за исправления и грамматические/синтаксические/семантические наблюдения"_!
> Scusami, non l'ho capito subito  
> "За" (per...) richiede (qui) l'accusativo.

 Это была моя ошибка!
Чёрт возьми!   Я думал   "за" +  родительный падеж.  
Я не должен положиться на мою память!   (на + винительный)? 
Мой учебник по грамматике  был прав. 
[quote=Оля]
Non riesco a capire bene  _ che cosa vuoi dire.  
Per quanto riguarda la forma passiva - non si usa tanto spesso in russo come nelle altre lingue. Vuoi dire "What was eated up by Sh.H."? Si, si puo dire questo in russo, ma [color=red]suoner

----------


## Оля

> Это была моя ошибка!
> Чёрт возьми!  Я думал   "за" +  родительный падеж.  
> Я не должен полагаться (atto che si ripete molte volte, per questo - il verbo del aspetto imperfettivo) на мою (свою) память!   (на + винительный si)? 
> Мой учебник по грамматике  был прав.

 [quote]“съело”

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Vbar]Mi sembra di essere tornato ai tempi di: “Tradurre: Giove,sceso dall’Olimpo, si trasform

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar][quote=Оля]Si, si puo dire questo in russo, ma [color=red]suoner

----------


## Vbar

[quote]Si, si puo dire questo in russo, ma [color=red]suoner

----------


## Оля

> Si usa "*lo*" (e non "*il*") davanti a parole che iniziano con *z*, *s+consonante*, *gn* , *pn* (e.... non mi viene in mente altro).

 Si, certo, io so questa regola bene, ma ogni volta, quando scrivo, la dimentico non so perche'!!!  ::  Scusa!

----------


## Оля

> 1. Ватсон только что прибыл (приехал) из восточных колоний и искал в Лондоне жильё, но не слишком дорогое.
> Друг Ватсона предложил ему подходящий вариант на улице Пекарей 221b. Здесь уже жил Шерлок  Холмс.

 Bravo  :: 
Ma diciamo anche "Бейкер-стрит". Улица Пекарей - solo per scherzo  ::    

> 2. Холмс говорил, что эта квартира ему _ была не по карману. Non c'e' la concordanza dei tempi in Russo. Allora "он говорил, что квартира ему не по карману" e' meglio (senza "была", cioe' il presente - perche quando egli diceva questo - aveva in mente il presente)
> Он думал, для двоих это будет недорого.
> Таким образом, он был очень рад принять Уотсона.

 Si, anch'io penso che fossi lieto  ::  
"не по карману" significa: (too) expensive    

> 3.  Дело в том, что Ватсон сразу заметил, что у Холмса очень узкий круг интересов. (Mi pare che "дело в том, что" sia superfluo qui).
> Он не знает самых простых вещей, хотя в совершенстве знает уголовное право, химию - вернее, тот её раздел, который касается ядов и взрывчатых веществ.
> У него бывают странные посетители.
> Ватсон подозревал, что Холмс связан с преступным миром, что он - мозг преступного мира.

 Преступный *мур* e' un "calembour" molto interessante, perche' мур si decifra come "московский уголовный розыск", cioe' милиция.   ::  
Allora мур della malavita, мур criminale e' ~ Scotland Yard criminale.   ::     

> 4. Когда Ройлотт пришел к Холмсу и Ватсону_, он ворвался в дом, наследил и испортил хорошую вещь. (Qui e' meglio con "он"   )

 Si! Holmes aveva la stessa opinione!
(Questo "cosa buona" era un attizzatoio, кочерг*а*).   

> 5. Миссис Хадсон думает, что  Ройлотт – бандит  («Пошёл вон, бандит»)

 Precisamente cosi'!  
P.S. Per quanto riguarda i sottotitoli - lo ricordo. Ti li(?) mandero' fra poco.

----------


## Vbar

Grazie per le correzioni e le interessanti osservazioni.   

> Si, anch'io penso che fosse lieto

  

> Te li(?) mandero'

----------


## Оля

> Te li mandero' fra poco

 E' fatto   ::   
Ti ho mandato anche i sottotitoli inglesi, perche' i vecchi erano scorretti.

----------


## Vbar

> E' fatto   
> Ti ho mandato anche i sottotitoli inglesi, perche' i vecchi erano scorretti.

 Ho ricevuto tutto, grazie.

----------


## Оля

Vittorio, puoi, per favore, correggere questa mia proposizione? Mi pare che sia costruita non bene...  

> Si puo dire "продолжайте в том же духе" (proseguite nello stesso modo), ma tu non esprimevi (hai esprimuto?) le tue idee nella mia lingua prima di questo, allora non puoi "proseguire".

 E anche, mi pare, che invece di "La variante normale e' XXX e non e' una forma passiva, ma e' una forma attiva" sia meglio "...e non e' una forma passiva, ma _la quella attiva_". Ho ragione o no?..
Grazie!

----------


## Vbar

> Vittorio, puoi, per favore, correggere questa mia proposizione? Mi pare che non  sia costruita bene...    
> 			
> 				Si puo dire "продолжайте в том же духе" (proseguite nello stesso modo), ma tu non esprimevi (hai espresso) le tue idee nella mia lingua prima di questo, allora non puoi "proseguire".

 Una possibile costruzione potrebbe essere: _Ma tu, in generale e prima di questo post, non ti sei mai espresso nella mia lingua (o anche: "non hai mai espresso i tuoi pensieri nella mia lingua"), quindi non ha molto senso dire “proseguite nello stesso modo”)_   

> E anche, mi pare, che invece di "La variante normale e' XXX e non e' una forma passiva, ma e' una forma attiva" sia meglio "...e non e' una forma passiva, ma _la quella attiva_". Ho ragione o no?..

 S

----------


## Vbar

*Логическая база данных Шерлока Холмса.* 
Холмс утверждает, что человеческий мозг – это пустой чердак, куда можно набить всё, что угодно, - дурак так и делает туда тащит нужное и ненужное.
И наконец наступает момент, кокда самую необходимую вещь туда уже не запихнёшь, или она запрятана так далеко , что её и не достанешь.
Холмс делает по-другому.
В  него чердаке – только необходимые ему инструменты. Их много, но они в идеальном лорядке и всегда под рукой.
Он мыслит, что даже самой ничтожной  мелочи можно протянуть цень логических рассуждений. 
На этом и построен метод дедукции  Шерлока Холмса.
Вот - пример как это выглядит на практике 
Возле трупа полковника Эшби находят окурок сигареты.
Сигареты той же марки лежат в портсигаре полковника Эшби.
Кто  курил сигарету? 
Полковник?
Так и думает полициа. 
Холмс неопровержимо доказывал, что полковник не мог этого сделать.
Полковник носил большие усы, а окурок сигареты был очень маленький.
Он бы конечно опалил себе усы ! 
Ну  потом по следам зубов на окурке и ещё по кое-каким признакам, Холмс определил убийцу. 
------------------------------------------------------------------  *Шерлок Холмс и  Ватсон сидят перед камином и пьют чашку чая.**
Ватсон*:
- Я получил письмо из Италии. 
Новый читатель спрашивает: “что Шерлок Холмс думает о “доказательством от противного”? *Холмс:*
- Я очень счастлив ответить на этот вопрос.
Вместо непосредственного, прямого доказательства справедливости утверхдеиа «А» пребегают, иногда к косвенному доказательству, то-есть доказывают, что противоположное утверхдеиие «Б» несправедливо, так как приводит  к противоречию с достоверными фактами. 
Зтот метод рассуждений, называемый «доказательством от противного», широко применяется в геометрии, в школьном уурсе алгебры, иногда в арифметике. 
Однако  его с успехом можно применять не только для доказательства теорем, но даже уголовных дел.
Рассмотрим применение метода рассуждений «от противного» на примере такой задачи.
Сумма двух чисел 75. Первое из них на 15 больше второго. Способом рассуждения «от противного» доказать, что второе число равно 30. _Решение._ 
Предположим, что второе число не равно 30, тогда оно либо больше 30, либо меньше 30. Однако  если второе число больше 30, то первое больше 45 и сумма их больше 75, что противоречит условию. 
Если хе второе число меньше 30, то первое меньше 45 и сумма их меньше 75, что  также тапротиворечит условию.  
Следовательно, второе число равно 30.  *Ватсон*:
- Тот же самый читатель посылает Вам два задачи. 
Задача 1. Произведение двух целых чисел больше 75. 
Доказать, что хотя бы один из сомножителей больше 8. 
Задача 2. Произведение некоторого двузиачного числа на 5 --- тоже двузиачое число. 
Доказать, что первая цифра данного множимого есть 1.  *Холмс*, (_с довольной улыбкой на лице_):
- Вот мое решение: 
1. Предположим, что ни один из сомножителей не больше 8. Тогда нозможны 3 случая: 
а) каждый сомножитель равен 8, 
б) один из сомножителей равен 8, другой меньше 8, 
в) оба сомножителя меньше 8.
Лерко видет, что в каждом нз етих случаев произведение меньше 75, что противоречит условню. Следовательно, по крайней мере один из сомножителей больше 8. 
2. Предположим, что первая цифра отлична от 1. Тогда она не менее 2, а само число не менее 20. Однако произведение 20 на 5 равно 100, значит, произведение рассматриваемого двузначного числа на 5 не менее 100, то-есть не имляется числом двузначным, что противоречит условию.
Следовательно, первая цифра данного двузначного числа есть 1. 
- Ватсон, пожалуйста коли останешься научишь на скрипке играть! 
Я буду играть Вивальди для Вас, для нашего итальянского друга и хотя и последний, но не менее важный для моей российской подруги Оли!

----------


## Оля

Vittorio, pare che tu stai scrivendo i nuoi фанфики  ::    

> *Логическая база данных Шерлока Холмса.* 
> Холмс утверждает, что человеческий мозг – это пустой чердак, куда можно набить всё, что угодно, - дурак так и делает: туда тащит нужное и ненужное.
> И наконец наступает момент, кокда самую необходимую вещь туда уже не запихнёшь, или она запрятана так далеко , что её и не достанешь.
> Холмс делает по-другому.
> В _его чердаке – только необходимые ему инструменты. Их много, но они в идеальном лорядке и всегда под рукой.
> Он думает (oppure считает), что даже от самой ничтожной  мелочи можно протянуть цень логических рассуждений. 
> На этом и построен метод дедукции  Шерлока Холмса.
> Вот - пример, как это выглядит на практике. 
> Возле трупа полковника Эшби находят окурок сигареты.
> ...

 Il tuo фанфик corregero' un po' piu' tardi  :: 
Фанфик (penso che sia da "fan fiction") e' un'opera su Sherlock Holmes scritta non per Conan Doyle, ma per fans di "Sherlockiana". I seguiti varii delle avventure di Sherlock Holmes e "le viste nuove" (per esempio, Sherlock Holmes era un scemo e tutti i delitti erano spiegati per Watson, ecc). Allora il tuo фанфик racconta come ShH e DW ciarlano di matematica.  ::  
Non sono sicura che "ciarlare" sia bene qui, ma spero che non sia offensivo. Volevo dire semplicemente "болтать".

----------


## Vbar

> Vittorio, pare che tu stai (meglio: stia)scrivendo i *nuoi* фанфики

 (t = n, passando da una tastiera all’altra ….)   

> non доказывал, ma доказал, perche' e' un'azione di una volta, однократное действие

 доказал – (perfetto) ~ dimostr

----------


## Оля

> *Шерлок Холмс и  Ватсон сидят перед камином и пьют чай.* (чашку чая suona cosi' come se bevono dalla una tazza, dalla stessa tazza)  *Ватсон*:
> - Я получил письмо из Италии.
> Новый читатель спрашивает: “что Шерлок Холмс думает о “доказательстве от противного”? *Холмс:*
> - Я _ счастлив ответить на этот вопрос.
> Вместо непосредственного, прямого доказательства справедливости утверждения «А» прибегают_ иногда к косвенному доказательству, то _ есть доказывают, что противоположное утверждение «Б» несправедливо (oppure неверно), так как приводит  к противоречию с достоверными фактами.  Этот метод рассуждений, называемый «доказательством от противного», широко применяется в геометрии, в школьном курсе алгебры, иногда в арифметике. 
> Однако  его с успехом можно применять не только для доказательства теорем, но даже в уголовных делах.

 Non e' corretto da dire "доказать уголовное дело" (sebbene hai usato il caso giusto). Si puo "доказать вину (colpa)", "доказать факт"... Ma perfino si potrebbe dire "доказать уголовное дело", sarebbe corretto cosi': _Его можно применять для доказательства не только теорем, но и (oppure но даже) уголовных дел_.
"Не только" riguarda la parola, davanti che si trova, allora "не только для доказательства..., но даже уголовных дел" non e' corretto. Sarebbe corretto "не только для доказательства, но и для опровержения" (non solo per una dimostrazione, ma anche per una confutazione).
La mia spiegazione non e' troppo intricata? ::    

> Рассмотрим применение метода рассуждений «от противного» на примере такой задачи.
> Сумма двух чисел равна 75 (семидесяти пяти). Первое из них на 15 больше второго. Способом рассуждения «от противного» надо доказать, что второе число равно 30. _Решение._ 
> Предположим, что второе число не равно 30, тогда оно либо больше 30, либо меньше 30. Однако  если второе число больше 30, то первое больше 45 и сумма их больше 75, что противоречит условию. 
> Если же второе число меньше 30, то первое меньше 45 и сумма их меньше 75, что  также _противоречит условию.  
> Следовательно, второе число равно 30.  *Ватсон*:
> - Тот же самый читатель посылает Вам две задачи. 
> Задача 1. Произведение двух целых чисел больше 75.  Надо доказать, что хотя бы один из сомножителей больше 8. 
> Задача 2. Произведение некоторого двузначного числа на 5 --- тоже двузначое число.  Надо доказать, что первая цифра данного множимого есть 1.  *Холмс*_ (_с довольной улыбкой на лице_):
> - Вот мое решение: 
> ...

  

> - Ватсон, пожалуйста коли останешься научишь на скрипке играть!

 Questa frase non l'ho capita  :: 
Di chi e' questa battuta? Potresti scriverla in italiano?   

> Я буду играть Вивальди для Вас, для нашего итальянского друга и хотя и последний, но не менее важный для моей российской подруги Оли!

 La frase e' chiara, ma il pezzo "хотя и последний, но не менее важный" non e' adatto e non e' comprensibile qui...
E' meglio "русской" invece di "российской". 
P.S. Le variante che puoi trovare su Internet come: то-есть, что-бы, говорил-же (con un trattino) non sono corretti. Бы si scrive sempre senza un trattino, "то есть" pure.

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  Vittorio, pare che tu stai (meglio: stia)scrivendo i *nuoi* фанфики    (t = n, passando da una tastiera all’altra ….)

 Non capisco....   ::   
[quote]доказал – (perfetto) ~ dimostr

----------


## Vbar

> (t = n, passando da una tastiera all’altra ….)

  

> Non capisco....

 Credevo che tu volessi scrivere "*tuoi*"   

> Болтать da noi significa anche: непринужденно разговаривать (parlare con disinvoltura), parlare in modo amichevole. Parlando di Holmes e Watson "болтать" suona bene  con l'umorismo

 .   

> Vorrei domandare una cosa: puoi spiegarmi, per favore, la differenza tra "capire" e "comprendere"?

 *Comprendere*= *1*- afferrare con l’intelletto cio

----------


## Vbar

> Non e' corretto __dire "доказать уголовное дело" (sebbene tu abbia usato il caso giusto). Si puo "доказать вину (colpa)", "доказать факт"... Ma si potrebbe perfino  dire  che "доказать уголовное дело", sarebbe corretto cosi' (con questa costruzione): _Его можно применять для доказательства не только теорем, но и (oppure но даже) уголовных дел_.
> "Не только" _riguarda la parola, davanti che si trova*_, allora "не только для доказательства..., но даже уголовных дел" non e' corretto. Sarebbe corretto "не только для доказательства, но и для опровержения" (non solo per una dimostrazione, ma anche per una confutazione).
> La mia spiegazione non e' troppo intricata?

 Se volevi dire che "Не только" deve riferirsi al termine (alla parola) che *segue* , cioe' *"alla parola che si trova dopo"* , allora la tua spiegazione non

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Se volevi dire che "Не только" deve riferirsi al termine (alla parola) che *segue* , cioe' *"alla parola che si trova dopo"* , allora la tua spiegazione non

----------


## Vbar

> Allora... hai scritto: _Ватсон, пожалуйста коли останешься научишь на скрипке играть!_ 
> "Останешься" e "научишь" _sottintendono un'appello del tu (non Lei_).(fanno riferimento al “tu” (non al “Lei”) Ma Holmes e Watson si rivolgono l'uno all'altro sempre ...(con?) Lei (на Вы)(con *il* Lei).
> научишь (da учить, научить - insegnare) = insegnerai
> научишься (da учиться, научиться - imparare) = imparerai 
> коли = если, si, ma e' una parola di linguaggio popolare, un po' obsoleto, un po' "del villaggio", allora dalla bocca di Holmes non suona bene.
> ("Dalla bocca di Holmes" - suona normale?   )

 S

----------


## Оля

> 1. Watson chiede a Holmes: “Chi ha ucciso il fratello di Caino?”
> Ватсон спрашивает Холмсa: " Кто убил брата Каина ?

 Tutto e' corretto.  :: 
(La risposta e' Caino, vero?..) 
[quote=Vbar]2. Holmes si alza e smette di fumare la pipa. Perch

----------


## Vbar

> (La risposta e' Caino, vero?..)

 Vero.   

> Встанет e' il futuro. Прекратит e бросит - pure (il presente e' бросает).
> Ma прекращает non e' adatto qui. Suona come se smettesse non in questo momento, ma in generale: "smette di fumare". Almeno mi pare che sia un po' cosi'. Meglio dire: "_...и вынимает трубку изо рта"_ (io direi cosi'). 
> Allora, vorrei sapere, perche'??

 S

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]S

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Perch

----------


## Vbar

> Ecco e' questo il quadro? http://cours.funoc.be/essentiel/article ... gritte.jpg
> Non capisco il suo senso

 S

----------


## Vbar

Sherlock Holmes e Watson sono seduti davanti al caminetto con la loro tazza di t

----------


## Оля

Che cosa e' "poco alla volta"? 
Sto leggendo "a poco a poco"... Ma per ora non ho letto tutto.   ::  
Ho capito bene che vuoi tradurlo in russo nel uno dei tuoi post che seguono?... (o "uno di tuoi post seguenti"?)  
P.S. Volevo scrivere prima "mi sento come Watson", ma poi ho trovato nel vocabolario un'espressione "sentirsi di troppo — чувствовать себя лишним". Лишним e' il caso strumentale. C'e' una differenza in russo: "я чувствую себя _кем-то_" (il caso strumentale) e "я чувствую себя _как кто-то_" (come qualcuno, il caso nominativo).
Allora volevo dire "я чувствую себя Ватсоном", ma evidentemente, non si puo dire in italiano cosi'. 
"Я чувствую себя Ватсоном" = mi sento come se io sia Watson
"Я чувствую себя как Ватсон" = mi sento come Watson (~come egli si senta)

----------


## Vbar

> Che cosa e' "poco alla volta"?

 "Poco alla volta" ~ a poco a poco,  lentamente, nel senso di piccola quantit

----------


## Оля

> e che veda Znakomstvo 2.

 Si, penso che sia una buona idea.   ::   ::   
[quote=Vbar]Probabilmente saprai che, in italiano,  “sentirsi di troppo” significa “avere la sensazione di non essere accettati”, “sentirsi rifiutati o non utili, non considerati come uno del gruppo”. 
Allora,
"Я чувствую себя Ватсоном" = mi sento come se io fossi  Watson, come se fossi al suo posto (che per

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  e che veda Znakomstvo 2.   Si, penso che sia una buona idea.

 In italiano diciamo "sei proprio _un'inguaribile_ ammiratrice di Sh. H. e dei suoi  film ,"( e anche di Livanov, che

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]In italiano diciamo "sei proprio _un'inguaribile_ ammiratrice di Sh. H. e dei suoi  film ,"( e anche di Livanov, che

----------


## Vbar

> Pero' non sono un'ammiratrice solo di Sherlock Holmes... Ci sono molti film russi che amo e se li vedessi, io reagirei perfettamente allo stesso modo. Per esempio:
> "Служебный роман" di Рязанов
> "Ирония судьбы, или С лёгким паром" di Рязанов
> "Чучело" di Ролан Быков
> "Проверка на дорогах" di Герман
> "Кин-дза-дза" di Данелия
> "Осенний марафон" di Данелия
> Anche i film di Марк Захаров (_ film molto "teatrali", in   senso buono), di Митта, di Михалков, e molti altri. Mi fa piacere se qualcuno vede il buon film russo e dice "si, e' molto bello", perche' e' cosi'. Se qualcuno dice "voglio vedere un famoso film russo, che, dicono, sia bellissimo",  direi pure "mi fa piacere, e' una buona idea", perche' so che l'arte russa (soprattutto il cinema russo!) non e' conosciuta bene in Europa e nel mondo. Ma e' una colpa della distribuzione, ma non del cinema.

 Hai certamente ragione quando dici che il cinema russo non

----------


## Оля

Sokurov, Muratova, Tarkovsky ecc. - tutto questo e' il cinema d'autore, авторское кино. Forse sono i film grandi, per la mente, ma... questi non sono i film che la gente ama. 
Sokurov - non ho visto nessuno film di lui, ma ho sentito che guardarli e' molto difficile  :: 
Ma intendo di guardare i suoi film. Piu' tardi   ::   
Muratova - ho visto tre suoi film. "L'accordatore" mi e' piacciuto. A proposito, la' e' interpretato un mio conoscente - in un'episodio  :: 
L'altro film , "I motivi di Chekov" - questo era un supplizio. Un'assurdita'. Un orrore. Forse il film e' troppo intelligente e troppo geniale. Ma non vorrei che i stranieri giudicarebbero il cinema russo per tali film. 
LA FELICIT

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]Sokurov, Muratova, Tarkovsky ecc. - tutto questo e' __ cinema d'autore, авторское кино. Forse sono grandi__ film , per la mente, ma... questi non sono i film che la gente ama. 
Sokurov - non ho visto nessuno dei suoi film , ma ho sentito che guardarli e' molto difficile  :: 
Ma intendo __ guardare i suoi film. Piu' tardi   ::  [color=blue](Un giorno o l’altro. Ma penso che li  vedr

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Questi film (a causa anche dell’ora in cui sono trasmessi) sono visti da pochissimi spettatori, appunto (=proprio) quelli che amano il film ”d’autore”. 
Non conosco molto di cinema, anzi quasi niente. 
Avrei qualche difficolt

----------


## Оля

Vittorio, ti ho mandato un scioglilingua registrato da me.
Certo so che parlo la' troppo lentamente...   ::

----------


## Vbar

> Vittorio, ti ho mandato uno scioglilingua registrato da me. 
> Certo so che  qui parlo  troppo lentamente...

 Allora:
1 – Accento della persona che recita lo scioglilingua: si potrebbe dire che ci sono  inflessioni anglo-tedesche (nessuno direbbe che chi parla

----------


## Vbar

> I film con Sofia Loren o con Gina Lollobrigida sono molto popolari pure da noi 
> Almeno _erano_ popolari.
> Ho visto un film con Vittorio Gassman – "Profumo di donna", non lo ricordo bene, ma ricordo che Vittorio Gassman mi e' molto piaciuto (piaciuto, con una sola *c*), come attore.

 Vittorio Gassman ha anche registrato una buona lettura  della Divina Commedia (“Nel mezzo del cammin di nostra vita…”). 
[quote][quote=Vbar]A proposito di un’epoca che ormai

----------


## Оля

> Scusa, cosa intendi per canale “panrusso” ? (panrusso=di tutte le russie?...)

 Panrusso = всероссийский, общероссийский. Il canale che si puo' guardare sul territorio di tutta Russia, si puo' guardare da tutte le parti di Russia. Russia e' molte grande e ci sono molti canali che sono locale. Da noi ci sono pochi canali "panrussi" (mi pare che li ho chiamato non troppo corretto, forse "federali" e' meglio). Sento parlare spesso "федеральный канал", ma onestamente non capisco bene che cosa e' "федеральный"  ::  
Posso ti prego un paio delle mie proposizioni provare? 
1) mi sembri molto interessante
2) vorrei con piacere far conoscenza con te 
3) mi farebbe piacere vederti un giorno 
Sono scorretti? 
Cosi' e' meglio?
1) Ti trovo molto interessante
2) vorrei con piacere fare conoscenza di te
3) mi farebbe con piacere vederti una volta o l'altra  
P.S. Il racconto del tuo nonno e del partigiano russo e' molto interessante per me!

----------


## Vbar

> Panrusso = всероссийский, общероссийский. Il canale che si puo' guardare sul territorio di tutta Russia, si puo' guardare in tutte le parti della Russia. La Russia e' molte grande e ci sono molti canali che sono locali. Da noi ci sono pochi canali "panrussi" (mi pare che li  abbia  chiamati in modo non troppo corretto, forse "federali" e' meglio). Sento parlare spesso "федеральный канал", ma onestamente non capisco bene che cosa e' "федеральный"

 In Italia diremmo “*canale nazionale*”, per dire che

----------


## Оля

Vittorio, grazie per le correzioni! 
[quote=Vbar]In Italia diremmo “*canale nazionale*”, per dire che

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Allora:
1 – Accento della persona che recita lo scioglilingua: si potrebbe dire che ci sono  inflessioni anglo-tedesche (nessuno direbbe che chi parla

----------


## Vbar

> Ah, si, diremmo anche  "общенациональный канал" (pannazionale). Questo non significa che e' un canale solo per "russi" 
> I cittadini della Russia sono una nazione unitaria. Uhm... almeno mi pare cosi'  Ok, certo che tutto non e' tanto sereno, come dico...  Ma "общенациональный" significa solo "statale", "per tutto lo stato"... almeno per me 
> Puoi trovare su Google "общенациональный канал".

 E ho trovato, ad esempio:
Вчера в России появился еще один федеральный канал - "общенациональный канал российских регионов", dove  *федеральный* канал  e *общенациональный* канал dovrebbero essere (quasi) sinonimi
L’aggettivo nazionale nella forma “*национальный*” senza il prefisso обще ( deriva da общий ?),l’ho trovato in espressioni come Приоритетный _национальный_ проект «Образование». 
Mentre in Italia e altri paesi europei i termini  stato, nazione e paese e aggettivi derivati sono – a volte – abbastanza intercambiabili, da voi _нация, народ, государство , Федерация e  страна_  e relativi aggettivi complicano (rendono difficili) le cose, (dopotutto la Russia occupa  17.075.200 chilometri quadrati, e qualche problema in pi

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]A questo proposito volevo dirti che ho intenzione di parlare di questo Holmes russo a una mia collega  che insegna Inglese all’inizio del prossimo anno scolastico. Lei dovrebbe saperlo apprezzare (=

----------


## Vbar

> Potresti, per favore, spiegare, che cosa precisamente significa "agnostico" quando dici "sono agnostico"?

 Riguarda – in particolare  - la mia posizione sul problema religioso.
Puoi leggere qualcosa qui
Кто такой агностик? / Бертран Рассел http://scepsis.ru/library/id_302.html  http://filosof.historic.ru/enc/item/f00 ... 0015.shtml 
o sulla solita Wikipedia.   

> E... come hai intenzione di parlare del Holmes russo a questa collega tua? Ma non l'ha visto... O le darai questo film per guardare?

 A volte sei come Sherlock Holmes …. 
“A rigor di logica“(логически рассуждая, строго говоря), infatti,  come si fa a parlare con  qualcuno di una cosa che – probabilmente -  non conosce ?  
Una risposta l’hai gi

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  Potresti, per favore, spiegare, che cosa precisamente significa "agnostico" quando dici "sono agnostico"?    Riguarda – in particolare  - la mia posizione sul problema religioso.
> Puoi leggere qualcosa qui
> Кто такой агностик? / Бертран Рассел http://scepsis.ru/library/id_302.html  http://filosof.historic.ru/enc/item/f00 ... 0015.shtml 
> o sulla solita Wikipedia.

 Si, certo che so, a grandi linee, che cosa e' "agnostico".   ::  Io conosco un po' la filosofia  ::  Ma credevo che mi forse dirai qualcosa "con le parole tue" ("своими словами"), per esempio "uhm, io non credo in Dio... non penso che il mondo e l'universo siano qualcose che si puo conoscere..." e forse eccetera.   ::

----------


## Vbar

> Si, certo che so, a grandi linee, che cosa e' "agnostico".   Io conosco un po' di filosofia  Ma credevo che mi forse mi avresti detto  qualcosa "con __ parole tue" ("своими словами"), per esempio "uhm, io non credo in Dio... non penso che il mondo e l'universo siano qualcosa che si puo conoscere..." e forse eccetera.

 Infatti mi sembrava “strana” questa domanda perch

----------


## Vbar

Ci sono almeno due (miei) errori nel post precedente:   

> Ma credevo che ___  forse mi avresti detto

 “che proviene dalle stelle “.

----------


## Оля

Vittorio, scusa, se la mia domanda ti sia sembrata strana o ti abbia offeso  :: 
Il fatto e' che da noi di solito non parlano cosi'... Voglio dire che non posso immaginare che una persona russa (in un forum o soprattutto in vita) mi direbbe: "я - агностик".   ::  
Certo, da noi la parola "agnostico" e' conosciuta (ma non tutti sanno che cosa e'  :: ), ma questa parola non si usa da noi nel linguaggio di tutti i giorni. Una persona piuttosto dira': "non credo in Dio" o "l'universo e' qualcosa di inconcepibile". "Agnostico" e' una parola troppo scientifica per noi e ci sembra e suona abbaztanza astratto. Onestamente (честно говоря, ehrlich gesagt - "onestamente" e' adatto qui?) non posso dire che immagino molto bene che cosa e' "agnostico", perche' tutto che ho sentito sulle lezioni o ho letto nei libri o su Internet sono solo i noiosi formule per me (e non solo per me, sono sicura).

----------


## Vbar

> Vittorio, scusa, se la mia domanda ti sia sembrata strana o ti abbia offeso

 No, non mi

----------


## Оля

> Ma sempre molto  onestamente non capisco dove io sono stato “atratto” e ho usato “formule noiose” nel mio ultimo post.

 Oh, certo che no! Non avevo in mente che il tuo post e' atratto o noioso, certo che no! Volevo solo dire che le formule cosi' per esempio questa, dallo "Gran dizionario enciclopedico" (russo), mi sembrano sempre astratte e troppo "scientifiche": 
АГНОСТИЦИЗМ (от греч. agnostos - недоступный познанию),
философское учение, отрицающее _возможность познания
объективного мира и достижимость истины_; ограничивает
роль науки лишь _познанием явлений_.

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Ma sempre molto  onestamente non capisco dove io sono stato “astratto” e ho usato “formule noiose” nel mio ultimo post.   Oh, certo che no! Non avevo in mente che il tuo post e' astratto o noioso, certo che no!

 Va bene, всё в порядке, не переживай. 
Ma, a volte , corro il rischio di esserlo (vedi per esempio,  la curiosit

----------


## Оля

Vittorio, vorrei provare a tradurre - a poco a poco, "in piccolissime porzioni" - i sottotitoli russi per Sherlock Holmes nell'italiano  :: 
Capisco che e' un'idea folle, perche' il mio italiano e' molto male per ora e questo potrebbe essere solo un'esercitazione, non piu'. Se non te dispiace, potresti correggere i miei tentativi?  ::  
Per esempio - il primo tentativo: 
- Ma La avverto, Watson, lui ha un carattere molto difficile. Perfino direi - insopportabile.
- Cioe'?
- E' un po' strampalato (o - bislacco?). Ha dell'abitudini strane. E' insocievole.
- Benissimo. Anch'io non sono molto comunicativo (o - sono poco socievole?)
...
- Qui. Beh, non ha cambiato idea? (o - Non l'ha ripensato?)
- Devo non essere schizzinoso. (?? - questa frase non mi piace del tutto  :: )
- Mister Sherlock Holmes sta a casa?
- Entrate. Lui e' di sopra.
- Prego.
- Buon giorno.
- Buon giorno. 
*** 
A proposito, quella "dimostrazione paradossale" su un бутерброд e вечное блаженство mi e' anche piacciuta moltissimo   ::

----------


## Vbar

> Vittorio, vorrei provare a tradurre - a poco a poco, "in piccolissime porzioni" - i sottotitoli russi per Sherlock Holmes  in italiano 
> Capisco che e' un'idea folle, perche' il mio italiano non e' molto buono per ora e questo potrebbe essere solo un'esercitazione, non di piu'. Se non ti dispiace, potresti correggere i miei tentativi?

 Certo, con piacere.
Domani ti mander

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]
- Ma La avverto, Watson, lui ha un carattere molto difficile. Direi perfino  - insopportabile.
- E cioe'?
- E' un po' strampalato (o - bislacco?) ([color=green]forse

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Ma insocievole, in italiano,

----------


## Vbar

> Ma "io non sono molto _socievole_" suona normale o anche e' una "voce dotta"?

 Invece “socievole” (“Mario

----------


## Оля

> molto piu' di  certi esercizi del libro di grammatica … (ho capito bene ? esercizi=“testi di esercitazione” e libro di grammatica =”manuale”.

 Si, volevo dire "учебные тексты".

----------


## Vbar

> Si, volevo dire "учебные тексты".

 Si pu

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar] 

> Si, volevo dire "учебные тексты".

 Si pu

----------


## Оля

Be', ecco il mio nuovo tentativo:   ::   
- L'ho trovato! (o forse "eureka"?...  :: )
- Cosa precisamente?
- La formula. Ho trovato un reagente (o - un reattivo?), che si deposita solo con (o - per?) l'emoglobina e piu' con niente (o - e con niente d'altro?).
- Ma mi permetta di presentare: dottor Watson. Mister Sherlock Holmes.
- Molto fa (venuto?) dall'Oriente?
- Di recente. Ma come lo sa?..
- Cosa da nulla (o - E' una bazzecola?)... Dica, dottor Watson, capisce tutta l'importanza della mia scoperta?
- Si, come un esperimento (o - da un esperimento?) e' interessante, ma che e' l'uso pratico?
- Dio mio! Proprio pratico! Semplicemente non capisce che possibilita' si apre davanti alla medicina legale. Diami un dito.
- Oh, no!
- Solo una stillina di sangue... Vedete, l'acqua sembra (o - pare?) completamente chiara. Il rapporto di sangue e' misero - soltanto uno a milione. Adesso... Su, cosa dite? (o - direte?) E adesso immaginate, se (o che?) sul vestiario di un ... (non riesco a trovare una parola per подозреваемый - un uomo che e' sospettato dalla polizia) trovano una piccola macchiolina marrone. Che cosa e', sangue? Ruggine? Succo di frutta? Colore? Nessuno perito non si impegna (o - assume?) a determinarlo. Ma con l'aiuto del mio reattivo si puo farlo per un minuto.
- Si, effettivamente. Ritiro quel che ho detto.

----------


## Vbar

> Uhmm.... ma si, all'incirca  In questo contesto - forse __si.
> Ma in generale, no.
> Упражнение = esercizio
> Учебный текст = un testo che si usa nel corso dello studio. Per esempio, ho un testo che devo leggere e comprendere, o leggere e tradurre:
> "Mario e' il mio amico. Abita vicino. Adesso vado da Mario. Abita da solo. Lavora e studia. Si alza presto."
> Questo non e' un esercizio, vero? Almeno per noi  E' solo _un testo_.

 E’ un testo che viene dato per esercitazione, per esercitarsi, par fare esercizio, e in italiano si pu

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Poi, magari, ti chieder

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]Be', ecco il mio nuovo tentativo:   ::   
- L'ho trovato! (o forse "eureka"?...  :: )( Benissimo “Eureka”)- Cosa precisamente?  (E’ corretto, ma io direi “che cosa ha trovato?”, tenedo conto di “eureka !”)- La formula. Ho trovato un reagente  che si deposita solo con l'emoglobina e nient'altro - Ma mi permetta di presentarle il  dottor Watson. Mister Sherlock Holmes.
-  Di ritorno  dall'Oriente?
- Di recente. Ma come lo sa?..
- Cose da nulla (o,meglio,  bazzecole?)... Dica, dottor Watson, capisce tutta l'importanza della mia scoperta?
- Si, come __ esperimento  e' interessante, ma qual e' l'uso pratico? ( [color=green]_ma a che cosa serve?,_ forse

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]A parte la battuta un po’ cos

----------


## Vbar

> [Uhm...   Si, in qualche posto. Io _devo_ averlo...

 Non perderlo, mi raccomando!    

> Adesso ricordo il greco molto male, ma mi pare che sia: "lego, leg...*s*, legh(e?),...". Devo guardarlo sul manuale greco

 Vedo che anche i pi

----------


## Оля

> Per quanti anni l'hai studiato?

 L'ho studiato questo anno scolastico... Settembre-~marzo/aprile/maggio... Onestamente, nel semestre secondo facevo quasi niente in greco (sebbene nel semestre primo avevo voto massimo), la lingua non mi piace e la trova troppo difficile. Era tortura per me.   ::  
P.S. Che cosa e' "Vedo che anche i pi

----------


## Оля

> *Aoristo *  είπα, είπες,  είπε, είπαμε, είπατε, είπαν (?)

 Mi ho ingegnato per non imparare l'aoristo, sebbene tutto il semestre secondo studiavamo ne proprio.   ::

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]
L'ho studiato questo anno scolastico... Settembre-~marzo/aprile/maggio... Onestamente, nel semestre secondo facevo quasi niente in greco (sebbene nel semestre primo avevo il voto massimo), la lingua non mi piace e la trovo troppo difficile. Era tortura per me.   ::  
P.S. Che cosa e' "Vedo che anche i pi

----------


## Vbar

> Mi sono  ingegnata a non imparare l'aoristo, anche se l'abbiamo studiato per tutto il secondo semestre .

 Ma il russo non ha forse ereditato molto dal greco (in particolare, il sistema verbale)?

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]A parte la battuta un po’ cos

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  [Uhm...   Si, in qualche posto. Io _devo_ averlo...     Non perderlo, mi raccomando!

 Prima bisogna trovarlo...   ::     

> Domanda: ti piacciono i giochi di parole, tipo:
> Анаграммы
> Палиндромы _Магический квадрат_
> Метаграммы ?

 Piacciono?... Non so..   ::  Non direi (o "non posso dire" - e' corretto cosi'?) che sono molto interessanti per me. Tra queste parole solo "анаграмма" e' conosciuta per me.
Questo, che hai disegnato, non e' male, si.   ::    

> Ma il russo non ha forse ereditato molto dal greco (in particolare, il sistema verbale)?

 Non direi cosi'. Non mi pare che il greco somiglia al russo. Forse solo per la loro difficolt

----------


## Оля

> forse potresti usare i file audio per controllare/confrontare la pronuncia.

 Certo, ho molti tali file  ::  Certi audio-libri, e anche i film in italiano.

----------


## Vbar

> Prima bisogna trovarlo...

 Ho proprio una domanda su questo verbo (vedi pi

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Il sistema verbale greco

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Il sistema verbale greco

----------


## Vbar

Оля, hai i sottotitoli russi  di sobaka.baskerviley? 
Se li hai, potresti mandarmeli ? 
Vittorio

----------


## Оля

> Оля, hai i sottotitoli russi  di sobaka.baskerviley? 
> Se li hai, potresti mandarmeli ? 
> Vittorio

 Certo, con piacere! 
Domani  ::

----------


## Vbar

> Certo, con piacere!
> Domani

 D'accordo, grazie!

----------


## Оля

Vittorio, ho una domanda inaspettata: tu ami i pittori italiani?   :: 
Intendo soprattutto il Rinascimento.

----------


## Vbar

> Vittorio, ho una domanda inaspettata: tu ami i pittori italiani?  
> Intendo soprattutto il Rinascimento.

 Beh, certo che mi piacciono  i pittori italiani.
E, naturalmente, anche quelli del Rinascimento, anche se adesso mi vengono  in mente solo Botticelli, Michelangelo e Raffaello.
Anche  Paolo Uccello.

----------


## Оля

> Beh, certo che mi piacciono  i pittori italiani.
> E, naturalmente, anche quelli del Rinascimento, anche se adesso mi vengono  in mente solo Botticelli, Michelangelo e Raffaello.
> Anche  Paolo Uccello.

 Non mi intendo di pittura bene, ma amo il Rinascimento italiano moltissimo. 
Botticelli e' il mio pittore preferito!!   :: 
Amo molto bene anche Leonardo. E anche Verrochio. 
Da bambina mi ero innamorata di Davide di Michelangelo.   ::

----------


## Оля

Vittorio, scusa, temo di non fare in tempo a ultimare i sottotitoli oggi. Ma domani saranno pronti senza fallo, ti prometto!!

----------


## Vbar

> Non mi intendo di pittura bene, ma amo moltissimo il Rinascimento italiano .
> Botticelli e' il mio pittore preferito!!  
> Amo molto  ___ anche Leonardo. E anche Verrocchio.

 Mi ricordo che la mia professoressa di Storia dell’arte, arrivati al Rinascimento, divent

----------


## Vbar

Nel post precedente volevo inserire anche questa frase di Leonardo. 
L'acqua che tocchi de' fiumi

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Mi ricordo che la mia professoressa di Storia dell’arte, arrivati al Rinascimento, divent

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Mi ricordo che la mia professoressa di Storia dell’arte, arrivati al Rinascimento, divent

----------


## Vbar

[quote][quote:2vagbxr7]L'acqua che tocchi de' fiumi

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Quando la professoressa [b][i]cominci

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Prima di andare a dormire ti lascio un mio grossolano tentativo di traduzione: 
L'acqua dei fiumi che tocchi

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Je te souhaite une tr

----------


## Vbar

> Si, questo l'ho capito, semplicemente non ho capito che cosa significa _arrivati al Rinascimento_ e perche' _arrivati_ (il plurale).

 Quando _noi studenti e la professoressa_ _siamo arrivati_ all’argomento (tema) Rinascimento, ……
E’ una costruzione abbastanza usata: “Arrivati a Firenze, andammo subito a vedere …. “ (Appena arrivati, la prima cosa che facemmo fu di andare …..).    

> Allora non capisco come e' diventata "Firenze"...   
> Perche' non "Fiorenzia" o "Fiorentina", per esempio?...

 E perch

----------


## Vbar

> Вода рек, которой ты касаешься, - последняя капля воды, которая ушла, и первая капля воды, которая приходит. 
> Вода рек, которой ты касаешься, - последняя, которая ушла, и первая, которая приходит.
> Queste due proposizioni sembrano  __ essere grammaticalmente corrette, ma non appaiono piene di senso.

 Consideriamo la seconda.
Tu dici che questa proposizione, (ho aggiunto anche la tua versione della parte finale) _Вода рек, которой ты касаешься, - последняя, которая ушла, и первая, которая приходит
Это и есть настоящее._
sembra essere grammaticalmente corretta. 
Questo pensiero

----------


## Оля

> Quando _noi studenti e la professoressa_ _siamo arrivati_ all’argomento (tema) Rinascimento, ……

 Ah, grazie! Adesso ho capito!   ::     

> Se sei vegetariana non guardare: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bistecca_alla_fiorentina

 No, non sono vegetariana, sono sempre affamata!   ::     

> In almeno un racconto di Gogol di sono almeno tre espressioni di questo tipo: _…. ай! …ничего, ничего... молчание.
> … которая... ничего,  молчание!
> Ай, ай!.. ничего, ничего. Молчание!_ 
> che, tradotte “non letteralmente”, sento come : “Niente, non ho detto niente.. silenzio!
> Il tuo “Ma non ho detto niente.    ”, faccina compresa, mi ha fatto venire in mente queste espressioni gogoliane. 
> E’ stata un’associazione mentale tutta personale.

 Che racconto di Gogol indendi?
Onestamente, non amo molto Gogol e non sono un gran conoscitore (o "una grande conoscitrice"?) delle sue opere. Gogol mi infonde terrore e perfino una paura superstiziosa... Inoltre spesso mi sembra noioso.   ::   
Con "non ho detto niente" volevo dire "я ничего не говорил(а)".
Diciamo cosi' quando abbiamo spifferato un segreto o abbiamo fatto un'allusione, ma non vogliamo che si sapesse chi l'ha spifferato, o abbiamo paura che l'avvenimento, a che alludiamo, non si avverera'.
Questa frase significa: "crediamo* che non ho detto niente (di questo)!" oppure forse "che voi lo sapete non da me". 
*voglio dire "let's consider..." Non sono sicura che sia corretto...   ::  
P.S. Ho bisogno tempo per tradurre il tuo post secondo  ::

----------


## Vbar

> Se sei vegetariana non guardare: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bistecca_alla_fiorentina

 Allora,
Bon app

----------


## Оля

Vittorio, tu hai mi capito scorretto. O forse non mi ho esprimuto bene, scusa.  ::  
Queste parole ("non appaiono piene di senso") non ho detto sulla massima di Leonardo. Ma sulla tua traduzione.  :: 
Certo, non volevo dire che il detto di Leonardo non sembra dotato di senso. 
Capisci, se una proposizione e' grammaticalmente corretta, non significa che suona _bene in russo_ (credo che nelle altre lingue sia anche cosi'). E a volte una proposizione che e' grammaticalmente completamente corretta, non ha perfino un senso comprensibile. 
Per esempio hai tradotto: "_вода рек_". Ma non si puo' dire cosi' in russo traducendo questa frase. Non so perche', ma non usiamo nelle tali proposizioni i sostantivi nel plurale. E "_вода реки_" (il genetivo) anche non suona bene. "_Вода в реке_" e' meglio di molto.
Mi pare che se dicono "вода рек", capiamo questo letteralmente; questo non e' adatto per espressioni figurate. 
E poi, la lineetta. Non conosco la regola, ma posso dire che la lineetta nel senso "это (is, e')" si mette di solito nelle proposizioni brevi, per esempio: "_Я – учитель_" o "_Этот человек – мой отец_".
Nella proposizione tua sarebbe meglio cosi': "_Вода в реке, которой ты касаешься – это..._ " (con la lineetta, ma con la parola "это" pure). 
Hai scritto: "_которая приходит_". Sarebbe meglio di molto: "_которая придёт_". 
Poi, ... e' molto difficile a spiegare, perche' "_вода, которой ты касаешься – это последняя, которая..._" non suona bene.
Sono sicura che non si puo' tradurre questa frase letteralmente in russo. 
Una persona l'ha tradotta in inglese: _The water which you touch in the river is that last of that which has already passed and the first of that which is to come; such is the present_.
L'ho capito e ho perfino ricordato subito Eraclito e i suoi detti famosi "всё течет, всё изменяется" e "в одну реку нельзя войти дважды". Poi ho chiesto in un altro forum a tradurre questa proposizione inglese in russo. Le varianti benissime sono:  _Вода, которой ты касаешься в реке, – это последнее из того, что уже прошло, и первое из того, что придет; это и есть настоящее. 
Вода в реке, которой ты касаешься сейчас, – это конец того, что уже прошло, и начало того, что только будет; таково настоящее._ 
A proposito, "таково настоящее" e' perfino meglio, poiche' e' piu vicino al originale.
Come vedi, queste varianti non sono testuali... Ma proprio queste varianti suonano "come una poesia", sono "come un dipinto, come una musica".   

> Battuta di spirito: speriamo che non ti venga in mente di lanciarmi il tuo mouse cirillico in testa, anche se solo virtualmente).

 "il mouse cirillico" – e' anche uno scherzo?  ::  Non ci sono nessuni mouse cirillici, come anche nessune tastiere cirilliche, perche' un mouse has nothing to do with any language, e una tastiera "russa" ha solo delle etichette con lettere russe e un'opzione speciale in computer.
Spesso sento di parlare dagli stranieri che vogliono avere "la tastiera russa", per questo te l'ho spiegato tutto tanto seriamente.  ::  
Che cosa e' "battuta di spirito"? Forse l'ho gia' chiesto, ma l'ho dimenticato, sorry.  ::    

> Ho trovato in T.S. Eliot una interpretazione che mi piace molto:  
> Время настоящее и время прошедшее
> Оба, может быть, присутствуют во времени будущем, 
> И время будущее содержится во времени прошедшем. 
> Если все времена бесконечно представлены,
> То все они не завершены. 
> То, что могло быть абстрактным, 
> Остается непреходящей возможностью 
> Только в спекулятивном мире.  
> ...

 Le virgole sono molto importante in russo, purtroppo le persone che collocano i testi su Internet, non vogliono capirlo...  ::    

> Per lingua comune intendi linguaggio moderno, di oggi?

 No... Non sono riuscita a trovare una espressione adatta in italiano o in inglese.
"Литературный перевод", "перевести литературно" significa: tradurre qualcosa cosi', perche' suonarebbe normale, comprensibile, bello e "in russo" (se la lingua, in cui traducono, e' russa). 
Oggi ti ho mandato i sottotitoli per sobaka. Spero che funzionano  ::  
Posso domandarti, se chiedi i questi sottotitoli, significa che gia' hai guardato la parte seconda di Znakomstvo?..  
P.S. Scusa che non ti ho risposto ieri, avevo poco tempo.   ::

----------


## Vbar

Оля, grazie per i sottotitoli  e anche per la interessante risposta sulla massima di Leonardo.
Sono d’accordo con te (я  согласен с тобой) su tutto quello che dici.
Ti risponder

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]Vittorio, tu mi hai  capito in modo scorretto.  (Anche: non mi hai capito bene)O forse non mi sono espressa bene, scusa.  ::  
Queste parole ("non appaiono piene di senso") non le ho dette sulla massima di Leonardo. Ma sulla tua traduzione.  :: 
Certo, non volevo dire che il detto di Leonardo non sembra dotato di senso. 
Capisci, se una proposizione e' grammaticalmente corretta, non significa che suona _bene in russo_ (credo che anche nelle altre lingue sia  cosi'). E a volte una proposizione che e' grammaticalmente ___corretta, non ha addirittura un senso ([color=green]io toglierei comprensibile, perch

----------


## Оля

> Quando tu hai detto che la mia traduzione “sembrava grammaticalmente corretta”, mi sono illuso ~ho sperato (da: заблуждаться, поддаваться иллюзии) che un po’ di senso della frase originale fosse rimasto.

 Si, un po' di senso certo e' rimasto.   :: 
Forse mi sono espressa troppo duro. Ma mi e' cosi' sembrato quando l'ho letto per la prima volta. Se una proposizione suona strano, e' difficile da afferrare un senso, addirittura se ci sia un senso...   

> Ma se tu dici che in russo la mia traduzione suona talmente male che non ha senso

 Non amareggiarti! Tutto non e' talmente male  :: 
Ho detto solo che non ha un senso _comprensibile_, forse dovessi dire "un senso _chiaro_". 
[quote=Vbar]Delle due versioni che tu proponi mi piace, non so perch

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]Si, un po' di senso certo e' rimasto.   :: 
Forse mi sono espressa in modo troppo duro. Ma mi e' sembrato cosi' quando l'ho letto per la prima volta. Se una proposizione suona in modo strano, e' difficile  afferrare (meglio: cogliere)[color=blue] il [/color]senso, addirittura se ci sia un senso...(meglio: nel caso in cui ci sia un senso)
Non amareggiarti! Tutto non e' [color=blue]poi cos

----------


## Оля

> “_non ha niente a che fare con_ la lingua”,”_non ha niente a che vedere con …”_

 Diciamo in russo: "не имеет никакого отношения к...". О "ни при чём". 
[quote=Vbar]Penso di avere capito il tuo pensiero, ma per ora non mi viene in mente una espressione adatta. Ci penser

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Penso di avere capito il tuo pensiero, ma per ora non mi viene in mente una espressione adatta. Ci penser

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Il mio dizionario (Kovaliev) traduce разобщённость con “isolamento, impossibilit

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  A proposito di dialetti e inflessioni (“cadenze”) dialettali (~диалектное ударение), un paio di domande:   Sei sucuro che "inflessioni dialettali" si traduce "диалектное ударение"?
> Ударение = accento. Per esempio, a volta persone dalle regioni diverse possono mettere gli accenti diverse nella stessa parola, come "к*а*бы - каб*ы*" (non posso ricordarmi adesso un esempio migliore).
> Ma inflessione (cadenze) = интонация, модуляция голоса...

 In italiano, a volte,  usiamo “accento” al posto di “inflessione" o "cadenza".  L’altro accento (quello tonico) dice dove la sillaba di una parola presenta (~ ha) maggiore intensit

----------


## Оля

Vittorio, ti sto scrivendo una luuunga risposta, ma lo sto facendo con intervalli.   ::  
Scusa che la scrivo tanto lungamente! Non considerare, per favore, che ti ho dimenticato.   ::  
Adesso circa una meta' e' pronta.   ::

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]in italiano, a volte, usiamo “accento” al posto di “inflessione" o "cadenza". L’altro accento (quello tonico) dice dove la sillaba di una parola presenta (~ ha) maggiore intensit

----------


## Vbar

Legger

----------


## Vbar

Queste sono le mie correzioni grammaticali al tuo testo.
Spero di avere usato bene le matite; naturalmente se c'

----------


## Оля

Vittorio, grazie per le correzioni.   

> Per quanto riguarda le poesie della Petrova,  ti manderei tutto il file MP3  (12MB). (Se cerco di estrarre alcune parti, ottengo un file  WAV che pesa 11 MB). 
> Mi dirai  cosa preferisci.

 A dire il vero, non ho capito tutto bene e non ho capito cosa dovrei dire...  ::  Wav o mp3, o che cosa?.. 
[quote=Vbar]Per quanto riguarda le autorit

----------


## Оля

Ancora ho trovato su Internet questo testo di una canzone di Robertino Loretti: 
[i]Un bacio piccolissimo
G. Mescoli 
Con un bacio piccolissimo
con le labbra tue di zucchero
con un bacio piccolissimo
tu mai fatto innamorar. 
Io t'accompagnai
poi ti salutai
e davanti casa sei rimasta sola con me
un lampione blu, una strada e tu,
ed un po' di luna suggeriva a fare l'amor. 
Con un bacio piccolissimo
con le labbra tue di zucchero
con un bacio piccolissimo
tu mai fatto innamorar. 
Non ti scordo pi

----------


## Vbar

A conclusione della mia risposta al tuo lungo post, ti mando alcune osservazioni e commenti di natura grammaticale e sintattica (sintattico-grammaticale, si pu

----------


## Vbar

> Vittorio, grazie per le correzioni.

 Nel frattempo, ti ho mandato alcune osservazioni su quelle correzioni, e non mi ero accorto di questo tuo post.   

> Per quanto riguarda le poesie della Petrova,  ti manderei tutto il file MP3  (12MB). (Se cerco di estrarre alcune parti, ottengo un file  WAV che pesa 11 MB). 
> Mi dirai  cosa preferisci.

 Ti chiedevo se volevi il file completo (12MB) oppure solo una parte.
Ma  sia Alice che Gmail non mi permettono di spedire allegati  di questo peso. 
Come ho cercato di spiegarti via e-mail vedr

----------


## Vbar

> Certo che conosco Celentano, questo nome e' molto noto.    
> Ma... Celentano non mi piace molto, mi lascia un po' fredda - almeno come cantante. Come attore l'ho visto in "Bluff" e anche in un film in bianco e nero (ricordo che  in quel film lui aveva __ una pistola     ).

 Non lo conosco molto.
Per

----------


## Оля

> Ma da noi ci sono pochissime parole che teoricamente possono avere due varianti a seconda dell' accento

 Qui volevo dire: la parola ha due varianti of the accent. Intendevo che la parola ha (che cosa?) - due varianti. Che varianti (quale varianti, what the variants)? - le variante di quello come si puo' mettere l'accento in ella ("in it". Non so come dirlo... Forse "in quella / in questa"? ).   

> mi pare che una di queste fosse  di Gianni Morandi, ma l'altra?..)

 No, non volevo dire "altra". Intendevo "but I don't know _which one_ is Gianni Morandi's song"...
Avrei dovuto dire "quale", vero?   ::

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Ma torniamo al Russo. 
Al solito sito, che mi pare “serio”, http://starling.rinet.ru/morpho.php?lan=en
ho ricavato questa tabella, che qui apparir

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Ma da noi ci sono pochissime parole che teoricamente possono avere due varianti a seconda dell' accento   Qui volevo dire: la parola ha due varianti of the accent. Intendevo che la parola ha (che cosa?) - due varianti. Che varianti (quale varianti, what the variants)? - le variante di quello come si puo' mettere l'accento in ella ("in it". Non so come dirlo... Forse "in quella / in questa"? ).

 La parola pu

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]La parola pu

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]La parola pu

----------


## Оля

> ci sono parole che possono essere pronunciate con due accenti (tonici) diversi, ma che mantengono lo stesso significato.

 Si, proprio cosi'.   ::

----------


## Оля

> Ti chiedevo se volevi il file completo (12MB) oppure solo una parte.

 Ah, per favore, una parte! 
[quote=Vbar]Ma la canzone di Celentano ti

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Per

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Ma torniamo al Russo.  Dal  (autocorrezione) solito sito, che mi pare “serio”, http://starling.rinet.ru/morpho.php?lan=en
ho ricavato questa tabella, che qui apparir

----------


## Оля

> Mi dai un po' di tempo?

 Certo, dopotutto tu mi lo dai sempre! 
(Adesso mi capisci?   ::  )

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Mi dai un po' di tempo?   Certo, dopotutto tu me lo dai sempre! 
> (Adesso mi capisci?   )

 Sono ritornato per verificare se la connessione

----------


## Оля

> Holmes perisce=muore? , ma Holmes non stava piangendo poco fa?

 Ho dimenticato di risponderti - che cosa intendevo con "perisce". Si, "muore", ma semplicemente diciamo "погибать" (perire?), e non "умирать" (morire) quando la morte non era naturale.
Come forse sai, Holmes era morto alla cascata Reichenbach in un combattimento con professore Moriarty, ma tre anni dopo i felici Watson e Mrs. Hudson potevano vederlo di nuovo in Baker-Street.   ::   
Ma non ho capito bene, che cosa intendevi - "ma Holmes non stava piangendo poco fa?"

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> Holmes perisce=muore? , ma Holmes non stava piangendo poco fa?

 Ho dimenticato di risponderti  su che cosa intendevo con "perisce". Si, "muore", ma semplicemente diciamo "погибать" (perire?), e non "умирать" (morire) quando la morte non [color=red]

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Mi puoi spiegare a che cosa pensate quando scrivete, usate “nessuno” al plurale?   A che cosa pensiamo?   Ti posso solo citare degli  ( alcuni) esempi.

 Mi ero dimenticato che esistono anche _ничего_ e  _ничто_ (che non hanno plurale), e il mio stupore sul plurale di nessuno

----------


## Оля

> Non avevo capito che Holmes, e Watson, e sir Henry  piangono in una scena e il padrone dell’ albergo piange in un’altra scena.

 A dire il vero, tutti loro piangono in sceni diverse.  ::  Ogni piange in una "sua" scena.   ::

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Ti chiedevo se volevi il file completo (12MB) oppure solo una parte.   Ah, per favore, una parte!

 Devo ancora trovare il modo di ridurre il peso di questo file.
Anche solo una parte pesa troppo.
Quindi, per ora, non

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Non avevo capito che Holmes, e Watson, e sir Henry  piangono in una scena e il padrone dell’ albergo piange in un’altra scena.   A dire il vero, tutti loro piangono in scene diverse.  Ciascuno piange in una "sua" scena.

 Mamma mia!
Ma che razza di film

----------


## Vbar

> Не знаю я никаких Робертино Лоретти!

 Forse

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Mi ero dimenticato che esistono anche _ничего_ e  _ничто_ (che non hanno plurale), e il mio stupore sul plurale di nessuno

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Qual

----------


## Vbar

> Prova a credere (Prova a pensare, prova a considerare) che какой e никакой sono "quale" e "a-quale, non-quale".

 [quote=Vbar]
Они пили водку весь день и к вечеру были уже просто никакие. (perch

----------


## Оля

> come si fa con i nomi stranieri? Si declina nome e cognome al maschile o femminile ?)

 Mi pare che i nomi maschili terminati in una vocale, non si declinono. Ma, per esempio, Шерлок Холмс si declina. 
I cognomi femminili non si declinano, ma i nomi si declinano a secondo da un nome stesso. Per esempio, Sofia, Marta, Rosa, Claudia si declinano, ma Sofie, Jane, Mary, Coco (Chanel) - no.

----------


## Vbar

> Del nostro professore di filosofia ti scrivero' un po tardi, va bene?

 Va bene. Anche per domani.
Adesso leggo il tuo post e rispondo.

----------


## Vbar

> E' Пермь. Ci sono stata molto tempo fa, 12 anni, e per sfortuna ___ in aereo (oppure questo viaggio l'ho fatto in aereo)   Purtroppo, non viaggio molto, ma vorrei moltissimo viaggiare per il paese. Se una citta' e' lontana, visitarla e' abbastanza costoso...
> Ci sono molte citta' nella Russia che vorrei vedere.

 Пермь, dalle parti dei monti Urali. 
Qualche anno fa, in un corso para-universitario, avevo tre allieve di Пермь.    

> Che strano. Per noi Italia e': Sofia Loren, Fellini, Robertino Loretti, Sicilia e mafia, pizza, maccheroni, canzoni, "arrivederci", "mamma mia"... 
> Ti ho mandato tre canzoni di Robertino Loretti.

 Sono d’accordo sui primi due nomi, su questo Loretti Robertino non so che dire, su tutto il resto lo so che

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]In italiano ci sono espressioni [i]pi

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]In italiano ci sono espressioni [i]pi

----------


## Оля

> Tu avevi parlato di "sentirsi come uno zero", o qualcosa del genere.

 Ho detto cosi' perche' pensavo che "zero, nullo" fosse piu' simile a "_nessuno_" e forse cosi' fosse piu' chiaro per te.   :: 
Ma in russo e' proprio cosi'. Никакой = "nullo, come zero". Ma in caso di vodka il senso (forse, figurato) e' "ubriaco".

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Tu avevi parlato di "sentirsi come uno zero", o qualcosa del genere.   Ho detto cosi' perche' pensavo che "zero, nullo" fosse piu' simile a "_nessuno_" e forse cosi' fosse piu' chiaro per te.  
> Ma in russo e' proprio cosi'. Никакой = "nullo, come zero". Ma in caso di vodka il senso (forse, figurato) e' "ubriaco".

 Che al plurale fa "ubriachi", con quella strana lettera "_h_", che, forse, ti dar

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  come si fa con i nomi stranieri? Si declina nome e cognome al maschile o femminile ?)   Mi pare che i nomi maschili terminanti ( che terminano)in __vocale, non si declinino. (congiuntivo, a causa di "Mi pare") Ma, per esempio, Шерлок Холмс si declina. 
> I cognomi femminili non si declinano, ma i nomi si declinano a seconda del  nome stesso. Per favore  (per esempio, volevi dire) Sofia, Marta, Rosa, Claudia si declinano, ma Sofie, Jane, Mary, Coco (Chanel) - no.

  

> Prova a credere che какой e никакой sono "quale" e "a-quale, non-quale".

 Questa frase suona  quasi come un precetto (заповедь, правило, норма ) “grammatical-religioso”; quindi va benissimo “sono” ( modo indicativo ) e non “siano” (modo congiuntivo). In altri contesti, il verbo credere ha valore di “pensare, supporre” , e richiede il verbo al congiuntivo. 
Quindi   
никакой = не + какой 
e non  
никакой = ни + какой   

> Никакие это не ботинки, а сапоги! 
> "Никакие" e' qualcosa un po' di intensivo-affettivo qui...

 Temo di non capire cosa intendi per “intensivo-affettivo”…. 
Forse con qualche altro esempio potrei riuscirci (nota grammaticale: ci = in ci

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]- Preposizione di per indicare la provenienza (origine) – anche linguistica -  di una persona.
“pensiamo che lui sia "из деревни" o piuttosto perfino *da* Ucraina”.
Si dovrebbe dire “*dell’Ucraina*”, ma, secondo me, non suona tanto bene. Allora, come per il tuo amico della Germania (il tuo amico tedesco), direi  di usare l’aggettivo “*ucraino*”.
Quindi: “pensiamo che lui sia "из деревни" o addirittura ucraino” (qui, addirittura=~ piuttosto perfino)
“ma lui e' da Belorussia”-> “ma lui [color=green]

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar] 

> Никакие это не ботинки, а сапоги! 
> "Никакие" e' qualcosa un po' di intensivo-affettivo qui...

 Temo di non capire cosa intendi per “intensivo-affettivo”…. 
Forse con qualche altro esempio potrei riuscirci (nota grammaticale: ci = in ci

----------


## Оля

A proposito, Vittorio, c'e' una sezione sul forum di 221b.ru che si chiama "Il nostro film all'estero", dove mettiamo i pareri sul quello nelle lingue straniere (tradotti): http://221b.fastbb.ru/?1-1-0-00000002-0 ... 1186005038 
Non sei contro se io mettero' qui il tuo parere che mi hai scritto?  ::  Certo che lo tradurro'.

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 
Uhm, vedi, (si tratta di quello ) [color=red]il fatto

----------


## Vbar

> A proposito, Vittorio, c'e' una sezione sul forum di 221b.ru che si chiama "Il nostro film all'estero", dove mettiamo i pareri su_ quello (che viene detto, scritto ) nelle lingue straniere (tradotti): http://221b.fastbb.ru/?1-1-0-00000002-0 ... 1186005038 
> Non sei contro se io mettero' qui il tuo parere che mi hai scritto?  Certo che lo tradurro'.

 No, non sono contrario. In un certo senso mi fa piacere, anche se penso di non aver detto niente di originale....
Mi raccomando, traduci bene...  ::

----------


## Оля

Ok, grazie.   ::  
Ma c'e' una frase che non capisco bene: 
"Devo dire che il Watson russo

----------


## Vbar

> Qualcosa che rafforza la proposizione dal punto di vista delle emozioni.
> La propos*i*zione neutrale suona cosi': _Это не ботинки, а сапоги._
> La variante: _Никакие это не ботинки, а сапоги!_
> ha una sfumatura affettiva piu' forte.
> Forse questa citazione (abstract) ti aiutera' pure:

 S

----------


## Оля

> _……. звучал по всему миру. Его слава была огромной... 
> .... suonava per tutto il mondo. La sua fama era grandissima …._ 
> Sia in russo che in italiano sembra un racconto biblico… sento accenti biblici …

 Come si puo' dirlo in italiano "normale"? In russo non suona some un racconto biblico  ::  
[quote=Vbar]Nel mio manuale magico musicale ([color=green]perch

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]Ok, grazie.   ::  
Ma c'e' una frase che non capisco bene: 
"Devo dire che il Watson russo

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  _……. звучал по всему миру. Его слава была огромной... 
> .... suonava per tutto il mondo. La sua fama era grandissima …._ 
> Sia in russo che in italiano sembra un racconto biblico… sento accenti biblici …   Come si puo' dirlo in italiano "normale"? In russo non suona *c*ome un racconto biblico

 Forse ho esagerato...In italiano suona benissimo e, forse, solo io sento accenti biblici.
Chiss

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Adesso mi sembra che non ci siano pi

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Adesso mi sembra che non ci siano pi

----------


## Оля

> (Non mi ricordo come si fa a inviare un messaggio privato)

 Si puo' cliccare il bottone "PM" sotto un post di un user o... quando leggi un messaggio privato, puoi (uhm, puoi o poi e' corretto?...) cliccare "Reply" oder "quote".

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> (Non mi ricordo come si fa a inviare un messaggio privato)

 Si puo' cliccare il bottone "PM" sotto un post di un user o... quando leggi un messaggio privato, puoi (uhm, puoi o poi e' corretto?...)[color=green]

----------


## Оля

Витторио, я целый день боролась с вирусами. У меня даже нет сил писать по-итальянски.   ::

----------


## Vbar

> Витторио, я целый день боролась с вирусами. У меня даже нет сил писать по-итальянски.

 Spero che  il combattimento o battaglia contro i virus  sia finita con la tua vittoria.
Vedrai che domani riacquisterai (ritorner

----------


## Оля

> Spero che  il combattimento o battaglia contro i virus  sia finita con la tua vittoria.

 Purtroppo, non e' finita. L'ho un po' curato, ma mi pare che i virus siano ancora rimasti. Adesso il mio gran problemo e' trovare e installare un antivirus... (si, si, vivo senza antivirus   ::  ). 
E forse avro' bisogna reinstallare Windows.   ::

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Spero che  il combattimento o battaglia contro i virus  sia finita con la tua vittoria.   Purtroppo, non e' finita. L'ho un po' curato, ma mi pare che i virus siano ancora rimasti. Adesso il mio gran problema e' trovare e installare un antivirus... (si, si, vivo senza antivirus   ). 
> E forse avro' bisogno reinstallare Windows.

 Certo che “vivere” senza antivirus

----------


## Оля

> Potrebbe essere un problema installarlo su un sistema (su un computer) che ha ancora qualche virus, nel senso che sarebbe  un’operazione inutile.

 Ho installato un antivirus di prova, adesso tutto e' come se guarito... Ma non posso essere sicura, capisci.  :: 
Penso che dovro' accettare di comprare un antivirus, ma e' una seccatura, Dio mio...   

> E se avrai bisogno di  reinstallare Windows, probabilmente dovrai farti aiutare da qualche centro “specializzato” (negozio dove hai comprato il computer o un centro di assistenza tecnica “serio”).

 O no, no, questo non e' un problema assolutamente!   ::  
Ho "comprato" il mio computer abbastanza molto fa, e l'ho montato da sola.   ::   :P
Inoltre, ho reinstallato Windows gia' alcune volte.
Allora sono stessa un esperto.   ::     

> Speriamo che alla fine tu possa dire che “Не так черен дьявол, как его рисуют”.

 Di solito si dice: _Не так страшен дьявол, как его малюют._ 
Per favore, potresti spiegarmi quando dicete "avere bisogno" e quando - "avere bisogna"?

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Potrebbe essere un problema installarlo su un sistema (su un computer) che ha ancora qualche virus, nel senso che sarebbe  un’operazione inutile.   Ho installato un antivirus di prova, adesso tutto e' come __ guarito... (oppure: come se fosse guarito) Ma non posso essere sicura, capisci. 
> Penso che dovro' accettare di comprare un antivirus, ma e' una seccatura, Dio mio...

 S

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]S

----------


## Оля

> Ho "comprato" il mio computer un po’ di tempo fa, (un bel po’ di tempo fa) ,

 Uhm... Ma perche' _un po'_? Volevo dire che l'ho comprato "a (quite) long time ago".

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]S

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Ho "comprato" il mio computer un po’ di tempo fa, (un bel po’ di tempo fa) ,   Uhm... Ma perche' _un po'_? Volevo dire che l'ho comprato "a (quite) long time ago".

 Allora "molto tempo fa" oppure "un bel po’ di tempo fa", dove "bel po' di", in questo caso, suona come "molto".

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Speriamo che alla fine tu possa dire che “Не так черен дьявол, как его рисуют”.   Di solito si dice: _Не так страшен дьявол, как его малюют._

 A proposito, di solito si dice non "дьявол", ma "чёрт": _Не так страшен чёрт, как его малюют._

----------


## Оля

> Non esistono negozi o "supermercati dell'informatica" che spediscono a casa il dischetto con pagamento al postino ?

 Non lo so. Proprio questo e' una "seccatura" per me.   ::

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Non esistono negozi o "supermercati dell'informatica" che spediscono a casa il dischetto con pagamento al postino ?   Non lo so. Proprio questo e' una "seccatura" per me.

 Tornando alla tua “seccatura”, vorrei solo aggiungere che: con Internet+telefono+un po’ di fortuna potresti trovare il modo di avere un buon antivirus spedito a casa (al massimo dovrai andare in banca o all’ufficio postale per il pagamento anticipato). 
Ma parlando della”malattia” del tuo computer, che sintomi hai notato?
Era molto lento, non apriva certi programmi, ti ha cancellato dei file?

----------


## Оля

L'allacciamento a Internet funzionavano, ma i siti non si aprivano. Tutti i siti - "server not found". Prima ho pensato che questi siano i problemi del provider, ma quando l'ho telefonato, mi dissero che tutto dovesse funzionare e che probabilmente questo sia un virus. E solo dopo questo mi sono ravveduta.  ::  E ho trovato sul disco molti file sospetti.   

> ti ha cancellato dei file?

 Dio sia lodato, no!   ::

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]L'allacciamento a Internet funzionava__ , ma i siti non si aprivano. Tutti i siti - "server not found". Prima ho pensato che questi fossero __ problemi del provider, ma quando gli ho telefonato, mi dissero che tutto funzionava  e che probabilmente questo era [color=green](indicativo, perch

----------


## Оля

> Quindi, per ora, dovrai navigare con molta attenzione, visitare pochi siti sicuri.

 Cosi' faccio e facevo sempre. Tuttora non posso capire, dove mi ho preso il virus. Ma si, a volte bisogna aprire i siti, di cui non sai niente...   ::

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Quindi, per ora, dovrai navigare con molta attenzione, visitare pochi siti sicuri.    Cosi' faccio e facevo sempre. Tuttora non posso capire, dove __ ho preso il virus. ( oppure mi sono preso il virus; e si dice anche: mi sono preso un bel raffreddore )Ma si, a volte bisogna aprire dei siti, di cui non sai niente...

 Fra un po' andr

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Fra un po' andr

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Fra un po' andr

----------


## Оля

> Ho dovuto lottare un po' con i sottotitoli inglesi. Non trovavo quelli sincronizzati correttamente.

 Ma perche' non me l'hai detto? Dimmi quanto secondi bisogna spostare, e avanti o indietro - lo posso fare in alcuni secondi.  :: 
Ho un programmino speciale scritto da me sola.  ::

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Ho dovuto lottare un po' con i sottotitoli inglesi. Non trovavo quelli sincronizzati correttamente.   Ma perche' non me l'hai detto? Dimmi quanto secondi bisogna spostare, e avanti o indietro - lo posso fare in alcuni secondi. 
> Ho un programmino speciale scritto da me sola.

 Grazie, ma poi ho trovato la versione corretta. (Ho tre versioni inglesi e due russe).
Non capisco da dove siano arrivate tutte queste versioni. 
Tu mi hai mandato una versione in inglese e due in russo.
Comunque il problema

----------


## Vbar

> "mi sono preso" o "mi sono presa"?... 
> Allora tutti i verbi con "...si" si coniugano con "essere", non "avere"?

 Ti mando alcun riflessioni sui verbi …riflessivi.
Probabilmente dovrai leggerle con calma e a pezzettini, poco alla volta. 
Per uno straniero che impara l'italiano probabilmente la "regoletta" migliore da studiare riguardo ai verbi riflessivi

----------


## Оля

> (Ho tre versioni inglesi e due russe).
> Non capisco da dove siano arrivate tutte queste versioni.

 Forse da qui?  ::  http://www.divxsubtitles.net/page_subti ... p?ID=82252 http://www.divxsubtitles.net/page_subti ... p?ID=86613

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  (Ho tre versioni inglesi e due russe).
> Non capisco da dove siano arrivate tutte queste versioni.   Forse da qui?  http://www.divxsubtitles.net/page_subti ... p?ID=82252 http://www.divxsubtitles.net/page_subti ... p?ID=86613

 S

----------


## Оля

> So che i file .srt  si possono facilmente convertire in  file  di tipo .doc (e anche .xls).

 O anche in txt. In sostanza, sono i file comuni testuali.   

> Mi sembra che in Word esista un linguaggio chiamato “Visual Basic for Applications” (VBA)  per elaborare o modificare un testo.

 Mi sembra che non tanto modifici un testo quanto faccia altre cose.   

> Qualche hanno fa ho scritto

 Uhm... Solo tre ore dopo ho capito che e' "Qualche _anno fa"... Vero, o no?   :: 
Non si deve essere "anni"?...   

> Domanda: hai usato delle macro di VBA (in Word) per il tuo programmino?

 No, queste macro in Word non sono qualcosa di serio  :: 
Uso VBA di MS Access (a dire il vero, Access anche non e' "qualcosa di serio", ma e' passabile  :: ). MS Access lavora colle tabelle molto bene.
Anche uso in po' MS Visual Basic 6.0 (un strumento per programmazione abbastanza solido).

----------


## Vbar

> O anche in txt. In sostanza, sono dei comuni file testuali.
> Mi sembra che non modifichi tanto un testo quanto faccia altre cose.

 [quote] 

> Domanda: hai usato delle macro di VBA (in Word) per il tuo programmino?

 No, queste macro in Word non sono qualcosa di serio  :: 
Uso VBA di MS Access (a dire il vero, anche Access non e' "qualcosa di serio", ma e' passabile  :: ). MS Access lavora colle [color=green](_con le_,

----------


## Vbar

Оля, potresti controllare il mio tentativo di traduzione di questo testo e dirmi dove mi sono allontanato troppo dall’originale?
Le parti in corsivo indicano grosse difficolt

----------


## Оля

Certo, lo faro' con piacere. 
A proposito, sul tuo refuso con "anno / hanno": e' una buona scuola per me, onestamente! Нет худа без добра! (Non c'e' malavita' senza bonta' ~ _Non tutto il male viene per nuocere_). Allora grazie per i tuoi refusi.   ::  
P.S. _Malavita'_ non e' adatto, lo capisco....   ::   Ma non so, come si puo' dirlo.  ::  
P.P.S. Si vede che dovrebbe essere _male_ invece di _malavita'_. Vero?..

----------


## Vbar

> Certo, lo faro' con piacere. 
> A proposito, sul tuo refuso con "anno / hanno": e' una buona scuola per me, onestamente! Нет худа без добра! (Non c'e' malavita' senza bonta' ~ _Non tutto il male viene per nuocere_). Allora grazie per i tuoi refusi.   
> P.S. _Malavita'_ non e' adatto, lo capisco....    Ma non so _ come si puo' dirlo.

 
[i]Anche nella malavita, a volte, c'

----------


## Оля

> In Russia penso che le persone anziane conoscano (conosc*a*no, congiuntivo) questa canzone. Vero?

 Si, certo, ma non solo anziane, ma anche giovani, ed io la conosco molto, molto bene!

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  In Russia penso che le persone anziane conoscano (conosc*a*no, congiuntivo) questa canzone. Vero?   Si, certo, ma non solo anziane, ma anche giovani, ed io la conosco molto, molto bene!

 Allora Google, ogni tanto, fa le cose per bene!
Mi ha mandato in un sito di canzoni sovietiche, con moltissime canzoni, fra cui alcune che parlano di steppa e strade. Quella che ho scelto mi

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]In Italia, c'

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]In Italia, c'

----------


## Vbar

Per la serie “Non tutti i refusi vengono per nuocere” ti propongo il testo scritto in blu qui sotto.
(E’ un po’ cattivello …)  *In questa semplice  frascetta ci sono tre erori.*
A domani.

----------


## Оля

> Ma l'hai mai sentita cantare, "Bella ciao"?

 Doch! Perche' no? Da bambina avevo un pianoforte (a proposito, vorrei sapere, perche' la parola italiana e' _pianoforte_, ma la parola russa e' _fortepiano_... uhm...   ::  ) e un po' eseguivo questa canzone... E, non sono sicura, ma mi pare che la sentissi anche poi - non ricordo dove e quando.   

> Per la serie “Non tutti i refusi vengono per nuocere” ti propongo il testo scritto in blu qui sotto.
> (E’ un po’ cattivello …)  *In questa semplice  frascetta ci sono tre erori.*
> A domani.

 Direi che in questa frasetta semplice ci sono tre errori che sono _molto facili per notarli_ (sono sicura che la seconda parte non e' corretta   ::  ).

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Ma l'hai mai sentita cantare, "Bella ciao"?   Doch! Perche' no? Da bambina avevo un pianoforte (a proposito, vorrei sapere, perche' la parola italiana e' _pianoforte_, ma la parola russa e' _fortepiano_... uhm...   ) e un po' eseguivo questa canzone... E, non sono sicura, ma mi pare che la sentissi anche poi (anche,  _in seguito_)- non ricordo dove e quando.

 Il fortepiano fu inventato nei primi anni del 1700  a Firenze.
Verso la  met

----------


## Оля

> Dunque, ne hai trovati due…

 Ma "semplice frasetta" invece di "frasetta semplice" non e' un errore?

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Dunque, ne hai trovati due…   Ma "semplice frasetta" invece di "frasetta semplice" non e' un errore?

 No, pensa alla logica di Boole...(Булева алгебра).

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Эх, дороги...
Пыль да туман,
Холода, тревоги,
Да степной бурьян.
Знать не можешь
Доли своей.
Может, крылья сложишь
Посреди степей.
-----------------------------------------
Oh, strade ... _Polvere spessa come nebbia,_***
Freddo,  allarmi,
Erba alta**** della steppa _Tu non conosci__*** Il tuo destino._
[color=red][i][b]E non sai trovare la libert

----------


## Vbar

> *A dire il vero, la riga "пыль да туман" significa semplicemente "Polvere e nebbia".   "Да" significa anche "e".

 Non ero sicuro che да potesse significare anche “e”.
Quindi direi che “Polvere e nebbia” va benissimo.   

> **Бурьян e' malerba ("malerba stepposa" non va bene qui?)

 Avevo trovato anche “erbaccia, malerba”. 
"Malerba stepposa”, va anche bene, ma preferisco “erba alta della steppa”, perch

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by Vbar  Dunque, ne hai trovati due…   Ma "semplice frasetta" invece di "frasetta semplice" non e' un errore?   No, pensa alla logica di Boole...(Булева алгебра).

 Dunque:
potresti dire che il terzo errore

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Вьется пыль под сапогами -
Степями,
Полями,
А кругом бушует пламя,
Да пули св*и*стят.
-----------------------------------------
[color=red][i]Sempre pi

----------


## Оля

> Край сосновый,
> Солнце встает.
> У крыльца родного
> Мать сыночка ждет.
> ----------------------------------------- _Al margine della pineta_*
> Spunta il sole
> Sulla soglia di casa [di casa *nativa*]
> Una madre aspetta il figlio

 *No, non "al margine". Край significa "il paese". Край сосновый = Il paese di pino, il paese che ha molti pini.   

> И бескрайними путями,
> Степями,
> Полями,
> Все глядят _вослед_ (?)за нами_*
> Родные глаза.
> -----------------------------------------
> E strade senza fine, [E "nel corso" di strade senza fine]
> Steppe, [Nelle steppe]
> Campi, [Nei campi]
> ...

 *Вослед за нами = вослед нам (_вслед_ нам). Глядеть вслед = seguire con lo sguardo. "Gli occhi dei cari ci seguono con lo sguardo". 
**Non _tutti_, perche' non c'e' _все_, ma _всё_ (qui significa "tutto il tempo, sempre, tuttora").   

> Снег ли, ветер_
> Вспомним, друзья...
> Нам дороги эти
> Позабыть нельзя.  _Con_ neve o _con_ vento,*
> Ci ricorderemo, amici,
> Di queste strade
> Mai le dimenticheremo. [Non si puo' dimenticare / e' impossibile dimenticare]

 *Non capisco perche' "con" e che cosa significa in italiano (_con_ neve ci ricorderemo). "Снег ли, ветер (ли)" significa "neve o vento".

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Вьется пыль под сапогами -
Степями,
Полями,
А кругом бушует пламя,
Да пули св*и*стят.
-----------------------------------------
[color=red][i]Sempre pi

----------


## Оля

Si, certo.   ::    _corretto
corretta
veramente_ 
Sono i refusi!   ::

----------


## Vbar

> Si, certo.     _corretto
> corretta
> veramente_ 
> Sono i refusi!

 Scommetto che

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Край сосновый,
> Солнце встает.
> У крыльца родного
> Мать сыночка ждет.
> ----------------------------------------- _Al margine della pineta_*
> Spunta il sole
> Sulla soglia di casa [di casa *nativa*]
> Una madre aspetta il figlio   *No, non "al margine". Край significa "il paese". Край сосновый = Il paese di pino, il paese che ha molti pini.

 Paese che ha molti pini =paese ricco di pini, sono espressioni un po’ _prosaiche_; “Paese dei pini”

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]In questi ultimi post, abbastanza "tecnici" soprattutto per te, mi

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]In questi ultimi post, abbastanza "tecnici" soprattutto per te, mi

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Fra un po' andr

----------


## Оля

Grazie, Vittorio!!!   ::  
Un po' piu' tardi rileggero' il tuo post ancora una volta (per l'esattezza, alcuni volte) per capirlo meglio e ti risponero'! 
A proposito, il film e' piaciuto ai tuoi amici inglesi?   ::

----------


## Vbar

> Grazie, Vittorio!!!   
> Un po' piu' tardi rileggero' il tuo post ancora una volta (per l'esattezza, alcune volte) per capirlo meglio e ti risponero'! 
> A proposito, il film e' piaciuto ai tuoi amici inglesi?

 Piccolo report statistico. 
Spettatori inglesi: due uomini e due donne.
Il film

----------


## Оля

Vittorio, per favore, dissipa i miei dubbi! Come si dice in italiano:  _She works at the museum._
e _She works at a museum._ 
(Io spero che cio' sia piu' facile di quello in francese   ::  )

----------


## Vbar

> Vittorio, per favore, dissipa i miei dubbi! Come si dice in italiano:  _She works at the museum._
> e _She works at a museum._ 
> (Io spero che cio' sia piu' facile di quello in francese   )

 1 - _Lei lavora al museo_. (ma potremmo anche dire "_Lei lavora nel museo di Firenze_").
2 - _Lei lavora in un museo._

----------


## Оля

> 1 - Lei lavora al museo.
> 2 - Lei lavora in un museo.

 Grazie!
Allora "*in un* museo" e' ok? Si usa e suona normale? 
(Scusa, sono gia' un poco "pazza" dal francese.   ::  )

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  1 - Lei lavora al museo.
> 2 - Lei lavora in un museo.   Grazie!
> Allora "*in un* museo" e' ok? Si usa e suona normale? 
> (Scusa, sono gia' un poco "pazza" dal francese.   )

 Si usa e suona  normale.

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]anche se tutto

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]anche se tutto

----------


## Оля

Allora i "Записки" stessi non li hai letti...   ::  
Li ho letti poco tempo fa, circa mezzo anno fa. Questa opera contiene tanto molti idee e pensieri che bisogna rileggerla alcune volte. Penso cosi'.   ::  
Sai, e' venuto che signor Ковалёв e' anche il mio conoscente  :: 
Di dicevo che ho un dizionario che non e' troppo grande e perche uso Lingvo.ru (a dire il vero, non solo per questo, ma anche perche' e' piu' comodo). Allora, e' venuto che l'autore del mio dizionario e' В.Ф. Ковалёв.   ::

----------


## Оля

Vittorio, potresti, per favore, spiegarmi una riga della famosa canzone italiana - "Caruso" (sono sicura, _questa_ la conosci!   ::  ): 
Ti voglio bene assai
ma tanto tanto bene sai

----------


## Vbar

> Allora i "Записки" stessi non li hai letti...

 No, ho letto solo quelle poche righe.
Da una biblioteca russa ho scaricato il libro “Записки из подполья” e anche la traduzione inglese e, una volta tanto, (~finalmente)  anche italiana. 
Ho letto cos

----------


## Vbar

> Vittorio, potresti, per favore, spiegarmi una riga della famosa canzone italiana - "Caruso" (sono sicura, _questa_ la conosci!   ):

 Eh, questa si, anche se solo la melodia e il ritornello.
Qualche anno fa alla televisione suonavano questa canzone quasi tutti i giorni e mi ricordo molto bene la melodia di queste quattro righe (_ma tanto tanto bene sai,_ durava quasi un minuto).   
[quote]Ti voglio bene assai
ma tanto tanto bene sai

----------


## Vbar

Оля, ho trovato quattro diverse traduzioni del ritornello: 
1 - Я тебя так люблю, так люблю,
Ты это знаешь.
И это заставляет
мою кровь
бежать быстрее. 
2 - Ты мне нравишься,
Ты мне так сильно нравишься,
Закован в цепи я,
Сгорает сердце, рвет мне вены кровь моя… 
3 - Я так люблю тебя
Я так люблю, люблю, ты знай
И цепи, что связуют нас сейчас
Воспламеняют в жилах кровь, ты знай 
4 - люблю тебя, люблю,
но ты же знаешь - связан я.
люблю тебя, люблю,
но крепче крови цепь моя. 
Invece, questo verso, un po’ modificato, non

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Non

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar][quote]Ti voglio bene assai
ma tanto tanto bene sai

----------


## Оля

> Оля, ho trovato quattro diverse traduzioni del ritornello 
> Quale preferisci?

 Haha, direi che tutte queste traduzioni sono le prove a fare _литературный перевод_ (forse non troppo riuscite). Allora queste sono le traduzioni troppo "libere", secondo me.

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Non

----------


## Vbar

> Non capisco che cosa e' *dint’e* qui...

 Ecco un mini corso (forse pico corso) di napoletano… _dinto_ = in, dentro  *dint’e*=dentro le , dentro gli, nelle, negli  *dint' 'o core* =nel cuore
[b]dint' 'e vv

----------


## Vbar

> Haha, direi che tutte queste traduzioni sono delle (prove di)= (esercitazioni di) _литературный перевод_ (forse non troppo riuscite). Allora queste sono __  traduzioni troppo "libere", secondo me.

 Certo che tradurre fedelmente dal Napoletano in Russo non deve essere molto facile…  ::

----------


## Оля

> Riesci a ( ~ puoi) vederti seduta all’ombra di un albero, in riva al fiume, mentre leggi le tue poesie preferite di Марина Цветаева  su dei fogli formato A4?

 Ma perche' no?   ::  Poesia e' una forma breve, non richiede tanta concentrazione, come prosa... Ma si, forse un libro e' piu' piacevole.
Un'altro discorso e' che non posso immaginarmi seduta all’ombra di un albero, in riva al fiume.   ::  Ohime'  ::  
[quote=Vbar]E mi spiace anche di “tradire” questo buon dizionario con Lingvo online o questo http://multilex.mail.ru/ (che

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar] 

> Non capisco che cosa e' *dint’e* qui...

 Ecco un mini corso (forse pico corso) di napoletano… _dinto_ = in, dentro  *dint’e*=dentro le , dentro gli, nelle, negli  *dint' 'o core* =nel cuore
[b]dint' 'e vv

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Riesci a ( ~ puoi) vederti seduta all’ombra di un albero, in riva al fiume, mentre leggi le tue poesie preferite di Марина Цветаева  su dei fogli formato A4?   Ma perche' no?   La poesia e' una forma breve, non richiede tanta concentrazione, come la prosa... Ma si, forse un libro e' piu' piacevole.
> Un _ altro discorso e' che non posso immaginarmi seduta all’ombra di un albero, in riva al fiume.   Ohime'

 Forse pensavo troppo ad Alice e sua sorella sulle rive del Tamigi. O forse

----------


## Vbar

> Si, chiaro, grazie... Ma che cosa e' _pico_ ("forse pico corso")? Non e' un refuso?

 Esiste _micro_, _mini_ e anche _pico_ e altri … (verso dimensioni sempre pi

----------


## Оля

> Forse pensavo troppo ad Alice e sua sorella sulle rive del Tamigi.

 Intendi Alice di Lewis Carroll? Lei aveva una sorella? Non lo ricordo...   ::     

> A proposito, quale di questi mi consiglieresti ? (Lo so che sono tutti belli …ma dimmene uno).  
> 1)	korol.shantazha – Tiger Hunt Part 1 
> 2)	smertelnaya.shvatka – Tiger Hunt Part 2 
> 3)	ohota.na.tigra – Tiger Hunt Part 3 
> 4)	sokrovisha.agry (cd1, cd2) – Agra Treasure (Part 1,2) 
> 5)	XX.vek.nachinayetsya (cd1, cd2) – The XXth century begins (Part 1,2)

 Tutti questi film bisogna guardare proprio in questo ordine, come l'hai scritto. Si, "belli sono tutti", ma, a dire il vero, i miei preferiti sono Знакомство (2 film), Собака (2 film) e Охота на тигра (3 film). XX век e Агра amo meno (sono un po' tristi per me,.. ma, certo, sono anche belli).
Ti ho detto una volta che "[i]Ogni puntata e' un film, una storia a s

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Forse pensavo troppo ad Alice e sua sorella sulle rive del Tamigi.   Intendi Alice di Lewis Carroll? Lei aveva una sorella? Non lo ricordo...

 Il primo capitolo lo conosco quasi a memoria …  _Алисе начинало уже надоедать сидеть с сестрой на берегу без всякого занятия; пару раз она заглянула было в книжку, которую читала сестра, но там не было ни картинок, ни разговоров; «а зачем нужна книжка, — подумала Алиса, — в которой ни картинок, ни разговоров?» ..._
[quote=Оля] 

> A proposito, quale di questi mi consiglieresti ? (Lo so che sono tutti belli …ma dimmene uno).  
> 1)	korol.shantazha – Tiger Hunt Part 1 
> 2)	smertelnaya.shvatka – Tiger Hunt Part 2 
> 3)	ohota.na.tigra – Tiger Hunt Part 3 
> 4)	sokrovisha.agry (cd1, cd2) – Agra Treasure (Part 1,2) 
> 5)	XX.vek.nachinayetsya (cd1, cd2) – The XXth century begins (Part 1,2)

 Tutti questi film bisogna guardarli proprio in questo ordine, come l'hai scritto. Si, "belli sono tutti", ma, a dire il vero, i miei preferiti sono Знакомство (2 film), Собака (2 film) e Охота на тигра (3 film). XX век e Агра mi piacciono di  meno (sono un po' tristi per me,.. ma, certo, sono anche belli).
Ti ho detto una volta che "[i]Ogni puntata e' un film, una storia a s

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Perch

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Perch

----------


## Vbar

Оля,

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Qui c’

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]E qui la traduzione in italiano.
Chi

----------


## Оля

Oh, che miscela fulminante delle lingue!   ::    

> Danke, aber leider ist mein Deutsch ziemlich schlecht! 
> Vielleicht wegen meinen “_logischen Problemen (o Problemchen - se vuoi dire "problemini")_”…
> Hier ist ein anderes (*das* Problem)
> (Ein etwas anderes, Entschuldigung …)  _Грамматический вопрос._
> Оля,  если ты любишь грамматику (no, non direi cosi'!   ), то тебя, может быть, заинтересует следующий вопрос. 
> Как сказать по-русски?  *1* - Как правильно сказать: "не вижу белый желток" или "белого желтка"?  *или* *2* - Как правильно говорить: "не вижу белый желток" или "не вижу белого желтка"?

 Uhm, direi che tutto questo e' possibile a seconda del contesto.
Se dici "как правильно _говорить_", significa che intendi una frase che si usa spesso e non solo da te (говорить e' un verbo imperfettivo, allora si tratta di un'azione che si ripete "alcune volte"). Se dici "как правильно _сказать_", intendi piuttosto una frase che forse hai inventato stesso (per una situazione concreta) o che non e' comprensibile senza un contesto. 
Ma "белый желток" e' qualcosa di strano!   ::   
[quote=Vbar]Herzlichen Dank schon mal (cosa volevi dire?.. forse "ancora una volta"? allora "noch einmal") f

----------


## Vbar

> Oh, che miscela fulminante delle lingue!

 In Italia parliamo della babele delle lingue: “_Che babele di lingue_!”, a volte anche in senso figurato, per dire che, anche parlando la stessa lingua, non riusciamo a capirci.
Ma non

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]In Italia parliamo della babele delle lingue: “_Che babele di lingue_!”, a volte anche in senso figurato, per dire che, anche parlando la stessa lingua, non riusciamo a capirci.
Ma non

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]
In russo diciamo anche cos

----------


## Оля

Vittorio, adesso ho i nuovi problemi con il mio computer: posso accenderlo solo per alcuni minuti, perch

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]Vittorio, adesso ho i nuovi problemi con il mio computer: posso accenderlo solo per alcuni minuti, perch

----------


## Оля

Il problemo

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]Il problema

----------


## Оля

> Ma dove hai trovato la bellissima espressione "_nottetempo_"?

 In Lingvo.   ::  Dice che "ночью = di notte, nottetempo".   

> Allora, il testo originale dice: 
> For those of you grammatically aligned: Is it correct to say "the yolk is white" or "the yolk are white"?
> dove si cerca di attirare l’attenzione su “is/are”, e non (anche) sul colore.

 Ha, allora non ho abboccato l'amo?   ::   
Mi pare che questa poesia di Mandelstam ti sembr

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Ma dove hai trovato la bellissima espressione "_nottetempo_"?   In Lingvo.   Dice che "ночью = di notte, nottetempo".

 “Di notte”

----------


## Оля

> Ah, allora non ho abboccato l'amo?

 Volevo dire qualcosa di "haha"...   ::  "Ха" in russo.   

> Sulla lingua italiana Mandelstam ha anche scritto: *Итальянский язык*
> Друг Ариоста, друг Петрарки, Тасса друг —
> Язык бессмысленный, язык солено-сладкий
> И звуков стакнутых прелестные двойчатки, —  *La lingua italiana* 
> Compagna del Petrarca, del Tasso, dell'Ariosto:
> lingua del tutto assurda, lingua dolce-salata;
> bellissime gemellanze di quei suoni in combutta…

 S

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Ah, allora non ho abboccato l'amo?     Volevo dire qualcosa come"haha"...   "Ха" in russo.

 Allora ... forse "_Ah ah_ ...". Si pu

----------


## Vbar

1  В Европе холодно. В Италии темно. 
   [color=green] Nell'Europa fa freddo. Nell'Italia

----------


## Оля

> Ti mando un brano di un'intervista a un poeta contemporaneo  russo (Aleksandr Kusner):
> "Forse mi sbaglio, ma penso che la lingua italiana e la lingua russa siano simili nella costruzione poetica dei versi.

 Non posso dire niente di "poetica dei versi", ma la lingua italiana mi sembra, non so perch

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> Ti mando un brano di un'intervista a un poeta contemporaneo  russo (Aleksandr Kusner):
> "Forse mi sbaglio, ma penso che la lingua italiana e la lingua russa siano simili nella costruzione poetica dei versi.

 Non posso dire niente di "poetica dei versi", ma la lingua italiana mi sembra, non so perch

----------


## Оля

> A proposito, sai chi era Monsieur Jacques de La Palice?

 Uhm, no, non ho mai sentito parlare di questo nome. 
[quote=Vbar]Perch

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  A proposito, sai chi era Monsieur Jacques de La Palice?   Uhm, no, non ho mai sentito parlare di questo nome.

 Monsieur de La Palice era un generale francese  ucciso in battaglia (in Italia) nel 1525.
Ci sono versioni diverse di questo aneddoto.
I suoi soldati gli dedicarono una canzone che recitava:
«Un quart d’heure avant sa mort, il

----------


## Vbar

Здравствуй, Оля! 
Come si pronunciano  *нечто * e *ничто* in questa “famosa” domanda? 
Почему существует нечто, а не ничто?
[i]Perch

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Здравствуй, Оля! 
Come si pronunciano  *нечто * e *ничто* in questa “famosa” domanda? 
Почему существует нечто, а не ничто?
[i]Perch

----------


## Оля

> a volte, possiamo usare "покупать" quando secondo la logica delle cose dobbiamo usare "купить". Per esempio: _Ты идешь купить хлеба? Не покупай черного, купи лучше батон._

 Forse non ho ragione qui, parlando _secondo la logica delle cose dobbiamo usare "купить"_.
Perch

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]
Forse traducerei (o "tradurrei"? *tradurrei*, l'altra forma ricorda un po' il latino) questa frase cos

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Ho cercato di rendere pi

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Ho cercato di rendere pi

----------


## Vbar

Ecco due domande di un test di selezione (per l’accesso a una facolt

----------


## Оля

> Manca solo un po’ di rosso per avere  i colori della bandiera italiana.

 Rossa

----------


## Оля

> “Когда вы устраните невозможное, то_ то, что останется, и будет истиной, как бы неправдоподобно это ни выглядело".

 Questo *не* invece di *ни*

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> “Когда вы устраните невозможное, то_ то, что останется, и будет истиной, как бы неправдоподобно это ни выглядело".

 Questo *не* invece di *ни*

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> Manca solo un po’ di rosso per avere  i colori della bandiera italiana.

 Rossa

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar][quote]Questo *не* invece di *ни*

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Quando dici “musicale” vuoi dire che questo “corso superiore di lingua italiana”

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Quando dici “musicale” vuoi dire che questo “corso superiore di lingua italiana”

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar][quote=Оля]Per una persona, per cui

----------


## Оля

Vittorio, ecco le domande, per cui tanto a lungo non potevo concentrami:  ::  
Come trovi la lingua russa nel Film? (Si pu

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]
vuole + 30 rubli per quello che lui verr

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]Vittorio, ecco le domande, su cui tanto a lungo non potevo concentrami:  :: 
Come trovi la lingua russa nel Film? (Si pu

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar][quote=Оля]se uno non ha bisogno entrare in metr

----------


## Оля

> Sapevo della “riduzione” ma “deglutizione” non l’avevo mai sentito.

 Non

----------


## Vbar

> A dire il vero, anche questo post sui libri e su “_come tu compri certi libri_”, mi ha molto interessato.

 Meglio: Ci ho messo quasi tre ore a scriverlo, o ancora pi

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> Sapevo della “riduzione” ma “deglutizione” non l’avevo mai sentito.

 Non

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Quindi  ti chiedo: immagina di incontrare una persona di madrelingua italiana (… cos

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]capire quello che dice un ubriaco russo

----------


## Vbar

> Non lo so... Penso di no. Non posso dirlo senza provarlo, ma penso di no.   Uso ancora spesso un dizionario scrivendo (quando scrivo) in italiano. Ma devo dire che ultimamente leggendo i tuoi post uso il dizionario abbastanza raramente e spesso indovino il senso di una parola con il contesto, e se anche non consulto il dizionario, capisco bene il senso generale della proposizione (ma, certo, non sempre).

  

> [quote:1qvqkh4p]Ma la traduzione letterale di "negozio di libri usati" (магазин подержанных книг) non suona romantico, per niente.

 Non ho capito che volevi dire con questa frase...   :: [/quote:1qvqkh4p] 
Non hai capito che cosa volevo dire perch

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]capire quello che dice un ubriaco russo

----------


## Оля

> A volte si dice anche “di seconda mano” (un’automobile, una bicicletta di seconda mano).

 Noi diciamo "сэконд хэнд".   ::  
Di solito si dice cos

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> A volte si dice anche “di seconda mano” (un’automobile, una bicicletta di seconda mano).

 Noi diciamo "сэконд хэнд".   ::  
Di solito si dice cos

----------


## Оля

> Avete copiato da Portobello Road ...

 Io so che questa

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> Avete copiato da Portobello Road ...

 Io so che questa

----------


## Оля

Vittorio, ho copiato con lo scanner, come avevo promesso, alcune pagine del mio manuale italiano.
Ti ho mandato le immagini. 
Ma, per favore, non pensare che ho letto tutto il manuale.  ::  Semlicemente lo leggevo, o meglio sfogliavo a volte quando ne avevo voglia (*ne*

----------


## Vbar

> Vittorio, ho copiato con lo scanner, come avevo promesso, alcune pagine del mio manuale italiano.
> Ti ho mandato le immagini.

 Ricevute e salvate in una cartella (directory) di nome "Piciughina". 
[quote]Ma, per favore, non pensare che ho (anche: _abbia_) letto tutto il manuale.  ::  Semplicemente lo leggevo, o meglio sfogliavo a volte quando ne avevo voglia (*ne*

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  Da bambina ho letto molto della letteratura inglese.

 Parola d'onore, questi sono i refusi!   ::   ::   ::   
[quote=Vbar]Chiss

----------


## Vbar

> Parola d'onore, questi sono i refusi!

 Ci credo.   ::  
[quote][quote=Vbar]Chiss

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar][quote][quote=Vbar]Chiss

----------


## Vbar

[quote]“Chiss

----------


## Vbar

> Domani dovrei avere le loro opinioni sul film.

 Ecco i commenti dei miei due colleghi su знакомство 1. 
Ad entrambi

----------


## Оля

Ciao, Vittorio, scusa, ieri sera ero molto stanca e non potevo "concentrarmi" per scrivere un post.  ::  
A proposito, la parola "ero"

----------


## Оля

> Vedi, io ho studiato “da straniero” solo un po’ di francese a scuola (al ginnasio).

 Che cosa

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Anche al mio amico “filosofo”

----------


## Vbar

> Ciao, Vittorio, scusa, ieri sera ero molto stanca e non potevo "concentrarmi" per scrivere un post.

 Bсё в порядке, не переживай, non preoccuparti! 
Ma oggi, hai trovato una grande concentrazione... tre post ...adesso sono io che sono in difficolt

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> Vedi, io ho studiato “da straniero” solo un po’ di francese a scuola (al ginnasio).

 Che cosa

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Anche al mio amico “filosofo”

----------


## Оля

> mi ha sempre stupito comparando l'italiano e il latino (non sono sicura se l'ho scritto corretto; in russo direi "_mi ha stupito se comparo..._").

 Oops, scusa, volevo scrivere l'infinito ("_если сравнивать_"), cio

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]Oops, scusa, volevo scrivere l'infinito ("если сравнивать"), cio

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar][quote=Оля] 

> Vedi, io ho studiato “da straniero” solo un po’ di francese a scuola (al ginnasio).

 Che cosa

----------


## Оля

> Un'assistente del regista  (se l’assistente era una donna, allora va bene, altrimenti va scritto senza apostrofo “un assistente”)

 Era una donna  :P   ::     

> l'ha visto "на улице" (non so come si dice... intendo "tra la folla").  Anche in italiano si dice “_attore/attrice di strada, che viene dalla strada_”, o qualcosa del genere.

 S

----------


## Оля

> Delle idee.
> Non mi ero accorto della “й”, e leggevo идеи (nom. plur.).

 Ma in tal caso (_революционность идеи_) sarebbe "_lo spirito rivoluzionario di un'idea (o della idea)_".  :P 
"Идеи"

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> potresti, quando hai tempo, fare una registrazione e mandarmela?

 Certo, non c'

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar][quote="Оля":30txn7sh] 

> Vedi, io ho studiato “da straniero” solo un po’ di francese a scuola (al ginnasio).

 Che cosa

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Un'assistente del regista  (se l’assistente era una donna, allora va bene, altrimenti va scritto senza apostrofo “un assistente”)   Era una donna  :P

 :P   :: 
Comincio a capire il linguaggio di queste faccine.... conosco quasi tutto l’alfabeto.   

> [quote:ly9lcm3a]l'ha visto "на улице" (non so come si dice... intendo "tra la folla").  Anche in italiano si dice “_attore/attrice di strada, che viene dalla strada_”, o qualcosa del genere.

 S

----------


## Оля

> Non riesco a decodificare “si sono pochi”. Volevi scrivere “ci sono pochi”?

 S

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> Delle idee.
> Non mi ero accorto della “й”, e leggevo идеи (nom. plur.).

 Ma in tal caso (_революционность идеи_) sarebbe "_lo spirito rivoluzionario di un'idea (o della idea)_".  :P 
"Идеи"

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> Non riesco a decodificare “si sono pochi”. Volevi scrivere “ci sono pochi”?

 S

----------


## Оля

Vittorio, questi tuoi post sono tanto grandi e difficili....   ::  Non posso rispondere adesso.   ::   
Ma voglio darti adesso i link su tre avi-file che, forse, saranno interessanti per te. Sono i frammenti da un film dove Solomin interpreta con sua moglie. Sono senza la traduzione, ma... mi pare che non richiedano la traduzione.   ::  
Certo che gli attori in questo film non cantano stessi.  http://uploaded.to/?id=ba77ar http://uploaded.to/?id=g53ooq http://uploaded.to/?id=8w5198 
Funzionano? 
E anche, vorrei precisare una cosa.   ::  
Quando la tua collega dice "Solomin

----------


## Vbar

> Vittorio, questi tuoi post sono tanto grandi e difficili....   Non posso rispondere adesso.

 Scusa, ma non sempre riesco ad essere sintetico, ”laconico” e, soprattutto, ad usare frasi semplici...
Ma non preoccuparti, rispondi _quando_ puoi e anche _come_ puoi (usando anche un po’ di russo, cos

----------


## Оля

> Ma come fai a conoscere tutti questi siti di “up”, ma soprattutto “down” loading di film?

 Il mio amico tedesco mi da spesso i link interesanti e utili.   ::  
Anch'io vorrei sapere, come fa a conoscere tutti questi siti!   ::

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> Ma come fai a conoscere tutti questi siti di “up”, ma soprattutto “down” loading di film?

 Il mio amico tedesco mi [color=red]d

----------


## Vbar

Оля, posso dirti anch’io: 
Un, due, tre ...
Tanti auguri a te!   ::

----------


## Оля

Vittorio, ti piacciono i film d'animazione?  :: 
Penso che ti sarebbe interessante (o "tu troveresti interessante"?) un episodio da un famoso film d'animazione russo. ::  Si chiama "Ну погоди",

----------


## Vbar

> Vittorio, ti piacciono i film d'animazione?

 Certo che mi piacciono, anche se sono piuttosto tradizionalista (сторонник традиций). Mi piacciono i cartoni animati di Pluto,  Paperino, “gatto Silvestro” e “Tom e Jerry”. 
Recentemente ho “scoperto” un breve filmato con Cheburashka e il coccodrillo Gena.
Ed

----------


## Оля

> Mi piacciono i cartoni animati di Pluto,  Paperino, “gatto Silvestro” e “Tom e Jerry”.

 Tra questi conosco solo "Tom e Jerry" e mi piace molto. 
[quote=Vbar]Recentemente ho “scoperto” un breve filmato con Cheburashka e il coccodrillo Gena.
Ed

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]Qui

----------


## Оля

> No, purtroppo non capisco tutto quello che dicono... anzi quasi niente. Ma mi piace lo stesso.

 Il testo

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]
Il testo

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Mi viene in mente una storiella che mi raccont

----------


## Vbar

[quote]A proposito, scusa, ho dimenticato di domandarti: forse hai bisogno certi sottotitoli (russi o inglesi), per certe puntate, e, pu

----------


## Оля

Peccato che non hai molto tempo per guardare il cinema russo.   ::  Direi che davanti c'

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]Peccato che non hai molto tempo per guardare il cinema russo.   ::  Direi che davanti c'

----------


## Оля

> Да, я знаю ... но если даже “_Работы непочатый край_”, я этого не боюсь!

 Ммм.. Ну если просмотр фильмов можно назвать работой...   ::   ::  
[quote=Vbar]Mожешь, пожалуйста, [color=red]послать (прислать

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Да, я знаю ... но если даже “_Работы непочатый край_”, я этого не боюсь!      Ммм.. Ну если просмотр фильмов можно назвать работой...

 Volevo dire che “anche se c’

----------


## Оля

> dizionari on-line che vanno usati con attenzione e abituano al copia-incolla...

 Questo non ho capito. Cosa significa "che _vanno usati_ con attenzione e abituano al _copia-incolla_"? 
[quote=Vbar]L'espressione "[i]davanti c'

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  dizionari on-line che vanno usati con attenzione e abituano al copia-incolla...   Questo non l'ho capito. Cosa significa "che _vanno usati_ con attenzione e abituano al _copia-incolla_"?

 “vanno usati” = “devono essere usati”
“copia-incolla" = “copy/cut and paste” 
[quote][quote=Vbar]L'espressione "[i]davanti c'

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Ma anche “mare”

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Ma anche “mare”

----------


## Оля

> Maslennikov ha due "baffoni" che mi ricordano un famoso uomo politico ...

 Volevi dire - Mihalkov? Perch

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> Maslennikov ha due "baffoni" che mi ricordano un famoso uomo politico ...

 Volevi dire - Mihalkov? Perch

----------


## Оля

> Per esempio, vino (“_In vino, veritas_”)

 Mi pare che dovrebbe essere "In vino veritas _(est)_", cio

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> Per esempio, vino (“_In vino, veritas_”)

 Mi pare che dovrebbe essere "In vino veritas _(est)_", cio

----------


## Оля

> Mi sembra di ricordare che la “_consecutio temporum_” sia solo *un capitolo, una parte* del “Sistema dei modi e dei tempi  della lingua latina”.

 Ah, va bene, ti ho capito adesso. Intendi "_согласование_ времен". Ma onestamente diciamo pi

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] Ah, va bene, ti ho capito adesso. Intendi "_согласование_ времен". Ma onestamente diciamo pi

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  L'ho letto e poi visto a teatro  (due volte, due diversi spettacoli).  (O volevi dire : "due volte _in due teatri_ diversi?)

 S

----------


## Vbar

> Guarda un messaggio privato.

 Ricevuto, grazie!  

> _Una capanna (costruita) sulle zampe di gallina_...?    
> No, non  conosco questo “personaggio”

 Per

----------


## Оля

> E’ un personaggio che ricorda un po’ “la Befana” italiana. E’ una vecchietta (buona) che viaggia su una scopa.

 S

----------


## Vbar

[quote]Allora...... che cosa posso farci??   ::  Как ты думаешь?   ::   ::   
[size=4](Certo, il film

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Sar

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Sar

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Ma hai detto che

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Ma hai detto che

----------


## Оля

Vittorio, scusami, aspetta, non scaricare per ora il film. La sua qualit

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]Vittorio, scusami, aspetta, non scaricare per ora il film. La sua qualit

----------


## Оля

> Ma sei tu che hai mandato (messo?) il film su RapidShare?

 S

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  E i film di Sherlock Holmes li hai messi tu?   Noooooooooooooo.

 Se avessi saputo che hai provato il sito ieri, per la prima volta, non ti avrei fatto quella domanda!   ::  (... uso della frase ipotetica: congiuntivo imperfetto+condizionale composto ...   ::  )

----------


## Оля

Vittorio, potresti, per favore, aiutarmi con questa proposizione:   ::    _Credo che qualcuno abbia dato un colpo sulla tua testa, altrimenti (tu) non ti fossi (avessi?) raccolto nei propri pensieri._  ::  
o forse: _...altrimenti non ti raccoglieresti nei propri pensieri_ ? 
o forse: _...altrimenti non ti avesti raccolto_... ?   ::

----------


## Vbar

> Vittorio, potresti, per favore, aiutarmi con questa proposizione:     _Credo che qualcuno abbia dato un colpo sulla tua testa, altrimenti (tu) non ti fossi (avessi?) raccolto nei propri pensieri._  
> o forse: _...altrimenti ___ ti raccoglieresti nei propri pensieri_ ? (mi sembra abbastanza corretta questa. ma senza _non_, altrimenti  tutta la frase avrebbe un significato strano). 
> o forse: _...altrimenti non ti avesti raccolto_... ?

 Prima versione: _Credo che qualcuno ti abbia dato un colpo in testa, altrimenti (tu) ti raccoglieresti (potresti raccoglierti) nei propri pensieri._ 
Altrimenti significa  ~ “nel caso opposto, in caso contrario”
Seconda versione: 
Penso che qualcuno ti abbia dato un colpo in testa, visto che (dato che, siccome) non riesci a concentrarti, a raccogliere i tuoi pensieri. 
In altre parole: "Visto che (siccome/poich

----------


## Оля

S

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]S

----------


## Оля

> La trascrizione di queste parti (in russo) non sarebbe (forse) meno faticoso per te?

 Nient'affatto! (Not at all!   ::  )   

> Dimmi se ti posso aiutare in qualche modo, oltre a scaricare lentamente i file ...

 Lo mediter

----------


## Vbar

> La trascrizione di queste parti (in russo) non sarebbe (forse) meno faticoso per te?
> 			
> 		  Nient'affatto! (Not at all!   )

 “Nient'affatto!”     ::   Anche “niente affatto” era corretto, ma con l’apostrofo l’espressione

----------


## Оля

> Da voi si dice forse “ничуть”?

 Нисколько!
Вовсе нет!
Совсем нет!
(Да) ничуть!
(Да) ни капельки!
(Да) нет, абсолютно!   

> In russo corrisponde forse a “обдумывать что-л”?

 Я подумаю над этим.
Я над этим подумаю.
Я это обдумаю.
Я обдумаю твое предложение.

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Da voi si dice forse “ничуть”?   Нисколько!
> Вовсе нет!
> Совсем нет!
> (Да) ничуть!
> (Да) ни капельки!
> (Да) нет, абсолютно!     
> 			
> 				In russo corrisponde forse a “обдумывать что-л”?
> 			
> ...

 Ad abundantiam, 
troppa grazia sant'Antonio,
Im

----------


## Оля

Men hvorfor sier du "unnskyld"?   ::

----------


## Vbar

> Men hvorfor sier du "unnskyld"?

 Hvorfor inne Norsk?  
JEG har en " liten " problemet...   ::

----------


## Оля

> Hvorfor inne Norsk?

 Scusa, Vittorio, semplicemente facevo monellerie   ::   ::

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Hvorfor inne Norsk?   Scusa, Vittorio, semplicemente facevo monellerie

 Prego! Ma, forse, ho cominciato io...   ::  
E, a proposito di monellerie, spero di avere una giornata non troppo faticosa domani a scuola. La mia collega di Inglese mi ha chiesto se posso sostituirla un'ora in una classe con alcuni monelli e _monelle_ ...  ::  
Ciao!

----------


## Оля

[quote=Оля] 

> Dimmi se ti posso aiutare in qualche modo, oltre a scaricare lentamente i file ...

 Lo mediter

----------


## Vbar

> Ho trovato!   Tu correggerai il testo dopo che hai guardato il film!

 D’accordo. Io corregger

----------


## Оля

Grazie della spiegazione!   

> Osservazione. _Mi sembra_ – non sono sicuro - che da voi si usi “voglio” abbastanza frequentemente, anche quando in italiano (ma anche in inglese), si dovrebbe dire “vorrei, mi piacerebbe”.

 S

----------


## Vbar

> Grazie della spiegazione!

 Пожалуйста!   ::  
[quote=Оля] 

> Osservazione. _Mi sembra_ – non sono sicuro - che da voi si usi “voglio” abbastanza frequentemente, anche quando in italiano (ma anche in inglese), si dovrebbe dire “vorrei, mi piacerebbe”.

 S

----------


## Vbar

Nel post precedente ho citato un famoso statista inglese, ma mi sono dimenticato di citare anche ... mio nonno!   ::  
Mio nonno, quello che leggeva un giornale molto citato    ::  ( mamma mia, quante citazioni!) dal tuo manuale Piciughina, aveva idee molto diverse...
Allora, lui diceva: “In Russia, all’inizio, tutto sembra difficile e complicato, ma alla fine diventa tutto pi

----------


## Оля

Vittorio, non potresti, per favore, tradurre un paio di frasi per me?   ::    _- Хочешь, я помогу тебе написать контрольную работу по математике?
- Спасибо, я сам._ 
Particolarmente mi interessa questo "я сам".   ::   
Grazie!   ::   
P.S. Ho anche una domanda du "qualquasi". In che contesto si potrebbe usarlo? Per esempio, come suona questo: 
Per _qualquasi_ 100 oboli greci antici sgobbar

----------


## Vbar

> Vittorio, non potresti, per favore, tradurre un paio di frasi per me?     _- Хочешь, я помогу тебе написать контрольную работу по математике?
> - Спасибо, я сам._ 
> Particolarmente mi interessa questo "я сам".    
> Grazie!

 - Vuoi che ti aiuti a fare (svolgere) il test/la prova di verifica di matematica?
- Grazie, lo/la far

----------


## Оля

> Mi sembra che "_qualquasi_" non esista nella lingua italiana.

 Scusa, intendevo "qualsiasi"   ::   _qualsiasi, uno qualsiasi, uno da strapazzo_ 
[quote]Chi, o che cosa ,

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> Mi sembra che "_qualquasi_" non esista nella lingua italiana.

 Scusa, intendevo "qualsiasi"   ::   _qualsiasi, uno qualsiasi, uno da strapazzo, uno qualunque_ 
[quote]Chi, o che cosa ,

----------


## Оля

Aha... Capito un po'.
Allora forse potresti tradurre questa frase in italiano per me: 
For _some insignificant (wretched?)_ plate of soup I shall work?? Never! 
[quote]- Grazie, lo/la far

----------


## Vbar

[quote] 

> Aha... Capito un po'.
> Allora forse potresti tradurre questa frase in italiano per me: 
> For _some insignificant (wretched?)_ plate of soup I shall work?? Never!

 E io dovrei lavorare per qualche miserabile piatto di minestra ? Mai!
Dovr

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Dovr

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Dovr

----------


## Оля

Ancora una... domandina.   ::   
Ho visto un libro. – *Cosa* hai visto?
Ho visto Mario. – _Cui_ (?) hai visto? 
Come

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]Ancora una... domandina.   ::   
Ho visto un libro. – *Cosa* hai visto?
Ho visto Mario. – _Cui_ (?) hai visto? 
Come

----------


## Оля

Mi raccomando, non guardarlo per ora!   ::   ::  
Tra un paio di giorni i sottotitoli saranno pronti.

----------


## Vbar

> Mi raccomando, non guardarlo per ora!    
> Tra un paio di giorni i sottotitoli saranno pronti.

 D'accordo. 
Scaricher

----------


## Оля

> Scommetto che Holmes conosceva questa espressione latina e Watson ... invece no!

 Non direi cos

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> Scommetto che Holmes conosceva questa espressione latina e Watson ... invece no!

 Non direi cos

----------


## Оля

> ma come parla Watson?”

 Se

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> ma come parla Watson?”

 Se

----------


## Оля

Vittorio, potresti, per favore, spiegarmi la differenza tra _vero_ e _davvero_?
Per esempio, cosa si dovrebbe mettere qui: _- Mi piace molto questo libro.
- ...?..._ 
O qui:
- Questo libro

----------


## Vbar

> Vittorio, potresti, per favore, spiegarmi la differenza tra _vero_ e _davvero_?
> Per esempio, cosa si dovrebbe mettere qui:
> [i]- Mi piace molto questo libro.

 - Davvero? 
[quote]O qui:
- Questo libro

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar](Questi due "что" mi hanno messo un po' in difficolt

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar](Questi due "что" mi hanno messo un po' in difficolt

----------


## Оля

> Non spostare qui niente!  Io direi: _Qui, non spostare niente. Oppure: Non spostare niente qui!_

 Per vero dire, anch'io direi cos

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> Non spostare qui niente!  Io direi: _Qui, non spostare niente. Oppure: Non spostare niente qui!_

 Per vero dire (A dire il vero), anch'io direi cos

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Vbar][quote=Оля] 

> Non spostare qui niente!  Io direi: _Qui, non spostare niente. Oppure: Non spostare niente qui!_

 Per vero dire (A dire il vero), anch'io direi cos

----------


## Оля

> Оля, hai risolto il problema della frase con o senza l'avverbio "qui"?

 Certo! Grazie!   ::  
Adesso ho i problemi con le frasi di gran lunga difficili.  
Scusami che ho detto "due giorni" e sto traducendo due settimane. _Но на это есть причины!_  ::  (~Ci sono certe ragioni di questo).

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Оля, hai risolto il problema della frase con o senza l'avverbio "qui"?     Certo! Grazie!   
> Adesso ho (dei) problemi con __ frasi di gran lunga difficili.  
> Scusami se ho detto "due giorni" e sto traducendo  da due settimane. _Но на это есть причины!_  (~Ci sono certe ragioni per questo).

 Naturalmente, se posso aiutarti...   ::  
Lavora con calma e mettici (usa) tutto il tempo che ti serve.
Quasi quasi un esame di Greco o di Latino era meno faticoso!   ::

----------


## Оля

Vittorio, dimmi, per favore, se la seconda frase (italiana)

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]Vittorio, dimmi, per favore, se la seconda frase (italiana)

----------


## Оля

[quote=Оля]Far

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote="Оля":iwndhgvt]Far

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]L’unico "_sottotitolo_" che non ho capito

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]L’unico "_sottotitolo_" che non ho capito

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]A proposito dei tuoi sottotitoli, devo dire che non ho trovato nessun errore grammaticale o ortografico (o forse uno, vedr

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]A proposito dei tuoi sottotitoli, devo dire che non ho trovato nessun errore grammaticale o ortografico (o forse uno, vedr

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Allora, perplessit

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Allora, perplessit

----------


## Оля

Primo di tutto, l'informazione di "semestri russi": 
"Semestri" li hanno solo gli studenti (non scolari). Gli scolari hanno i "quarti" (учебная четверть) e studiano da 01.09 a 30.05 (circa). All'inizio del giugno hanno (a volte) gli esami. Dopo ogni quarto hanno vacanze (1 o 2 settimane) e anche d'estate, certo, hanno vacanze. 
Il primo semestre (dagli studenti)

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]Primo di tutto, l'informazione sui "semestri russi": 
"Semestri" li hanno solo gli studenti (non scolari). Gli scolari hanno i "quarti" (учебная четверть) e studiano dal 01.09 al 30.05 (circa). All'inizio del giugno hanno (a volte) gli esami. Dopo ogni quarto hanno le vacanze (1 o 2 settimane) e anche d'estate, certo, hanno le vacanze. 
Il primo semestre (degli studenti) va dal  01.09 all'inizio di gennaio (circa). _Il secondo semestre_ va dal  15.02 (circa)  all'inizio o [color=blue]la met

----------


## Vbar

> A proposito, il regista del film appare in un episodio.

 Un po’ come faceva Hitchcock? Solo una breve inquadratura silenziosa?
Se

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Un po’ come faceva Hitchcock? Solo una breve inquadratura *silenziosa*?
...
O forse

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Un po’ come faceva Hitchcock? Solo una breve inquadratura *silenziosa*?
...
O forse

----------


## Оля

> Quindi, _mi sono accorto_= Ho sentito ...

 Dopo le parole "Stia, stia...

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> Quindi, _mi sono accorto_= Ho sentito ...

 Dopo le parole "Stia, stia...

----------


## Оля

> Forse si sta esercitando per imparare la pronuncia della lingua del pianeta Plyuk nella galassia "Kin-Dza-Dza"  (mi sono informato un po’ su  questo affascinante attore).

 "Kin-Dza-Dza" era prima!  :P 
A proposito, mi ero veramente stupita quando ero (o "sono stata"?..) venuta a sapere che "Kin-Dza-Dza"

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> Forse si sta esercitando per imparare la pronuncia della lingua del pianeta Plyuk nella galassia "Kin-Dza-Dza"  (mi sono informato un po’ su  questo affascinante attore).

 "Kin-Dza-Dza" [color=blue]

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Mi ha incuriosito la breve descrizione della lingua usata su quel pianeta. Mi ha fatto venire in mente il romanzo “1984” di Orwell e il capitolo dove

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Mi ha incuriosito la breve descrizione della lingua usata su quel pianeta. Mi ha fatto venire in mente il romanzo “1984” di Orwell e il capitolo dove

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar][quote][quote=Vbar]Ma non riesco a capire perch

----------


## Vbar

> Mmmm... Mi pare che ci sia qualcosa che non va... No?

 Direi proprio di si!
Non so che emoticon usare...   ::  
Comunque ho cercato di rimediare... certo che l'arrivo di Miss "Pi

----------


## Оля

> In un film potrebbe essere un errore, svista di questo tipo: in una scena sull’antica Roma, l’attore che interpreta Cesare  porta al polso un orologio...che tutti gli spettatori vedono.
> Naturalmente ce ne sono anche di meno gravi...
> Sono questi i “ляпы”?

 S

----------


## Vbar

[quote][quote=Vbar]E mi ha colpito questo gesto un po’ “solenne” (allungare completamente il braccio verso il basso come per indicare qualcosa con il dito), mentre Svetlana mangia il suo panino tutta contenta.  
Probabilmente

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Il nome dell’istituto

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Il nome dell’istituto

----------


## Оля

> Dove, per esempio, studiava la moglie di Solomin?

 Non ricordo dove studiava,... Ma mi pare... che fosse qualche "институт". 
[quote=Vbar]Gli studenti che finiscono la школа possono scegliere tra istituto e universit

----------


## Vbar

[quote][quote=Vbar]Gli studenti che finiscono la школа possono scegliere tra istituto e universit

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Scusa, ancora una cosa... l'ultima, sui sistemi scolastici italo-russi.
Esiste da voi un "istituto" simile al Liceo Classico (che in Italia

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Scusa, ancora una cosa... l'ultima, sui sistemi scolastici italo-russi.
Esiste da voi un "istituto" simile al Liceo Classico (che in Italia

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Quindi il latino, per esempio,

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Quindi il latino, per esempio,

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Qualche tempo fa avevo trovato, su Internet,  un buon dizionario Latino-Russo-Latino ... che ora non riesco pi

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Qualche tempo fa avevo trovato, su Internet,  un buon dizionario Latino-Russo-Latino ... che ora non riesco pi

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Anton d

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Anton d

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Va beh, allora diciamo che hai fatto bene a dire "Almeno in russo". E a mettere anche il simbolo   ::  
Perch

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Va beh, allora diciamo che hai fatto bene a dire "Almeno in russo". E a mettere anche il simbolo   ::  
Perch

----------


## Оля

> Quando Anton si rivolge a Sveta usa il Вы per il 99,9% dei casi, e per lo 0,1% dei casi usa il "tы"(questa"t", non va, ma hai capito): allora 99,9+0,1=100%

 Ma quando usa il "tы"? Dimmi, non lo posso indovinare!!   ::

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Quando Anton si rivolge a Sveta usa il Вы per il 99,9% dei casi, e per lo 0,1% dei casi usa il "tы"(questa"t", non va, ma hai capito): allora 99,9+0,1=100%    Ma quando usa il "tы"? Dimmi, non lo posso indovinare!!

 Supponiamo che, _in questo post_, т=t.
Allora tы=ты.
Quindi Anton usa il pronome personale ты quando dice:"Entra, accomodati", come, giustamente, hai notato tu 7 post fa.   ::

----------


## Оля

> Quindi Anton usa il pronome personale ты quando dice:"Entra, accomodati", come, giustamente, hai notato tu 7 post fa.

 Ma questa

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> Quindi Anton usa il pronome personale ты quando dice:"Entra, accomodati", come, giustamente, hai notato tu 7 post fa.

 Ma questa

----------


## Оля

A proposito, in Italia si usano le scritte sui steccati e muri come questa:
"Антон + Света = любовь" ?
Da noi gli scolari scrivono spesso cos

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]A proposito, in Italia si usano le scritte sugli steccati e muri come questa:
"Антон + Света = любовь" ?
Da noi gli scolari scrivono spesso cos

----------


## Оля

Chiedo un aiuto!   ::   
Vittorio, come si dice megio: _macchina per il trasferimento (nello spazio)_
o _macchina per traslazione (nello spazio)_? 
O ambedue vanno bene? 
"_Traslocarsi_" (nello spazio) va bene? 
E ancora: come diresti "_фирменная вещь_"?...

----------


## Vbar

> Chiedo un aiuto!    
> Vittorio, come si dice meglio: _macchina per il trasferimento (nello spazio)_
> o _macchina per traslazione (nello spazio)_? 
> O ambedue vanno bene? 
> "_Traslocarsi_" (nello spazio) va bene?

 Dunque, "traslocarsi", non va molto bene. E' meglio "spostarsi nello spazio".
Si dice che un oggetto [i]

----------


## Оля

Grazie! 
Si pu

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]Grazie! 
Si pu

----------


## Оля

Da noi c'

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]Da noi c'

----------


## Оля

Grazie. Ancora una domanda: come si dice: "(там) дешевле на два доллара"? 
A proposito, quella traduzione italiana (e acnche, certo, inglese)

----------


## Vbar

> Grazie. Ancora una domanda: come si dice: "(там) дешевле на два доллара"?

 Direi:"(L

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar] 

> Grazie. Ancora una domanda: come si dice: "(там) дешевле на два доллара"?

 Direi:"(L

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar] 

> Grazie. Ancora una domanda: come si dice: "(там) дешевле на два доллара"?

 Direi:"(L

----------


## Оля

Ecco le mie nuove domandine!   ::   
1.
Si pu

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]Ecco le mie nuove domandine!   ::   
1.
Si pu

----------


## Vbar

[quote][quote:14kugfev]3. 
Come si dice "ни при каких условиях"? "Non acceter

----------


## Оля

Grazie.   ::  
Non ti dispiace che domando tanto molto?...   ::

----------


## Vbar

> Grazie.   
> Non ti dispiace che domando tanto molto?...

 No, non mi dispiace...anzi... impariamo l'italiano tutti e due   ::

----------


## Оля

Un marito pu

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]Un marito pu

----------


## Оля

Grande.   ::  
Sai, il tuo esempio con "Nobel" mi ha... colpito.   ::   
A proposito,

----------


## Vbar

> Grande.   
> Sai, il tuo esempio con "Nobel" mi ha... colpito.

 Vedo che sei soddisfatta ... Grande...   ::  
Mi piacerebbe visitare il Paese dove ... consegnano i premi Nobel   ::  
[quote]A proposito,

----------


## Оля

Ho trovato in Lingvo la frase: _Che fine hanno fatto i miei occhiali?_
Si pu

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]Ho trovato in Lingvo la frase: _Che fine hanno fatto i miei occhiali?_
Si pu

----------


## Оля

Ok, capito.   ::  
Se siamo in collera con qualcuno, diciamo "Убить тебя мало!!!" (~Ucciderti

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]Ok, capito.   ::  
Se siamo in collera con qualcuno, diciamo "Убить тебя мало!!!" (~Ucciderti

----------


## Оля

Come si dice:
Non potevo ritornare prima di... "tra tre giorni" (nel passato). 
Diciamo che ero andata marted

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]Come si dice:
Non potevo ritornare prima di... "tra tre giorni" (nel passato). 
Diciamo che ero andata marted

----------


## Оля

Grazie! Ancora quattro domande - e la parte 1 sar

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]Grazie! Ancora quattro domande - e la parte 1 sar

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Mah,... siccome il martello *non* ci serve, direi:
"(Non) fa niente, sar

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Mah,... siccome il martello *non* ci serve, direi:
"(Non) fa niente, sar

----------


## Оля

> Obiezione accolta! (возражение принимается!)

 Intendevo che vorrei obiettare a questo: "Questo martello non ci serve".   ::  
Allora "sar

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> Obiezione accolta! (возражение принимается!)

 Intendevo che vorrei obiettare a questo: "Questo martello non ci serve".   ::  
Allora "sar

----------


## Оля

> Ma, in pratica, li stai rifacendo completamente!

 Ci sono veramente molti errori... 
Si pu

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> Ma, in pratica, li stai rifacendo completamente!

 Ci sono veramente molti errori... 
Si pu

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]S

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]S

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Pu

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Pu

----------


## Оля

> E per dire questo voi parlate di ...fiorellini! 
> Siete molto gentili e diplomatici.

 Da noi c'

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> E per dire questo voi parlate di ...fiorellini! 
> Siete molto gentili e diplomatici.

 Da noi c'

----------


## Оля

Grazie!
Ho ancora domande!   ::   
1. Come

----------


## Vbar

> Grazie!
> Ho ancora domande!

 Sono tutt’orecchi!    ::  (~Я просто умею внимательно слушать)? (Come suona?) 
[quote]1. Come

----------


## Оля

> Sono tutt’orecchi!    (~Я просто умею внимательно слушать)? (Come suona?)

 Mi sembra che "Sono tutt’orecchi" si traduca "_Я весь внимание_". 
[quote=Vbar]Allora, una persona che ama troppo il denaro (“molto attaccata ai soldi”) si chiama “_venale_”, “_una persona venale_”.
La frase dovrebbe suonare pi

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Sono tutt’orecchi!    (~Я просто умею внимательно слушать)? (Come suona?)   Mi sembra che "Sono tutt’orecchi" si traduca "_Я весь внимание_".

 Ho _elaborato_  (modificato) un esempio dato dal mio Kovalev... Spero di non aver detto niente di strano...  ::  
Naturalmente non posso che essere d'accordo con te!   ::   
[quote][quote=Vbar]Allora, una persona che ama troppo il denaro (“molto attaccata ai soldi”) si chiama “_venale_”, “_una persona venale_”.
La frase dovrebbe suonare pi

----------


## Оля

> Ho _elaborato_ un esempio dato dal mio Kovalev...
> Naturalmente non posso che essere d'accordo con te!

 Scusa... Oggi sono tanto stupida...  ::  
Non ho capito "non _posso che essere_ d'accordo".
La frase che hai scritto prima ("я просто умею внимательно слушать") non suona come un'espressione...
"Я весь (вся) внимание"

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> Ho _elaborato_ un esempio dato dal mio Kovalev...
> Naturalmente non posso che essere d'accordo con te!

 Scusa... Oggi sono tanto stupida...  ::  
Non ho capito "non _posso che essere_ d'accordo".
La frase che hai scritto prima ("я просто умею внимательно слушать") non suona come un'espressione...
"Я весь (вся) внимание"

----------


## Оля

Ciao! 
1.
Si pu

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]Ciao! Ciao!   ::  
1.
Si pu

----------


## Оля

> Oggi sembra tutto facile... o il bello deve ancora venire?

 Ti posso offrirne ancora...   ::   
1.
Da voi

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Oggi sembra tutto facile... o il bello deve ancora venire?     Te ne posso offrire ancora...

 [quote]1.
Da voi

----------


## Оля

> _как раз хватает!_  _Bastano appena, sono appena sufficienti, sono giusti giusti_... non mi viene in mente altro.

 Volevo dire una cosa un po' altra...
Forse in inglese

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> _как раз хватает!_  _Bastano appena, sono appena sufficienti, sono giusti giusti_... non mi viene in mente altro.

 Volevo dire una cosa un po' diversa...
Forse in inglese

----------


## Оля

Grazie.   ::   
Dimenticavo di scrivere che cosa

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]Grazie.   ::   
Dimenticavo di scrivere che cosa

----------


## Оля

> E' per questo che ho visto ATTENTION, ГЕНАЦВАЛЕ!
> Ай лав ю, ГЕНАЦВАЛЕ!!!

 Scusa...   ::  Non ho capito   ::

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  E' per questo che ho visto ATTENTION, ГЕНАЦВАЛЕ!
> Ай лав ю, ГЕНАЦВАЛЕ!!!      Scusa...   Non ho capito

 Veramente...nemmeno io   ::  
Ho cercato di capire qualcosa e ho cercato quella parola su internet.
Ci sono moltissimi ristoranti con quel nome e poi altri siti che parlano dei Georgiani in generale e, in particolare, di quel "signore" che

----------


## Оля

Beh, non so _precisamente_ se ГЕНАЦВАЛЕ significa "signor"; forse

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]Beh, non so _precisamente_ se ГЕНАЦВАЛЕ significa "signor"; forse

----------


## Оля

Si pu

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]Si pu

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar][quote]E ancora: [i]siedi cos

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar][quote]E ancora: [i]siedi cos

----------


## Оля

> Allora, "Di noi fanno pane" oppure "Ci trasformano in pane". In ogni caso "pane" senza articolo.

 Va bene, allora se, per esempio, di noi fanno le penne (o le matite). In tal caso un articolo serve?  
P.S. Le mie nuove domande... 
1. _quando (*nel futuro ci staranno spostando (*...nello spazio..., dobbiamo (dovremo?)... fare questo e quello_  _premere con le dita nella parte bassa della macchina_ 
Le frasi sono corrette? 
2.
тормозная жидкость - _il liquido dei freni_? 
3.
[i]La mia vicinanza con(?) questi idioti

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Allora, "Di noi fanno pane" oppure "Ci trasformano in pane". In ogni caso "pane" senza articolo.   Va bene, allora se, per esempio, di noi fanno le penne (o le matite). In tal caso un articolo serve?

 No, in italiano

----------


## Оля

Avevo pensato che avrei fatto(?..) in tempo a finirlo oggi, ma...
Beh... Sai, la situazione

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]Avevo pensato (Pensavo) che avrei fatto(bene   ::  ) in tempo a finirlo oggi, ma...
Beh... Sai, la situazione

----------


## Оля

> e mandami una cartolina ...virtuale!

 Scusa che non potevo mandarti una cartolina...   ::   ::   
Ecco l'ultima porzione di domande:   ::   
1.
[i]Forse in 50 anni qualcuno di quelli che mi conoscevano sar

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  e mandami una cartolina ...virtuale!     Scusa che non potevo mandarti una cartolina...    (o anche: “Scusa _se non ho potuto_ mandarti...)

 Va bene, sei scusata ...   ::  ma devi raccontarmi (in due parole) le tue impressioni sulla _Prospettiva Nevskij_.
[quote]Ecco l'ultima porzione di domande:   ::   
1.
[i]Forse in 50 anni qualcuno di quelli che mi conoscevano sar

----------


## Оля

> Va bene, sei scusata ...   ma devi raccontarmi (in due parole) le tue impressioni sulla _Prospettiva Nevskij_.

 Non sono stata questa volta su Nevskij... 
Ero l

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> Va bene, sei scusata ...   ma devi raccontarmi (in due parole) le tue impressioni sulla _Prospettiva Nevskij_.

 Non sono stata questa volta su Nevskij... 
Ero l

----------


## Оля

> Ho eseguito correttamente il compitino?

 S

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> Ho eseguito correttamente il compitino?

 S

----------


## Оля

Ah... capito  ::  
Avevo tanto paura che avresti guardato il film con quei sottotitoli...   ::   ::   
------- 
P.S.
Penso che non avrei capito molte cose se l'avrei guardato cos

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]Ah... capito  ::  
Avevo tanto paura che avresti guardato il film con quei sottotitoli...   ::   ::   
------- 
P.S.
Penso che non avrei capito molte cose se l'avessi guardato cos

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]E ti mander

----------


## Vbar

[quote]Oggi vedr

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Anche molti dialoghi  diventano pi

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Anche molti dialoghi  diventano pi

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]S

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]S

----------


## Оля

> Mi sembra di averla vista nei tuoi sottotitoli e di avere suggerito “_parola finale_”. Si potrebbe anche dire “_l’ultima parola_” in espressioni come “_avere l’ultima parola in una discussione_”.
> Direi che "la parola terminale" suona un po’ strana.

 No, nella mia traduzione uso non "finale", ma "terminale"...
Certo che capisco che si usa di solito l'espressione _l'ultima parola_. Anche in russo non si dice "заднее слово" e suona anche strano. Con quell'aria seria con cui lo usano Bi e Uef suona abbastanza buffo. Ma

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> Mi sembra di averla vista nei tuoi sottotitoli e di avere suggerito “_parola finale_”. Si potrebbe anche dire “_l’ultima parola_” in espressioni come “_avere l’ultima parola in una discussione_”.
> Direi che "la parola terminale" suona un po’ strana.

 No, nella mia traduzione uso non "finale", ma "terminale"...
Certo che capisco che si usa di solito l'espressione _l'ultima parola_. Anche in russo non si dice "заднее слово" e suona anche strano. Con quell'aria seria con cui lo usano Bi e Uef suona abbastanza buffo. Ma

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]In questo film, mi sembra che il regista e lo sceneggiatore (molto bravi) si siano _divertiti_ a inventare nuove avventure durante il film.
Cerco di essere pi

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]In questo film, mi sembra che il regista e lo sceneggiatore (molto bravi) si siano _divertiti_ a inventare nuove avventure durante il film.
Cerco di essere pi

----------


## Оля

> Temo di non aver capito la relazione “Alpha – compagnia ubriaca”....

 Loro hanno confuso la Terra e Alpha (forse hanno confuso i contatti   ::  ).   

> E forse... "_Propaganda dell'alcolismo_= _Campagna contro l’alcol_”

 No, volevo dire "Пропаганда пьянства не прошла!"
Far vedere sugli schermi come le persone bevono significava propagandare l'alcolismo (beh, si credeva cos

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Temo di non aver capito la relazione “Alpha – compagnia ubriaca”....   Loro hanno confuso la Terra e Alpha (forse hanno confuso i contatti   ).

 Allora, in una prima versione del film (la versione ... alcolica o alcolista) i nostri eroi si ubriacano, sbagliano naturalmente a premere i contatti e si ritrovano su Alpha invece che sulla Terra.
Ma, implacabili, gli impiegati sovietici sono intervenuti e hanno vietato le scene di sfrenato... alcolismo.   ::  
Cos

----------


## Оля

> loro (per. es, le *e*ssi): "lui sputa... _a loro (a di loro)..._" ?

 Ho notato questa correzione solo per caso...   :: 
Cosa intendevi? Io volevo dire _доски_ (la asse - le assi). Ma che cos'

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> loro (per. es, le *e*ssi): "lui sputa... _a loro (a di loro)..._" ?

 Ho notato questa correzione solo per caso...   :: 
Cosa intendevi? Io volevo dire _доски_ (la asse - le assi). Ma che cos'

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Allora il problema

----------


## Vbar

Ti mando subito un breve post con una bella notizia ... sulla variante della lingua e per chiederti se ho capito bene il testo dell’enigma (e anche ... per chiedere qualche spiegazione in pi

----------


## Оля

> Per quel che riguarda i film su Sherlock Holmes, _uno qualunque_ dei tre che ho visto?

 Mmmmm.... Questo sar

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> Per quel che riguarda i film su Sherlock Holmes, _uno qualunque_ dei tre che ho visto?

 Mmmmm.... Questo sar

----------


## Vbar

> [quote:1dpa0okz][quote:1dpa0okz]A proposito, hai riconosciuto Галина Борисовна?

 Dopo un momento di ...panico,   ::  mi

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar] 

> [quote:2xho8k5a]- Su, to'ti lo ---------------------------(togliti)

 Hehe...  ::  Questo *to'ti* mi piace cos

----------


## Vbar

> P.P.S. Ti serve un suggerimento per l'enigma?   Parlavo troppo _in figura_?

 Ho un’ora libera   ::  ... e ne approfitto per rispondere brevemente al tuo post.
Penso di aver risolto l’enigma (sono quasi sicuro, ma non certo).  ::  
Mi

----------


## Vbar

> *To'ti* come _ imperativo per "togliersi" l'ho trovato su Verbix...

 Hai trovato un sito pi

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar] 

> *To'ti* come _ imperativo per "togliersi" l'ho trovato su Verbix...

 Hai trovato un sito pi

----------


## Vbar

[quote][quote=Оля][quote=Vbar] 

> *To'ti* come _ imperativo per "togliersi" l'ho trovato su Verbix...

 Hai trovato un sito pi

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]1. Quando scrivi i sottotitoli (file .srt) puoi scrivere in corsivo (o, se non

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]1. Quando scrivi i sottotitoli (file .srt) puoi scrivere in corsivo (o, se non

----------


## Оля

> Non ho capito chi sono i tre mangiaufi che giocano

 Bi e Ghedevan giocano a scacchi; Uef sta accanto e osserva il gioco. Ecco sono tre.  :: 
Zio Vova cerca di aggiustare il pepelaz. 
[quote=Vbar][quote]L'impiegato che leggeva  la sceneggiatura non [color=blue]pot

----------


## Vbar

> Non ho capito chi sono i tre mangiaufi che giocano
> 			
> 		  Bi e Ghedevan giocano a scacchi; Uef sta accanto e osserva il gioco. Ecco sono tre. 
> Zio Vova cerca di aggiustare il pepelaz.

 Ma...   ::  mangiaufi, che cos'

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Ma...   ::  mangiaufi, che cos'

----------


## Vbar

[quote][quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Ma...   ::  mangiaufi, che cos'

----------


## Оля

> Ho capito che pensi non continuare. Ma non ho capito il tuo stupore ,"_ma come?"_. Non ci sarebbe niente di male...

 Da noi si pu

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> Ho capito che pensi non continuare. Ma non ho capito il tuo stupore ,"_ma come?"_. Non ci sarebbe niente di male...

 Da noi si pu

----------


## Оля

> Sono stato convincente?

 Oh s

----------


## Vbar

[quote][quote=Vbar]2. Il termine “minore” equivale a “minorenne”. Sono termini di natura tecnico-giuridica che suonerebbero male in questo contesto. 
La mia proposta

----------


## Оля

Va bene, grazie.   ::   
Le ultime domande!!!   ::   
[quote]Ma dove sono le prove che

----------


## Vbar

> Le ultime domande!!!

 Forse riusciamo a finire prima di Natale (o nel periodo fra i due Natali).   ::   
[quote][quote:2z1xz9vj]Ma dove sono le prove che

----------


## Оля

Ti ho mandato i file.   ::   
A proposito su Crimea: in effetti lei non dice "Crimea", dice "в Гаграх". Ma ho deciso di mettere "Crimea", perch

----------


## Vbar

[quote] 

> Ti ho mandato i file.

 Ricevuti, grazie.   ::  
Se sei d'accordo, farei cos

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Se sei d'accordo, farei cos

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Se sei d'accordo, farei cos

----------


## Vbar

Qui riporto solo le tue note che non mi suonano tanto bene con le mie correzioni.
In due o tre casi ti chiedo una conferma che dipende dal contesto (che tu conosci meglio di me). 
Il sole

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]vorrei mettermi le scarpette. -------------------era "ciabatte"
[color=blue]"ciabatte" era un po’ strano, ma anche scarpette ... "_un paio di scarpe leggere“_

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]vorrei mettermi le scarpette. -------------------era "ciabatte"
[color=blue]"ciabatte" era un po’ strano, ma anche scarpette ... "_un paio di scarpe leggere“_

----------


## Vbar

Ciao, Оля!   ::  
Sto cercando di completare la revisione della seconda parte.
Ci sono alcuni punti in cui ... non so letteralmente che pesci prendere (non capisco pi

----------


## Оля

> Всё равно сейчас копыта откинешь! _Ora metti le scarpe al sole lo stesso._ E’ un modo di dire russo... o Pazaco??

 E' russo, gergale. Отбросить/откинуть копыта/коньки = morire. Si usa ancora "дать дуба".
In Lingvo ho trovato: _mettere le scarpe al sole воен. жарг. — отбросить копыта_   

> Ты скажи. Мне можно, я свой
> Dimmi tu. ---------------(Dimmelo tu!/ Diglielo tu!) ?  Parla tu? Dillo tu?
> Puoi dirmelo, sono uno dei *nostri*   o forse --------- uno dei *vostri* ? Qui sono indeciso sui pronomi.

 Forse qui sarebbe meglio "vostri" (per un orecchio italiano   ::  )
Ma mi sembra che anche "nostri" vada bene: lui intende che

----------


## Vbar

[quote] 

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Всё равно сейчас копыта откинешь! _Ora metti le scarpe al sole lo stesso._ E’ un modo di dire russo... o Pazaco??   E' russo, gergale. Отбросить/откинуть копыта/коньки = morire.
> In Lingvo ho trovato: _mettere le scarpe al sole воен. жарг. — отбросить копыта_

 Ho capito, anche se non so  bene come inserire questa espressione nel contesto del film. Lo vedremo magari in fase di revisione finale, quando ti avr

----------


## Vbar

Оля, forse hai gi

----------


## Оля

Ah... Capito  :: 
Non ti hanno detto che sfumatura ha? Una "triste e bella", come mi hai scritto, o un po' volgare e gergale? Perch

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]Ah... Capito  :: 
Non ti hanno detto che sfumatura ha? Una "triste e bella", come mi hai scritto, o un po' volgare e gergale? Perch

----------


## Оля

Vittorio, grazie per i sottotitoli, ma txt-file non mi rende i simboli italiani in modo corretto... Puoi mandarmeli in formato Word?... 
Ti rispondo qui perch

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]Vittorio, grazie per i sottotitoli, ma txt-file non mi rende i simboli italiani in modo corretto... Puoi mandarmeli in formato Word?... 
Ti rispondo qui perch

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar][quote][quote:16666fe5]..."non

----------


## Vbar

[quote]A proposito, ti posso fare ancora un indovinello su "Kin-dza-dza"?   ::  
Quanti terrestri pi

----------


## Оля

> Direi  quattro: due uomini (Zio Vova e Violinista) e due donne (la “collega” di Anton e la moglie di Zio Vova).
> Giusto?

 Beh, se diciamo "pi

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> Direi  quattro: due uomini (Zio Vova e Violinista) e due donne (la “collega” di Anton e la moglie di Zio Vova).
> Giusto?

 Beh, se diciamo "pi

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]E Raiechka... chi

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]E Raiechka... chi

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar][quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]E Raiechka... chi

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> E’ corretto dire: Galina Borisovna  = Vera Semionovna = “collega” di Anton ? O devo "ripassare" il film?

 S

----------


## Оля

> 1. Quanti pianeti vengono visitati o citati nel film?

 Terra
Pluk
Alpha
Usm
Hanud 
Sembra che... cinque.   ::   
Ah, no, ancora
Venere
Saturno
Marte
Giove 
Allora nove.   

> 2. Questo film fa venire in mente un famoso romanzo dove il protagonista visita molti pianeti.

 Parola d'onore, ho indovinato subito, senza i suggerimenti che hai scritto sotto  :P 
"Le Petit Prince". Era il mio libro preferito quando ero piccola. 
Ma le rimanenti domande mi fanno paura molto...   ::  
Scusa, ma temo che non potr

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  1. Quanti pianeti vengono visitati o citati nel film?   Terra
> Pluk
> Alpha
> Usm
> Hanud 
> Sembra che... cinque.

 S

----------


## Оля

Vittorio, spero che non ti offendi se avr

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]Vittorio, spero che non ti offendi se avr

----------


## Оля

[quote=Оля] 

> Direi  quattro: due uomini (Zio Vova e Violinista) e due donne (la “collega” di Anton e la moglie di Zio Vova).
> Giusto?

 Beh, se diciamo "pi

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote="Оля":1al5iiu6] 

> Direi  quattro: due uomini (Zio Vova e Violinista) e due donne (la “collega” di Anton e la moglie di Zio Vova).
> Giusto?

 Beh, se diciamo "pi

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Questa gente che va su e gi

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Questa gente che va su e gi

----------


## Оля

"Tempestosamente"... Volevo dire _бурно.... Эмоционально_...   

> Il punto 4 mi mette in pace con la coscienza: se il mio Ковалев non “conosce” quella parola, sono giustificato.

 Eeeh, no, no.   ::  Il Ковалев non la conosce, ma TU la conosci gi

----------


## Vbar

> "Tempestosamente"... Volevo dire _бурно.... Эмоционально_...

 S

----------


## Оля

> Ecco qui, l’ho trovata:
> ГЕНАЦВАЛЕ   = Egregio, amico...

 Giusto.   

> Мой друг тоже  был очень рад!   
> Вчера вечером я был y него. 
> Мы долго говорили не только о фильме, но и об итальянских субтитрах. Во время нашего разговора_ он вдруг сказал: " Вот ‘Zio, zia, zappa, zucca, zucchero ...standardizzare’...

 Se "вдруг", allora

----------


## Vbar

> об итальянскими субтитрами -> об *итальянских субтитрах*

 Una domandina di grammatica, posso?
Quindi il complemento di argomento (parlare di/su)

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Quindi il complemento di argomento (parlare di/su)

----------


## Vbar

> Possiamo usare, come, certo, sa*p*rai anche tu, un avverbio "_по-итальянски_", ma non ha niente da fare con una forma breve dell'aggettivo.

 Grazie.   ::  
[quote]Только самую малость... Жаль, что меня там не было.   ::   
Un po' pi

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]In particolare ha voluto sapere perch

----------


## Vbar

[quote]Allora, non posso dire niente su "accosciarsi" (da noi "приседать"

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Cos

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Cos

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]In Italia, [i]il  bel paese l

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]In Italia, [i]il  bel paese l

----------


## Vbar

Оля, potresti per piacere controllare/correggere le parti in grassetto ?
(Come vedi ho deciso di preparare dei sottotitoli  in italiano “a mio uso e consumo”). 
Женечка, у меня к тебе неожиданное предложение.  _Zhenya, tesoro, avrei una proposta insolita._  ::   
Не пугай.  *Non preoccuparti/spaventarti.* 
Жень, давай встречать Новый Год вместе?  _Zhenya, aspettiamo l’Anno Nuovo insieme?_ 
Конечно, вместе. Мы и собираемся вместе. 
[i]Certo, insieme. Ma non l’avevamo gi

----------


## Оля

Ого!   ::   
La mia variante

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]  
La mia variante

----------


## Оля

> - Jenya, cara

 Женя

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> - Jenya, cara

 Женя

----------


## Оля

> Lei orna l'albero di Capodanno e chiede la vetta (un ornamento) per l'abete.
> 			
> 		  Ah, la “punta” (non so se esiste un altro termine) dell’albero di Natale, una decorazione che ha una forma “appuntita” che si mette in cima all’albero.

 Anche noi non la chiamiamo "макушка" o "макушечка". Anzi diciamo "верхушка". Ma in questa svena la donna dice "макушечка", beh, cos

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> Lei orna l'albero di Capodanno e chiede la vetta (un ornamento) per l'abete.
> 			
> 		  Ah, la “punta” (non so se esiste un altro termine) dell’albero di Natale, una decorazione che ha una forma “appuntita” che si mette in cima all’albero.

 Anche noi non la chiamiamo "макушка" o "макушечка". Anzi diciamo "верхушка". Ma in questa s*c*ena la donna dice "макушечка", beh, cos

----------


## Оля

> Da noi ieri era la festa dell’Epifania (con l’accento sulla seconda i, lo sapevi?) e si dice che “l’Epifania, tutte le feste le porta via”.

 Non sapevo niente di Epifania...
Da noi

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> Da noi ieri era la festa dell’Epifania (con l’accento sulla seconda i, lo sapevi?) e si dice che “l’Epifania, tutte le feste le porta via”.

 Non sapevo niente di Epifania...
Da noi

----------


## Vbar

Оля, potresti per piacere (pi

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Оля, potresti per piacere (pi

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Оля, potresti per piacere (pi

----------


## Оля

> _Турин_ e _Рим_  si declinano come il sostantivo neutro mare "Mope"?

 Mmmm... Perch

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> _Турин_ e _Рим_  si declinano come il sostantivo neutro mare "Mope"?

 Mmmm... Perch

----------


## Vbar

[quote]Ok. Io gi

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]E non si pu

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]E non si pu

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Come ho detto, ho trascritto alcuni passi (~_отрывок, выдержка из книги_) di un articolo di uno scrittore russo un po’ controverso, (~_спорный_ , discusso). Il titolo dell’articolo

----------


## Vbar

> Sto aspettando le tue impressioni!!

 Allora, anch’io, finalmente, ho visto il famoso “Ironia del destino”.
Come ho gi

----------


## Оля

[quote]Nel film ci sono alcune belle canzoni (o canzoni-poesie). Purtroppo ho dovuto accontentarmi del testo tradotto. 
Una delle scene che mi

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote]Nel film ci sono alcune belle canzoni (o canzoni-poesie). Purtroppo ho dovuto accontentarmi del testo tradotto. 
Una delle scene che mi

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Dire che c’

----------


## Vbar

[quote][quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Dire che c’

----------


## Оля

> Una scopa ...verde?

 Questo

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> Una scopa ...verde?

 P.S.
Ecco, ho trovato nei sottotitoli inglesi:
- I'll get your bag for you!
- I don't trust you. I have an expensive birch switch in it. 
Beh, non so che cos'

----------


## Vbar

Оля, anch’io ho una domanda (facile) per te. 
La domanda si riferisce ai film che ho visto io (i primi tre di Holmes, “Sollazzi giovanili”, Kin-dza-dza e Ironia). 
Allora, in due scene di due film diversi una donna (molto arrabbiata) si rivolge a un uomo con un termine (эпитет   ::  ) che suona un po’ come in italiano. 
Qual

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Оля, anch’io ho una domanda (facile) per te. 
La domanda si riferisce ai film che ho visto io (i primi tre di Holmes, “Sollazzi giovanili”, Kin-dza-dza e Ironia). 
Allora, in due scene di due film diversi una donna (molto arrabbiata) si rivolge a un uomo con un termine (эпитет   ::  ) che suona un po’ come in italiano. 
Qual

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Оля, anch’io ho una domanda (facile) per te. 
La domanda si riferisce ai film che ho visto io (i primi tre di Holmes, “Sollazzi giovanili”, Kin-dza-dza e Ironia). 
Allora, in due scene di due film diversi una donna (molto arrabbiata) si rivolge a un uomo con un termine (эпитет   ::  ) che suona un po’ come in italiano. 
Qual

----------


## Оля

> Allora, in due scene di due film diversi una donna (molto arrabbiata) si rivolge a un uomo con un termine (эпитет   ) che suona un po’ come in italiano.

 Uhm, forse non capisco bene la parola "arrabbiato"... Ma da noi _взбешенный, раздраженный_ significa un'emozione molto forte. Allora non riesco a ricordarmi nessuna donna "molto arrabbiata" nel primo film su Sherlock Holms (e, pu

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> Allora, in due scene di due film diversi una donna (molto arrabbiata) si rivolge a un uomo con un termine (эпитет   ) che suona un po’ come in italiano.

 Uhm, forse non capisco bene la parola "arrabbiato"... Ma da noi _взбешенный, раздраженный_ significa un'emozione molto forte. Allora non riesco a ricordarmi nessuna donna "molto arrabbiata" nel primo film su Sherlock Holms (e, pu

----------


## Vbar

Forse questo ti pu

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Forse questo ti pu

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Forse questo ti pu

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]La prossima volta, prima di farti una domanda-indovinello sui film, ci penser

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]La prossima volta, prima di farti una domanda-indovinello sui film, ci penser

----------


## Оля

> Comunque devo ammettere che non era facile.

 Quello che mi ha confuso le idee, era "una donna _molto arrabbiata_" (perch

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> Comunque devo ammettere che non era facile.

 Quello che mi ha confuso le idee, era "una donna _molto arrabbiata_" (perch

----------


## Оля

> Оля, i tuoi banditi-pistoleros sembrano una versione “latina” di Bi e Uef.

 Ah, loro sono такие очаровашки!   ::  
Sai, risulta che l

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Оля, i tuoi banditi-pistoleros sembrano una versione “latina” di Bi e Uef.   Ah, loro sono такие очаровашки!

 I tuoi pistoleros sono  cos

----------


## Оля

> “Oчаровашки” non l’ho trovato nemmeno sul Kovalev “maggiore”.  Allora ho provato con la radice “очарова-” e ho trovato i verbi очаровать e очаровывать.

 S

----------


## Vbar

> Ecco quello che cantano:

 [quote]Мы бандито, (~Siamo banditi)
Гангстерито, (~Siamo gangster)
Мы кастето, пистолето... (cantano "к*о*стето", ma... non

----------


## Оля

> Sono simpaticissimi! Come si chiamano?

 Sembra... _Жулико Бандито_ e _Де ля Воро Гангстерито_.   ::     

> Avresti, per caso,  il testo anche di questo frammento?

 Prego:   ::   
- Добрый день, сэр! Черт подери, из-за Фукса мы ничего не можем сделать!
- Вчера ночью товар был уже почти у нас в руках, но произошла авария.
- Головы раскалываются! Ma che cosa cretina, siamo cotti, ma guarda!
- Va bene! 
- О боже, что он делает?! Cretino! ...??...  ...frutti del diavolo ... rapide... parole... vite... ...??... mamma mia!..  ...travente...
- Va bene! 
- Сегодня во что бы то ни стало нам надо проникнуть на эту скорлупку (cos

----------


## Vbar

> Sono simpaticissimi! Come si chiamano?
> 			
> 		  Sembra... _Жулико Бандито_ e _Де ля Воро Гангстерито_.

 Giustamente sembra..., perch

----------


## Оля

> A questo proposito,   il mio orecchio, mi dice che, _a volte_, la "ы" ha un suono che *ricorda un po’* la “u” francese. Per esempio nella parola “сыр”..., ho detto che ricorda un po’).

 No, penso che non abbia ragione tu...
Non sono esperto dei suoni francesi, ma per quanto che so (o - per quanto che sento), la *u* francese sembra *ю* russo, o [b]

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> A questo proposito,   il mio orecchio, mi dice che, _a volte_, la "ы" ha un suono che *ricorda un po’* la “u” francese. Per esempio nella parola “сыр”..., ho detto che ricorda un po’).

 No, penso che non abbia ragione tu...
Non sono esperto ([color=green]in italiano si pu

----------


## Оля

> Un'imitazione comica di questa nota cantante dovrebbe trovarsi nell’episodio “_Алло, мы ищем таланты”_ della serie "Ну погоди"!
> Ho indovinato?

 Dimmi il numero dell'episodio. Lo dovrei scaricare per guardare.   ::

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Un'imitazione comica di questa nota cantante dovrebbe trovarsi nell’episodio “_Алло, мы ищем таланты”_ della serie "Ну погоди"!
> Ho indovinato?   Dimmi il numero dell'episodio. Lo dovrei scaricare per guardare.

 Ho un unico file con tutti gli episodi in sequenza e senza numerazione.
L’episodio da me citato ha questo tempo: 2:11 su 2:52. Se il totale degli episodi

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Ancora una cosa. In molte occasioni, quando sento pronunciare i pronomi ты e мы, il mio orecchio sente che la lettera ы ha due suoni leggermente diversi. Mi sembra di sentire un suono pi

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Ancora una cosa. In molte occasioni, quando sento pronunciare i pronomi ты e мы, il mio orecchio sente che la lettera ы ha due suoni leggermente diversi. Mi sembra di sentire un suono pi

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Forse, per analogia, il nostro “mi” suona quaaaaaasi come il vostro *мы*, naturalmente un po' pi

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Forse, per analogia, il nostro “mi” suona quaaaaaasi come il vostro *мы*, naturalmente un po' pi

----------


## Оля

Ma.................. Che fine ha fatto il tuo post?!   ::  
Только я собралась на него отвечать.... как он исчез.   ::

----------


## Vbar

> Ma.................. Che fine ha fatto il tuo post?!   
> Только я собралась на него отвечать.... как он исчез.

 Scusa, ma ho passato tutta la sera a correggere delle prove scritte...e alla fine ero molto stanco e depresso. 
Cos

----------


## Vbar

Addendum a  

> Che fine ha fatto il tuo post?!

 Pensierino della notte: a volte penso che certi studenti mi capiranno Когда рак свистнет oppure когда слон полетит.   ::

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]1. Come si pu

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]1. Come si pu

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]hai mai visto "Il Grande Fratello" in tv? S

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]hai mai visto "Il Grande Fratello" in tv? S

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Il primo

----------


## Vbar

[quote]No, non penso che sia una svista del traduttore. Penso che la frase... _deve_ essere sbagliata per motivi che ho descritto. Se dire "Ешь как говоришь", il primo significato che viene in mente

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Ma _eшьте_

----------


## Vbar

[quote][quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Ma _eшьте_

----------


## Оля

La canzone mi

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]La canzone mi

----------


## Оля

> Понимаешь? Для Джонса музыка - это не ремесло, это альтернатива: свести её к одной профессии означало бы похоронить заживо свою свободу (“_Не ради денег, не ради любви, не ради неба_”). 
> И не могу сказать тебе, не закончу ли я тем, что рано или поздно, последую - с изменениями, с оговорками - его примеру.

 Ma anch'io non posso non dire lo stesso, credimi...   ::   
Jones

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Понимаешь? Для Джонса музыка - это не ремесло, это альтернатива: свести её к одной профессии означало бы похоронить заживо свою свободу (“_Не ради денег, не ради любви, не ради неба_”). 
> И не могу сказать тебе, не закончу ли я тем, что рано или поздно, последую - с изменениями, с оговорками - его примеру.   Ma anch'io non posso non dire lo stesso, credimi...

 Certo che ti credo... a volte, [i]in diesem Tal der Tr

----------


## Оля

По-моему, ты что-то загрустил в последние дни.  :)

----------


## Vbar

> По-моему, ты что-то загрустил в последние дни.

 Да, вообще-то ты права... или ты не неправа.   ::  Но я тоже не неправ.  ::  
Dovrei cercare un manuale dal titolo: ”Kак преодолеть трудности и не загрустить”.
O, meglio, dovrei scriverlo io, giorno dopo giorno... 
Ma avrei bisogno anche di un altro manuale: “Как преодолевать трудности в преподающих студентах  ... и преподающих соответствующие предметы их   ::  родителях”.

----------


## Оля

> Ma avrei bisogno anche di un altro manuale: “Как преодолевать трудности в преподающих студентах  ... и преподающих соответствующие предметы их   родителях”.

 Non ho capito il titolo del manuale...   ::  Puoi dirlo in italiano?
(non ho capito _"...в преподающих студентах и преподающих соответствующие предметы их родителях"_)

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Ma avrei bisogno anche di un altro manuale: “Как преодолевать трудности в преподающих студентах  ... и преподающих соответствующие предметы их   родителях”.   Non ho capito il titolo del manuale...   Puoi dirlo in italiano?
> (non ho capito _"...в преподающих студентах и преподающих соответствующие предметы их родителях"_)

 “Come superare le difficolt

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]“Come superare le difficolt

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]“Come superare le difficolt

----------


## Vbar

Ciao, Оля!   ::  
Avrei bisogno di alcune informazioni sugli esami universitari in Russia.
Potresti dirmi quello che

----------


## Оля

Ciao, Vittorio. Prima di tutto dovrei dire che non avevo molti esami nella mia vita.   ::   Allora posso raccontarti solo quello che so io. 
[quote=Vbar]In Italia abbiamo:
1. esami _solo orali_ per certe discipline, oppure
2. esami _scritti e orali_. Quasi sempre si

----------


## Vbar

> Ciao, Vittorio. Prima di tutto dovrei dire che non avevo molti esami nella mia vita.    Allora posso raccontarti solo quello che so io.

 Da un punto di vista generale (non solo scolastico) questo tuo  _incipit_ mi fa venire in mente  la commedia di Eduardo De Filippo 
“Gli esami non finiscono mai” (purtroppo...   ::  ).
Eduardo De Filippo, come forse sai,

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Eduardo De Filippo, come forse sai,

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Eduardo De Filippo, come forse sai,

----------


## Vbar

> Ma:
> There are more things in heaven and earth, Vittorio,
> Than are dreamt of in your philosophy.

 Ci sono giorni in cui la mente mi dice che potrebbe essere vero che 
                                          2+2 = 5  
 [i](Il cervello

----------


## Оля

Ciao, Vittorio!!
Scusami per il lungo silenzio – mi era molto difficile questi giorni concentrarmi per scrivere un lungo post in italiano... e per rispondere a un lungo post in italiano.   ::   E poi, a dire il vero, non ho capito completamente il tuo penultimo post.   ::  Non posso capire chi

----------


## Vbar

Ciao, Оля!
Ti risponder

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]Ciao, Vittorio!!
Scusami per il lungo silenzio – mi era molto difficile questi giorni concentrarmi per scrivere un lungo post in italiano... e per rispondere a un lungo post in italiano.    E poi, a dire il vero, non ho capito completamente il tuo penultimo post.   ::  Non posso capire chi

----------


## Vbar

Ciao, Оля!   ::  
Potresti per piacere  controllare questa traduzione? 
L’affermazione "2+2 = 5"

----------


## Оля

> Утверждение "2+2=5" относительно ближе к истине, чем утверждение "2+2=8". 
> Можно даже сказать, что переход от второго утверждения к первому *есть* победа мысли и фантастический успех науки, (*если бы мы не знали)/если не знать,* что 2+2=4.

 Quasi tutto

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> Утверждение "2+2=5" относительно ближе к истине, чем утверждение "2+2=8". 
> Можно даже сказать, что переход от второго утверждения к первому *есть* победа мысли и фантастический успех науки, (*если бы мы не знали)/если не знать,* что 2+2=4.

 Quasi tutto

----------


## Оля

> Nel disegno si vede “2x2=4” disegnato con tanti “piccoli 5”, quasi per mettere in dubbio il risultato.

 Oh, mein Gott, non l'ho notato...   ::   
[quote]Eh s

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Nel disegno si vede “2x2=4” disegnato con tanti “piccoli 5”, quasi per mettere in dubbio il risultato.   Oh, mein Gott, non l'ho notato...

 Оля, Оля... appena vedi un numero ..._vai nel pallone_   ::  (andare nel pallone=essere un po’ confusi, non avere pi

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]S

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]S

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Ma ho ancora qualche difficolt

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Ma ho ancora qualche difficolt

----------


## Оля

> “Vocativo non-esistente”? Bella definizione enigmatica!  (Лена – а = Лен...~massima semplificazione dei nomi ) Forse esiste qualcosa del genere anche in italiano quando diciamo: Betty invece di Elisabetta oppure Vic invece di Vittorio.

 No, penso di no... Betty

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> “Vocativo non-esistente”? Bella definizione enigmatica!  (Лена – а = Лен...~massima semplificazione dei nomi ) Forse esiste qualcosa del genere anche in italiano quando diciamo: Betty invece di Elisabetta oppure Vic invece di Vittorio.

 No, penso di no... Betty

----------


## Vbar

[quote]Nell’appartamento di Nadya o di Zhenya, da un porta-giornali/riviste  spunta un giornale e si pu

----------


## Оля

[quote]In termini tecnici, come sai meglio di me, per evitare uno “iato” sgradevole per l’udito, si deve usare l’apostrofo. 
E questo, pi

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote]In termini tecnici, come sai meglio di me, per evitare uno “iato” sgradevole per l’udito, si deve usare l’apostrofo. 
E questo, pi

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Allora c’

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Allora c’

----------


## Оля

Vittorio, spero che leggi questo thread perche' il mio box dei messaggi privati e' pieno e non ho nessuna forza per sistemarlo.   ::   ::  
Non sei contro se rispondero' qui? 
[quote=Vbar]E subito dopo anche Sasha fa un po’ di musica, vestito un po’ da “boh

----------


## Vbar

> Vittorio, spero che leggi questo thread perche' il mio box dei messaggi privati e' pieno e non ho nessuna forza per sistemarlo.    
> Non sei contro se rispondero' qui?

 Certo che no, why should I?    ::  
Solo che potr

----------


## Vbar

[quote][quote=Vbar]E subito dopo anche Sasha fa un po’ di musica, vestito un po’ da “boh

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Ma

----------


## Vbar

> Все мое ношу с собой.  = Omnia mea mecum porto.

 Grazie per le tue osservazioni.   ::  
Risponder

----------


## Vbar

> [quote:21nnsyn1]E come mai non si vedono le sue mani sulla chitarra?

 Perche' la faccia e' piu' bella delle mani!  :P [/quote:21nnsyn1] 
K твоему ответу / рассуждению не придерёшься! (La tua risposta non fa una grinza, penso che  ты иногда хитрее самого чёрта).   ::   
A proposito della canzone, ho provato a tradurre i primi tre/quattro versi... poi la mia _vis poetica_ si

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Per

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Per

----------


## Оля

> K твоему ответу / рассуждению не придерёшься!

 К твоему ответу va bene, ma рассуждению non e' adatto qui. 
[quote]A proposito della canzone, ho provato a tradurre i primi tre/quattro versi... poi la mia _vis poetica_ si

----------


## Vbar

[quote]A proposito della canzone, ho provato a tradurre i primi tre/quattro versi... poi la mia _vis poetica_ si

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]До чего ж вы мое сердце 
Этим огорчаете!
Позову я голубя,
Позову я *сизого*
Ой, пошлю *дролечке* письмо,
Да мы начнем все сызнова. 
Perch

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 
"До чего" e "_для_ чего" (perch

----------


## Оля

> [i]Говорила мышка мышке: 
> Diceva un topolino a una topolina (Diceva un topo a un suo collega)

 мышка мышке - un topolino/a a un altro/a, cioe' a un altro/a, ma a qualcuno che e' dello stesso genere come lui/lei.   ::   
[quote=Vbar]Mi fai venire in mente *proprio* (esattamente) quello che diceva una mia collega alcuni anni fa. Diceva che di fronte a una poesia, noi dovremmo sempre *non capire* tutto e subito.  Questa *non-comprensione*

----------


## Vbar

> Mi fa molto piacere che ho capito subito queste due righe (sembra), anche se non sono in un italiano moderno...  
> Un di' = una volta?
> teco = con te?
> si vienne = venne?

 S

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Scusa, la mia frase non

----------


## Vbar

> Ah, certo, capito adesso.
> Quello che mi ha confuso le idee, e' "parti" (non "ruoli)" e... questo "film" che non cambia nel plurale!!    
> (Ma sai... Temo che questo film sia quasi l'unico dove non dice la parola... quella inglese, ma tu capisci   )

 Ah, anche lui dice... con quella bella voce... in inglese!   ::     

> [quote:1i4wx6b4](Hai notato che tutte le persone che si separano da Grenouille fanno una brutta fine ~ плохо кончатся)?

 _Плохо кончают_.
Кончатся e' il futuro, a proposito.
Si', hai ra*g*ione...[/quote:1i4wx6b4]  

> [quote:1i4wx6b4]e' tutto girato (... o "ripreso"?) molto bello. (girato molto bene).

 Uhm... Sai, in russo, c'e' una grandissima differenza tra "хорошо снято" e "красиво снято". Хорошо снято significa it's made well / not bad / it's ok.
Красиво снято significa it's 'captured' beautiful / the picture is wonderful and the cameraman's work is splendid / the colours are beautiful. 
Ecco quello che volevo dire  :: [/quote:1i4wx6b4]
S

----------


## Оля

> Si', hai ra*g*ione...

 Penso che se avrai scritto ra*g*ione, avro' alla fine ricordato come si scriva questa parola.  ::     

> un “ossimoro” (=оксиморон)

 E' оксюморон in russo.   

> Beh, il gusto/sapore non era cattivo... , ma, a proposito, volevi dire “*o*rrore” oppure “*e*rrore”

 Proprio orrore. Ужас. Кошмар.  ::    

> Since I’m still under the effects of that dreary ice cream, I’ve just recorded two short passages from two famous English novels, and have sent them to you. 
> I hope you will understand everything (in any case you can retrieve the text on the Internet).

 Of course, I _didn't_ understand everything! My English is not at all that good as you imagine  ::    

> ma non dimenticare che Mr. Baldini era un italiano... (vero)?

 Non, non penso che fosse 'un italiano vero',   ::  ma penso che davvero fosse un origine italiano, isn't his name Italian, eh?  ::  
A proposito,
non ti pare che su questa foto http://gurchenko.ru/foto/spb/spb2.jpg
l'attrice che ti e' nota somigli una famosa attrice italiana?   ::

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar     
> 			
> 				Si', hai ra*g*ione...
> 			
> 		     Penso che se avrai scritto ra*g*ione, avro' alla fine ricordato come si scriva questa parola.

 (Penso che se tu *avessi* scritto..., *avrei* finalmente ricordato come si *scrive*...).
Sono sicuro che non lo dimenticherai pi

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Sono sicuro che non lo dimenticherai pi

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Sono sicuro che non lo dimenticherai pi

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]A dirla tutta (variante di “a dire la verit

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]A dirla tutta (variante di “a dire la verit

----------


## Оля

> Piace a moltissimi italiani.

 Piace anche a me. E' una donna bellissima, secondo me  :: 
E si', mi piace anche come un'attrice (da un'attrice?)... ma non cosi' molto come una donna.   ::  Buffo, vero?  ::  
[quote]Tuttavia lei lo lascia entrare (per curiosit

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Piace a moltissimi italiani.   Piace anche a me. E' una donna bellissima, secondo me 
> E si', mi piace anche come __ attrice (da un'attrice?)... ma non cosi' tanto come __ donna.   Buffo, vero?

 Buffo...e curioso.   ::  
Allora, ti piace perch

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Buffo...e curioso.   ::  
Allora, ti piace perch

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Он прямо так сразу и сказал: я сын генерала.
[i]Ha proprio detto cos

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Buffo...e curioso.   ::  
Allora, ti piace perch

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Он прямо так сразу и сказал: я сын генерала.
[i]Ha proprio detto cos

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Io posso solo dire che attrici “occidentali” come Sofia Loren, Mangano, Lollobrigida o come Anita Ekberg o Mae West diventarono famose pi

----------


## Vbar

> [quote:1azc5b5c]Il mio Kovalev dice:  rimorchiare una ragazza = подцепить девушку ~ to pick up a girl.

 Uhm... Se rimorchiare e' "pick up", allora non e' proprio quello che Tamara dice. Perche' подцепить, to pick up e' un po' altro. Forse "ha portato" va bene. Il problema e' __ che in italiano non c'e' una parola per la nostra девица. Девица in russo non e' lo stesso che девушка, ma voi usate 'ragazza' per entrambi...[/quote:1azc5b5c]
E’ vero, ma per essere pi

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]E’ vero, ma per essere pi

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]E’ vero, ma per essere pi

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar][quote][quote:39qtnhx3]40
00:04:13,850 --> 00:04:16,770
Sasha, perch

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar][quote][quote:1fwwo41h]40
00:04:13,850 --> 00:04:16,770
Sasha, perch

----------


## Оля

> Mi sono dimenticato di cambiare il titolo del film...    
> Quindi, titolo film: *“Cinque serate”.*

 In tal caso dovrebbe essere _Prima serata, Seconda serata, Terza serata_, ecc, no?   

> Forse per risparmiare spazio ha messo tutto insieme...in ogni caso, dice che l'accento cade sulla "e".

 Uhm... No, no, sono due parole diverse. "Д*е*вица" e' obsoleto-poetico e non si usa oggi. "Дев*и*ца" si usa e ha molte varie sfumature a seconda dal contesto.

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Mi sono dimenticato di cambiare il titolo del film...    
> Quindi, titolo film: *“Cinque serate”.*   In tal caso dovrebbe essere _Prima serata, Seconda serata, Terza serata_, ecc, no?

 S

----------


## Оля

Che ne dici di questa variante (ho corretto un po' anche il tempo se non hai nulla in contrario   ::  )? 
[quote]1
00:00:08,100 --> 00:00:11,000
MOSFILM 
2
00:00:19,100 --> 00:00:21,000
Cinque serate (in sospeso   ::  ) 
3
00:00:21,001 --> 00:00:25,000
Adattamento da "Cinque serate''
di  A. Volodin. 
4
00:00:25,500 --> 00:00:28,800
Sceneggiatura:
A. Adabashyan, N. Mikhalkov 
5
00:00:29,660 --> 00:00:33,400
Regia:
Nikita Mikhalkov 
6
00:00:33,800 --> 00:00:37,100
Fotografia:
Pavel Lebeshev 
7
00:00:37,770 --> 00:00:42,100
Scenografia: 
A. Adabashyan, A. Samulekin 
8
00:00:44,730 --> 00:00:47,400
Suono: E. Popova 
9
00:01:34,600 --> 00:01:36,600
Interpreti 
10
00:01:37,237 --> 00:01:40,718
Tamara - Ludmila Gurcenko 
11
00:01:41,412 --> 00:01:44,812
Alexandr Petrovich - Stalisnav Lubshin 
12
00:01:46,412 --> 00:01:49,572
Zoia - Valentina Telichkina 
13
00:01:51,411 --> 00:01:54,625
Katia - Larisa Kuznetsova 
14
00:01:55,544 --> 00:01:58,638
Slava - Igor Nefedov 
15
00:02:07,583 --> 00:02:11,050
Timofeyev - Aleksandr Adabashyan  
16
00:02:23,100 --> 00:02:25,300
Prima serata 
17
00:02:25,850 --> 00:02:28,900
- Allora,  trovato?
- S

----------


## Vbar

Dubbio risolto.
Il “De Mauro” e un paio di telefonate mi hanno convinto che

----------


## Оля

> 34
> 00:03:43,085 --> 00:03:46,845
> C'era un tale che mi faceva la corte

 E' normale senza un sostantivo?  ::  Non dovrebbe essere "un tal _uomo_"?
Cosa significa "un tale"? Significa "un taaaaaaale!...", "un uomo cosi' interessante"? 
[quote]35
00:03:47,418 --> 00:03:51,800
Era un po' anziano, a dire il vero.
E mia madre

----------


## Vbar

> 34
> 00:03:43,085 --> 00:03:46,845
> C'era un tale che mi faceva la corte
> 			
> 		  E' normale senza un sostantivo?  Non dovrebbe essere "un tal _uomo_"?
> Cosa significa "un tale"? Significa "un taaaaaaale!...", "un uomo cosi' interessante"?

 S

----------


## Оля

> "incinta un po'”= “almost pregnant”

 No, "*a bit* pregnant"  ::  Мы говорим "немножко беременная".   ::     

> Только бы сказать/ Если бы сказать (постоянно):

 Questa frase non e' troppo chiara e non suona bene qui. A proposito, se постоянно, allora говорить (imperfettivo), non "сказать" (_once_).   

> _Нечёткая логика и теория нечётких множеств — раздел математики, являющийся обобщением классической логики и теории множеств. Понятие нечеткой логики было введено профессором Лотфи Заде в 1965 г._   Бла-бла-бла...

 [quote]La mia frase significa ~: _“Accidenti/By George! Ma che sfortuna_!”, [i]“Ma guardate che cosa mi

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]La mia frase significa ~: _“Accidenti/By George! Ma che sfortuna_!”, [i]“Ma guardate che cosa mi

----------


## Оля

> [quote:2xakaadl]77
> 00:07:48,036 --> 00:07:52,269
> Che puzza in tutto l'appartamento!
> Possibile che non se ne siano accorti?
> 			
> 		  Non capisco "che non se ne siano accorti".
> La mia traduzione rude (letterale): _Ma che puzza [si sente] in tutto l'appartamento!
> Possibile che non la sentissero?_

 “_che non se ne siano accorti”=_ che [i vicini] non si siano accorti di essa [la puzza], che [i vicini] non l’abbiano sentita/che non la sentissero.[/quote:2xakaadl]
Puoi scriverlo in inglese? I still don't understand... 
A proposito, intendevo "Ma *la* puzza [si sente] in tutto l'appartamento"...

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar     
> 			
> 				[quote:hekai8m9]77
> 00:07:48,036 --> 00:07:52,269
> Che puzza in tutto l'appartamento!
> Possibile che non se ne siano accorti?
> 			
> 		  Non capisco "che non se ne siano accorti".
> La mia traduzione rude (letterale): _Ma che puzza [si sente] in tutto l'appartamento!
> Possibile che non la sentissero?_   “_che non se ne siano accorti”=_ che [i vicini] non si siano accorti di essa [la puzza], che [i vicini] non l’abbiano sentita/che non la sentissero.

 Puoi scriverlo in inglese? I still don't understand... 
A proposito, intendevo "Ma *la* puzza [si sente] in tutto l'appartamento"...[/quote:hekai8m9] 
Roughly speaking:” _How is it possible they didn’t  become aware of  that_?” (bad smell).
Accorgersi di qualcosa~ to become aware of /to perceive/sentire rumori/odori, ecc.

----------


## Оля

> 105
> 00:09:56,184 --> 00:09:59,384
> Domani mattina apra la porta 
> senza fare troppo rumore

 "senza fare troppo rumore" significa ~without noise?
No, lui dice "Non l'apra fortemente, aprala con prudenza [~altrimenti puo' darmi un colpo]"... 
[quote]107
00:10:21,300 --> 00:10:22,612
Perch

----------


## Vbar

> 105
> 00:09:56,184 --> 00:09:59,384
> Domani mattina apra la porta 
> senza fare troppo rumore
> 			
> 		  "senza fare troppo rumore" significa ~without noise?
> No, lui dice "Non l'apra fortemente, la apra con prudenza [~altrimenti puo' darmi un colpo]"...

 S

----------


## Оля

> 104
> 00:09:53,608 --> 00:09:55,907
> - Mi sono coricato vicino
> all'attaccapanni.

 Si puo' dire "Mi corichero'..."?   

> 130
> 00:13:11,390 --> 00:13:13,648
> ...diventano molto combattive e
> perfino indisciplinate.

 Cosa significa "combattive" qui? ~Agressive? Se si', non e' giusto perche' il senso e' "svelte, sciolte".   

> 131
> 00:13:14,490 --> 00:13:17,440
> Ce n'era una carina
> ma molto spettinata.

 Tamara non parla di una ragazza concreta. Dice: _Talvolta vedi: una ragazza molto carina, ma spettinata._   

> 134
> 00:13:31,499 --> 00:13:34,449
> Vivo una vita piena.
> non posso lamentarmi.

 Si puo' dire "_In una parola_, vivo una vita piena" ?   

> 135
> 00:13:36,115 --> 00:13:40,249
> - Vivi sola?
> - No, con Slavik, mio nipote.

 (ho deciso di sostituire Slava con *Slavik*  ::  )
Come suona: _Ma perche' sola?
Vivo con Slavik, mio nipote._ 
[quote]136
00:13:41,799 --> 00:13:45,999
Lucia

----------


## Vbar

> 104
> 00:09:53,608 --> 00:09:55,907
> - Mi sono coricato vicino
> all'attaccapanni.
> 			
> 		  Si puo' dire "Mi corichero'..."?

 S

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar][quote][quote:2fpet1v6]65
00:07:11,000 --> 00:07:12,753
Accidenti, ne ho gi

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar][quote][quote:51ftatzc]65
00:07:11,000 --> 00:07:12,753
Accidenti, ne ho gi

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Allora

----------


## Vbar

Olya, il mio computer o sistema operativo

----------


## Оля

Le mie condoglianze...
Puo' darsi lo potrei riparare...  ::

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Allora

----------


## Оля

Ciao!
Sono lieta che hai avvitato tutte le lampadine fulminate  ::  
Grazie per i commenti!   

> Piccola  osservazione come spettatore.
> Qui Tamara (o Volodin o lo sceneggiatore) sono un po’ categorici (~категориальные?). 
> “_Quando lavorano solo ragazze_...”suona come una legge generale. Io avrei detto: “Sai, nel mio reparto lavorano solo ragazze e ho notato che...”.

 Ma e' quello che intende Tamara. Intende una legge generale. Quando lavorano solo ragazze, non solo nel suo reparto, ma generalmente. 
[quote]Nota che “rimanere soli” pu

----------


## Vbar

> Ciao!
> Sono lieta che hai avvitato tutte le lampadine fulminate

 Speriamo di averle avvitate bene   ::    
[quote][quote:1axiwmve]Nota che “rimanere soli” pu

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar] 

> накопилось (qui) = sono gia' molti (e gia' non sapete dove dovete sistemarli, come utilizzarli)

 Va bene.
[i]Forse in alcune case si possono 
gi

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar] 

> накопилось (qui) = sono gia' molti (e gia' non sapete dove dovete sistemarli, come utilizzarli)

 Va bene.
[i]Forse in alcune case si possono 
gi

----------


## Оля

> Volevo dire ~ “Vorrei conservare, tenere, confermare (~ _Сохранять_, _утверждать_)”, ... “_continuare a fare/tradurre anche quei sottotitoli di quello che dicono alla TV.._.”.

 Ah, _оставить_ allora. Утверждать non e' adatto qui. 
[quote]No. 
Si potrebbe dire: “Qui se ne star

----------


## Vbar

[quote][quote:275q8cyt]No. 
Si potrebbe dire: “Qui se ne star

----------


## Оля

> Io, per esempio, che _conosco quasi tutto_ sulla “komunalka”      ho ancora dei  dubbi sul frigorifero. Ce n’era uno solo in comune o no? Oppure dubbi sugli strofinacci per asciugare i piatti... Come facevano per distinguerli? Avevano una “sigla”/"un codice" stampato sullo strofinaccio?...

 Io, per esempio, ho visto solo in film genta che asciuga i piatti. Io non lo faceva mai. Da noi ci sono сушилки для посуды... Ma non vedo un problema qui - se qualcuno vuole asciugare i piatti perche' non tenere i strofinacci nella/sulla sua tavola o nella sua camera...
A proposito del frigorifero - si puo' vedere che c'e' almeno ancora uno nella cucina. Forse c'era _un_ frigorifero per _due_ famiglie, forse no... Forse qualcuno ha messo il suo frigorifero nella sua camera e non nella cucina.   

> E’ vero che Tamara e Sasha (“il ragazzo”) abitano nello stesso posto

 Intendevi _Slava_  ::  
[quote]Forse

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля] 

> Io, per esempio, che _conosco quasi tutto_ sulla “komunalka”      ho ancora dei  dubbi sul frigorifero. Ce n’era uno solo in comune o no? Oppure dubbi sugli strofinacci per asciugare i piatti... Come facevano per distinguerli? Avevano una “sigla”/"un codice" stampato sullo strofinaccio?...

 Io, per esempio, ho visto solo in film gente che asciuga i piatti. Io non lo facevo mai.  (Meglio: _io non l'ho mai fatto_) Da noi ci sono сушилки для посуды... Ma non vedo un problema qui - se qualcuno vuole asciugare i piatti perche' non tenere gli strofinacci nella sua tavola o nella sua camera...
A proposito del frigorifero - si puo' vedere che [color=blue]ce n'

----------


## Оля

> In fondo, si poteva organizzare una cenetta o un banchetto (come a casa di Tamara nella seconda sera), senza usare troppo la cucina in comune.

 In cucine come questa, negli appartamenti come questo, non mangiavano mai. Solo cucinavano. E' impossibile pranzare o cenare nella cucina comune se nell'appartamento vivono 10-20 persone...
Beh, Slavik e Katia di notte la' mangiano un po', ma e' di notte e non possono veramente andare nella camera di Tamara  ::  
[quote]Ma non corrisponde (pi

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  In fondo, si poteva organizzare una cenetta o un banchetto (come a casa di Tamara nella seconda sera), senza usare troppo la cucina in comune.   In cucine come questa, in appartamenti come questo, non mangiavano mai. Solo cucinavano. (Cucinavano soltanto)  E' impossibile pranzare o cenare nella cucina comune se nell'appartamento vivono 10-20 persone...
> Beh, Slavik e Katia di notte la' mangiano un po', ma e' di notte e non possono veramente andare nella camera di Tamara

 [quote][quote:3i01aor2]Ma non corrisponde (pi

----------


## Оля

[quote]217
00:22:22,065 --> 00:22:25,390
Ma quando lei ha bisogno di qualcosa,
lui

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote]217
00:22:22,065 --> 00:22:25,390
Ma quando lei ha bisogno di qualcosa,
lui

----------


## Оля

Ti ho mandato il file. 
L'unica cosa che non capisco in "prima sera" e': 
[quote]260
00:25:26,549 --> 00:25:29,590
Anche lei

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]Ti ho mandato il file. 
L'unica cosa che non capisco in "prima sera" e': 
[quote]260
00:25:26,549 --> 00:25:29,590
Anche lei

----------


## Оля

[quote]perch

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote]perch

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Beh, direi che non c’

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Beh, direi che non c’

----------


## Оля

[quote]Mi viene un sospetto: Forse “Suona romantico!” si riferiva alla frase precedente?
Se

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote]Mi viene un sospetto: Forse “Suona romantico!” si riferiva alla frase precedente?
Se

----------


## Vbar

> E perche' non "pulisci" (imperativo)?

 Scusa, non avevo visto questa domanda.
“_Pulisci quella stanza_” 
mi sembra troppo “imperativo”...
Direi: _E’ meglio che tu pulisca quella stanza._
(esortativo) 
[quote]P.S. Mi potresti dire, per favore, come si dice in inglese:
[i]In te non c'

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]P.S. Mi potresti dire, per favore, come si dice in inglese:
[i]In te non c'

----------


## Оля

Scusami, Vittorio, ho fatto un gran pausa nel nostro gran progetto.   ::   ::   
E grazie per la traduzione. 
Allora... ancora alcune domande:   

> 234
> 00:23:35,743 --> 00:23:39,160
> - Oh Dio! Senza principi!
> Ecco come sei!

 Ho aggiunto "Ecco come sei". 
[quote]292
00:28:35,094 --> 00:28:38,008
I colpi portati al di sotto del mento
sono pi

----------


## Vbar

> Scusami, Vittorio, ho fatto un gran pausa nel nostro gran progetto.  :oops:  :)

 Tamara direbbe “Un gran progetto ha bisogno di qualche pausa”.  8)  :)  
Piuttosto, grazie al tuo lavoro, alcune scene del film mi sembrano adesso pi

----------


## Оля

Ciao, here's me finally.   ::   
Sai, la seconda sera e' abbastanza difficile... 
Ecco i nuovi "punti": 
[quote]Secondo, lei qui

----------


## Vbar

> Ciao, here's me finally.

 Welcome to the Italian Lounge!  :: 
I was feeling a bit lonely these past few days... but the Italian Lounge is the ideal place for all those who want to be _far from the madding crowd_…   ::   mamma mia!
A proposito, in questi giorni ho cercato di colmare le mie lacune (grandi come la Siberia) sul cinema Sovietico e ho scoperto che nel film “Mosca non crede alle lacrime” si sente dire “_Mamma mia_!” e si sente urlare “Jamaica, Jamaaaica”.   ::  
Poi ti racconter

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]A proposito, in questi giorni ho cercato di colmare le mie lacune (grandi come la Siberia) sul cinema Sovietico e ho scoperto che nel film “Mosca non crede alle lacrime” si sente dire “_Mamma mia_!” e si sente urlare “Jamaica, Jamaaaica”.   ::  
Poi ti racconter

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]A proposito, in questi giorni ho cercato di colmare le mie lacune (grandi come la Siberia) sul cinema Sovietico e ho scoperto che nel film “Mosca non crede alle lacrime” si sente dire “_Mamma mia_!” e si sente urlare “Jamaica, Jamaaaica”.   ::  
Poi ti racconter

----------


## Оля

La seconda sera e' quasi fatta  ::  Ecco che vorrei chiedere ancora: 
[quote]Questo s

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля]La seconda sera e' quasi fatta  ::  Ecco che vorrei chiedere ancora: 
[quote]Questo s

----------


## Vbar

Ciao, Оля, piccolo intermezzo del nostro progetto “sottotitoli”...
A proposito, stasera vedr

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Ciao, Оля, piccolo intermezzo del nostro progetto “sottotitoli”...
A proposito, stasera vedr

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Ciao, Оля, piccolo intermezzo del nostro progetto “sottotitoli”...
A proposito, stasera vedr

----------


## Оля

> Мне казалось, что он был директором... _Северус Снегг_- Преподаватель зельеварения (1981—1996) и ..... директор Хогвартса в 1997—1998...

 Sceim on mi.   ::  
Si', adesso mi ricordo qualche riga sulla Wikipedia. Beh, non era mai direttore nei film, e i libri non mi interessano.  :P

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Мне казалось, что он был директором... _Северус Снегг_- Преподаватель зельеварения (1981—1996) и ..... директор Хогвартса в 1997—1998...   Sceim on mi.   
> Si', adesso mi ricordo qualche riga sulla Wikipedia. Beh, non era mai direttore nei film, e i libri non mi interessano.  :P

 Ooay sceim on yoo ?   ::  
E’ stato direttore solo per due anni; nei film, probabilmente, era sempre insegnante. 
-----------
Ho appena visto un bel film molto divertente...
Ci sono scene piene di comicit

----------


## Оля

> Nelle fiabe i protagonisti vivono di solito _на улицах_ o _площадях_. Questo suona neutrale, con misura "fiabescamente" e con misura realistico.  (in una dimesione "fiabesca" e in una dimensione "realistica")

 Volevo dire "в меру сказочно и в меру реалистично". 
в меру = within reasonable limits (of) 
[quote]Mi spiace per il mio “метафизический писатель”: diventer

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar     
> 			
> 				Nelle fiabe i protagonisti vivono di solito _на улицах_ o _площадях_. Questo suona neutrale, con misura "fiabescamente" e con misura realistico.  (in una dimesione "fiabesca" e in una dimensione "realistica")       Volevo dire "в меру сказочно и в меру реалистично". 
> в меру = within reasonable limits (of)

 Una traduzione “fluente” potrebbe essere: [i]Questo suona neutrale ed

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar][quote][quote:1j9s667h]Mi spiace per il mio “метафизический писатель”: diventer

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar][quote][quote:10bxr4ew]Mi spiace per il mio “метафизический писатель”: diventer

----------


## Оля

[quote=Vbar]Questo mio “scrittore tormentato”

----------


## Vbar

[quote=Оля][quote=Vbar]Questo mio “scrittore tormentato”

----------

